# APRIL 2007 Mamas - It's February Already?



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Yowza, it's time for a new thread! Sweet Scarlet is sleeping and Max is watching Bob the Builder







:, now I can sweep the floor!

Max turns 4 this month, can't believe it.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi all, been busy this past month, but I am going to try to visit here more often again, since I really do enjoy this group. Desmond still isn't sleeping through the night, we're still on the waking every 2 hour schedule, sigh. Not much else happening here, he is taking independent steps occasionally, but he is still in the stage of thinking he needs to hold on even when he doesn't.


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

January just flew by, didn't it... I can't believe how close to a year our babies are getting!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Hi all, been busy this past month, but I am going to try to visit here more often again, since I really do enjoy this group. Desmond still isn't sleeping through the night, we're still on the waking every 2 hour schedule, sigh. Not much else happening here, he is taking independent steps occasionally, but he is still in the stage of thinking he needs to hold on even when he doesn't.

i've been wondering how you've been.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Yowza, it's time for a new thread! Sweet Scarlet is sleeping and Max is watching Bob the Builder







:, now I can sweep the floor!

Max turns 4 this month, can't believe it.

are kids are exactly the same ages!!







kaylo will be 4 this month too! i feel the same--i just can't believe it! will max go to


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

...school?? or are you homeschooling? or just not thinking about it yet?







i'm sort of thinking about it....but not really.









zenon posted that last one for me


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
...school?? or are you homeschooling? or just not thinking about it yet?







i'm sort of thinking about it....but not really.









zenon posted that last one for me









Well, not really thinking about it.







Although we do plan on homeschooling, but who know when that will start, I feel overwhelmed most of the time already.

Glad you stopped in MizLiz and Tabrizia - I was wondering about you, too!

RivkaJean - Re: foods, I have been feeding Scarlet oatmeal for breakfast for the last few weeks and she's liking it. At dinner I give her a few bites of what we're having and today... she was eating yogurt by herself! I started to feed it to her and she grabbed the spoon out of my hand. So, I would just give her another spoonful and right into her mouth it went.







:
However, I'm not too serious about it yet, it's so much easier to just life my shirt, ya know?!


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Re: foods - Chloe will eat nearly anything, so long as it doesn't taste bland. She's really into burrito fulling (spicy rice, beans and veggies), chili, oatmeal with raspberries, curried squash soup... she's such a great eater! My first dd was, and still is, really difficult to feed. She's really sensitive to food textures and fussy on top of this! It is nice to have one of the girls eat what I cook.

Re: homeschooling - we've been homeschooling since my ds was 8 (he's 12 now) and I find this time of year to be really overwhelming and I'm pretty unmotivated to do very much. So we take it slow for a couple of months and then start working a little harder once it looks like spring. We don't follow a very strict schedule at the best of times (we go with a mostly kid-led learning approach) but we do like to do a bit of sit down work when I'm feeling less like hibernating. HSing is great and if you are thinking about it, don't be intimidated into thinking that you aren't capable of doing it...


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

hehe i forgot its feb!! i should of started this this morning! 

my heads hurting today we are still sick blah! caroline is better tho! been lazy with kids school work this week, oh well.

foods caroline barely eats just plays with food when we eat









2 of my kids have birthdays this month! Hailey will be 7 ib the 5th and Sammy will be 5 on the 8th!! time really does fly.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Ari turned 5 a week ago today... bittersweet. She is growing up! So is Abby... she is 10 mo tomorrow! At least I have one more to look forward to. Don't worry, I won't be pg soon. I want to be a SAHM so the next one will be planned with that in mind. Plus, I have an IUD 'cause I get pg at the drop of a hat!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Food- Johnny eats a lot of solids - just about everything we eat except things like nuts that scare me. He also is drinking milk like crazy!!! He's nursing like a 3wo! I am STARVING all the time, seriously- I went to a Mexican restaurant yesterday and ate a taco salad, a huge side of rice and TONS of chips...when I left I still felt hungry!!! But I'm still losing like 1-2lbs a week...plus I'm exhausted and I get nauseous if I don't snack...Anyone else having this? I think it's because he's nursing so much...I've weighed him before/after feeds and he seems to take about 3oz/side, last night he ate both sides and was biting me so I slipped a bottle in thinking he would just sip and drift off to sleep - he drank 9oz!! I think he's growing though...he feels REALLY heavy LOL.

So..I thought it was fluke yesterday when he said "no" but today he did it again several times in a row. I told him "no" (he was in the bathtub turning on the hot water) and removed his hand and he responded several times saying, "NO!" and then babbling at me in an "angry" voice. I'm hoping he was just mimicking. Then later on today he went into the bathroom, I took him out and closed the door...a few minutes later I couldn't find him anywhere.................
...until the bathroom door opened - he had managed to open the door, go inside and close the door behind him. I did buy a bunch of baby proofing items today!

Here's my question......what's everyone doing for V-day????


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Subbing...
So.tired. Will come back to post as soon as I can!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Desmond eats any and everything. The only thing I don't give him yet are nuts. He can eat a whole piece of banana or pumpkin bread if he is hungry, though some days he eats almost nothing. It really depends on the day. He loves blueberries, banana bread, pumpkin bread and anything spicy. I am really to lazy to do food that I have to feed him, because he will take the spoon away and it makes a huge mess, so he is mainly just getting finger foods now.

Desmond's latest trick (ie started happening last night apparently, but I didn't know about it till today) is he can take the cushion off the ottoman, and then use it to crawl up onto the sofa or chair. Which is not really a good thing, since that corner is not baby proofed yet... I think I need to move the ottoman and find something new to block that corner. He is really good at moving the cushion. On the plus side he knows how to climb down correctly, which is good, no more head first dives.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

doudat-- did you see those gm's goin for $45!!?? what the heck! that is cArazy.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
doudat-- did you see those gm's goin for $45!!?? what the heck! that is cArazy.

Haha, yep major drama today on DS. Some people were irked about the way GM has been stocking lately, I must admit I am one of them. Turned me off the whole GM thing. The way Suzanne has been running her store, mostly stocking wishboxes and not really giving out info on when individual dipes would be available... And no one can say anything because people get super defensive about her. Anyways, some people decided to sell off their diapers for crazy prices as a kind of "protest" and people are actually buying them. Crazy, huh? And I sold my GM for 26$ppd


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

eeeeeeeEEEEEEE! I didn't even realize it was time for a new thread


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Happy February everyone!!

I'm having a rough time lately with Romi and sleep. Last night she woke up every 2 hours... I nurse her and she goes back to sleep until around 4am where she just stays ANGRY. Cries, yells, won't sleep. Last night dh left to take a walk with her in the stroller. At 3.30am. In the freezing cold. Nothing else was working. So I'm tired. He's tired. She's fine. Her chin scab is coming back, today she was grabbing at it, so now I'm thinking it might be eczema after all. Darn it. And it might be related to solids since it appeared more than a month ago. So now I'm trying to really keep it hydrated. Maybe I should cut out dairy...

That's it for now. I have a house to clean and clothes to fold. Yippy.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Haha, yep major drama today on DS. Some people were irked about the way GM has been stocking lately, I must admit I am one of them. Turned me off the whole GM thing. The way Suzanne has been running her store, mostly stocking wishboxes and not really giving out info on when individual dipes would be available... And no one can say anything because people get super defensive about her. Anyways, some people decided to sell off their diapers for crazy prices as a kind of "protest" and people are actually buying them. Crazy, huh? And I sold my GM for 26$ppd
















And to think I *almost* fell for it and got on the GM bandwagon. Nope, I'll keep sitting here with my $6 dipes


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
And to think I *almost* fell for it and got on the GM bandwagon. Nope, I'll keep sitting here with my $6 dipes









I hear ya. I'm one of those "easily swayed" people, so I feed into the frenzy... Then I feel anxious about it. So I'm staying away from DS unless I need something... I need some interlock soakers so I've been lurking there for the past few days and kinda feeling amused about the whole diaper frenzy thing. I'm trying to stay detached


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
doudat-- did you see those gm's goin for $45!!?? what the heck! that is cArazy.

hihi, are you a mama to 2 little farmin boys?







Found ya!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
hihi, are you a mama to 2 little farmin boys?







Found ya!









shhhhh


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Haha, yep major drama today on DS. Some people were irked about the way GM has been stocking lately, I must admit I am one of them. Turned me off the whole GM thing. The way Suzanne has been running her store, mostly stocking wishboxes and not really giving out info on when individual dipes would be available... And no one can say anything because people get super defensive about her. Anyways, some people decided to sell off their diapers for crazy prices as a kind of "protest" and people are actually buying them. Crazy, huh? And I sold my GM for 26$ppd
















i had no idea---too funny. i'm new to this all but it is annoying that there is a big show about how she's stocking on fri on the website/email and then it's one diaper! and of course, sold out instantly. and then wishboxes....grrr.

i can't believe they sold! well, now you know--you can sell even your used ones for a lot more!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I hear ya. I'm one of those "easily swayed" people, so I feed into the frenzy... Then I feel anxious about it. So I'm staying away from DS unless I need something... I need some interlock soakers so I've been lurking there for the past few days and kinda feeling amused about the whole diaper frenzy thing. I'm trying to stay detached










Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
doudat-- did you see those gm's goin for $45!!?? what the heck! that is cArazy.

Ya, it sure has been crazy. I just sold one for 25 too- and was amazed at the 45! I've just been hanging around there lately because...well, hm.







Actually because I decided to sell a couple gm's, and b/c I know a friend hangs out there and I can contact her. Boy is it ever a black hole, though, sucks ya in.
I've been soo happy with my stash though I just have no need, and for quite a while I only very occasionally stopped by. I got 'sucked in' to the gm craze but it was b/c I had such a hard time fitting Evangeline. I didn't 'get' the pf dipes yet, so I tried so many and yet I knew there was this elusive 'perfect' diaper that would fit us, and then I tried the gm, and there it was. So that's my excuse- they make up 1/2 my stash now.







Half goodmama's, half prefolds, and wool. But there was a day, when it first started picking up that I would say in a mocking voice to myself when I saw the ads, 'good mama. I don't need to be that kind of good mama!'
Anyway-
Boy, is Eva still ever sick. She's soo sleepy. She falls alseep every time I pick her up and face her towards my shoulder. She falls asleep rocking. Yesterday she was sitting in her snowsuit while I dressed Axel for a walk and she slid to the ground, face down and fell asleep on the floor. She had hardwood marks on her face when I picked her up!
Like Romi she's waking at night like crazy. Last night it was every hour, the night before every 2. And not just to nurse. She just cries. We're BEAT.
a


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
And to think I *almost* fell for it and got on the GM bandwagon. Nope, I'll keep sitting here with my $6 dipes









i blame it on doudat and queen...going on and on about goodmama this and goodmama that...showing us their adorable babies in their goodmama diapers
















i do like my goodmamas though...they are pretty nice.







but not $45.00 nice. i'm looking for other used diapers now that are pretty and soft.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey Kris I wanted to say yesterday (?) that your picks were so cute! I love the one of Zenon's bum- I think that his is rounder than Evangeline's! He's the one with junk! (I swear, I'm a fan of Fergie JUST because she sings that great song for babies!)

Evangeline eats mostly what we eat, unless it's not great food, undersirable texture, or whatever. I avoid nuts too. I have noticed, though, that although she does self feed, if I give it to her on a spoon she loves it so much more. Lazy thing!







She loves soups and applesauce and yogurt- easy down, sweet and tasty!

awww, I just realized Chad and Eva are sleeping. You know, the past 2 nights he's been the one to finally quiet her. Wed night she was sitting in our bed, crying and not settling and he rolled over, hugged he under his arm and said, 'here I am' and she fell right to sleep. (5 am) Last night too- at 4:30 when I'd had it he put her on his chest and she calmed down and slept till 7.

Hanno- I heard someone say Evangeline with a soft E the other day and now I know. I didn't really know you could say it like that. It sounded nice, more breathy. I might not stress the 'eee' so much anymore.
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i blame it on doudat and queen...going on and on about goodmama this and goodmama that...showing us their adorable babies in their goodmama diapers
















i do like my goodmamas though...they are pretty nice.







but not $45.00 nice. i'm looking for other used diapers now that are pretty and soft.
























Ya, I'll take full blame for it. I just REALLy fell in love with them when I finally found a dipe that fit so well on Eva. It was either butt crack, thigh pinch and bulge, privates showing, gut hangover, too difficult to put on, or the best- butt cheeks and other parts hanging out( yes, that girl had other parts)! or pee right through!







but not $45 nice, I agree. That kinda diaper would have to be aio without pul, and clean itself. (remember that elbee I couldn't use







??)


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 







shhhhh


















Did you get the gnome?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Hope Eva feels better soon, poor baby.
Romi isn't sick. Which is why the bad sleeping is puzzling.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 








Did you get the gnome?

i pm'd right away but it was already pending... if it falls through, it's mine


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Ya, it sure has been crazy. I just sold one for 25 too- and was amazed at the 45! I've just been hanging around there lately because...well, hm.







Actually because I decided to sell a couple gm's, and b/c I know a friend hangs out there and I can contact her. Boy is it ever a black hole, though, sucks ya in.
I've been soo happy with my stash though I just have no need, and for quite a while I only very occasionally stopped by. I got 'sucked in' to the gm craze but it was b/c I had such a hard time fitting Evangeline. I didn't 'get' the pf dipes yet, so I tried so many and yet I knew there was this elusive 'perfect' diaper that would fit us, and then I tried the gm, and there it was. So that's my excuse- they make up 1/2 my stash now.







Half goodmama's, half prefolds, and wool. But there was a day, when it first started picking up that I would say in a mocking voice to myself when I saw the ads, 'good mama. I don't need to be that kind of good mama!'
Anyway-
Boy, is Eva still ever sick. She's soo sleepy. She falls alseep every time I pick her up and face her towards my shoulder. She falls asleep rocking. Yesterday she was sitting in her snowsuit while I dressed Axel for a walk and she slid to the ground, face down and fell asleep on the floor. She had hardwood marks on her face when I picked her up!
Like Romi she's waking at night like crazy. Last night it was every hour, the night before every 2. And not just to nurse. She just cries. We're BEAT.
a

it does suck you in!!!
um, i'll buy your gm.







: as long as they aren't $45.00. i'd like a couple more and then i'm set.









i hope hope hope eva feels better soon! poor babe!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

queen--tried to quote ya but the servers too busy.

thanks!--but i think their heinies looks the same!! both hugely cute.









and adam is the same with zenon---zenon falls right asleep with him but with me he wants to nurse and gets restless sometimes. i often hand zenon off to adam to put him to sleep.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

good night! i'm







: and ready for bed.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Boy, is Eva still ever sick. She's soo sleepy. She falls alseep every time I pick her up and face her towards my shoulder. She falls asleep rocking. Yesterday she was sitting in her snowsuit while I dressed Axel for a walk and she slid to the ground, face down and fell asleep on the floor. She had hardwood marks on her face when I picked her up!
Like Romi she's waking at night like crazy. Last night it was every hour, the night before every 2. And not just to nurse. She just cries. We're BEAT.
a

that is exactly how Caroline had been acting!! what ever this was it really hit these poor babies hard! i hope she is better soon!


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Ronan's working on his upper teeth (3-4, by the looks of it). And his favorite time to bite? :2bfbabe: And he finds it hilarious.

I had to walk into the office, drop him in DH's lap and say, "five minutes." I put together a casserole and tried to decide if putting a bag of frozen peas in my bra would be a bad idea. I decided against it, figuring that if I numb myself, I won't notice he's biting until he gets a chunk.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
Ronan's working on his upper teeth (3-4, by the looks of it). And his favorite time to bite? :2bfbabe: And he finds it hilarious.

I had to walk into the office, drop him in DH's lap and say, "five minutes." I put together a casserole and tried to decide if putting a bag of frozen peas in my bra would be a bad idea. *I decided against it, figuring that if I numb myself, I won't notice he's biting until he gets a chunk*.









...sorry, that made me chuckle. Poor mama!
A


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

all this gm talk i have only seen them online i would love to see one in real lif sooo pretty! but i will never pay even 30 for one lol some one could gift me one and that would be right nice! hehe anyway i was trying to sell my smalls on ds but i only got rid of a few no one wanted my sandys.. i don't know what to do with them now! i was really hoping the would sell so i can get more bum genius ' oh well i have been really bad and just using sposies lately anyway... i need to get back into cloth but once you get out its hard to start again!! tho i have no money till tuesday so i hope that will make me start with cloth again that and i still have 8 loads of laundry to do!!! lol


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I've been off DS lately, it does cause one to frenzy.







The gms look nice, but I could never justify the cost. I hear ya, queen, on the fit, it's tough with pfs sometimes. BTW, Scarlet is soooo hard to diaper lately, so squirmy! Sometimes she gets a little pinched just because I can't keep her still, so I'm reaching around to close the darn covers!

The local librairans (that doesn't look right) are trying to get us to come to "lapsit" baby time, whatever you want to call it, but I'm afraid she wouldn't stay in my lap, she is on the move!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

That is so sweet about daddies getting babes to sleep







. Sorry your babes are so sick still and/or not sleeping well.







Scarlet was up quite a bit last night, too, no explanation though.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 
We don't follow a very strict schedule at the best of times (we go with a mostly kid-led learning approach) but we do like to do a bit of sit down work when I'm feeling less like hibernating. HSing is great and if you are thinking about it, don't be intimidated into thinking that you aren't capable of doing it...


I do find it daunting, I must admit. How did you start, and when do you think you'll start with your dds?


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
And to think I *almost* fell for it and got on the GM bandwagon. Nope, I'll keep sitting here with my $6 dipes









What dipes do you use? Our boys are similar in stature...I was thinking about Ion the other day and wondering what you put him in. -- Especially for only $6 per dipe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
all this gm talk i have only seen them online i would love to see one in real lif sooo pretty! but i will never pay even 30 for one lol some one could gift me one and that would be right nice! hehe anyway i was trying to sell my smalls on ds but i only got rid of a few no one wanted my sandys.. i don't know what to do with them now! i was really hoping the would sell so i can get more bum genius ' oh well i have been really bad and just using sposies lately anyway... i need to get back into cloth but once you get out its hard to start again!! tho i have no money till tuesday so i hope that will make me start with cloth again that and i still have 8 loads of laundry to do!!! lol

How much are you/were you selling the sandys for? I have been looking for a few smalls to supplement our stash -- the med thirsties are still a little big, and I am still working on the pfs. BTW, thanks for yor comments on that....I tried doing a new fold today and it seemed to work a little better. I laid it under him folded down the back to make the back wings, twisted it where it goes between his legs, and then spread that out across his front...It seemed like it might leak when I read someone elses post about it, but it didn't


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Hi all, been busy this past month, but I am going to try to visit here more often again, since I really do enjoy this group. Desmond still isn't sleeping through the night, we're still on the waking every 2 hour schedule, sigh. Not much else happening here, he is taking independent steps occasionally, but he is still in the stage of thinking he needs to hold on even when he doesn't.

Good to see you! I've been sort of MIA too. Just so dang busy. I hardly ever have a chance to sit down at the computer....and when I do, it's because I need to keep up with my food journal and figure out my weight watchers points.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
I started to feed it to her and she grabbed the spoon out of my hand. So, I would just give her another spoonful and right into her mouth it went.







:

hee hee - this is what Scout does too.







She has grabbed the spoon out of my hand to feed herself ever since we started her on solids. I guess that's why I've never felt too horrible about feeding her purees - I'm not putting the spoon to her mouth, so she doesn't keep eating when she's full. When she's done, she just stops yanking the spoon out of my hand.







She has been eating lots of finger foods lately, in addition to purees. Whole peas, cut-up whole wheat rotini noodles, canned pears (in juice, not syrup), avocado slices, little pieces of meat, and of course her beloved puffed brown rice.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I have noticed, though, that although she does self feed, if I give it to her on a spoon she loves it so much more. Lazy thing!







She loves soups and applesauce and yogurt- easy down, sweet and tasty!

yup - Scout too.







I thought about cutting out purees because she does great at finger foods, but she just loves her purees and - I'd feel guilty for taking them away.

Scout has a total of 6 teeth now. 4 on top, 2 on bottom. I JUST noticed that the 2 side top teeth (are they called "eye teeth"?) came in. She was soooooooo fussy a couple nights ago - inconsolable, and was nursing all weird. Her latch was wonky and she kept trying to stick her fingers in her mouth. When I saw those 2 new chompers yesterday, it all made sense.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Scout said "Mama" (intentionally) the other day for the first time. I left her home w/ DH when I went to my WW meeting and to the store. When I walked through the door, I walked straight into the kitchen because I had some groceries to put down. She crawled as fast as she could, chasing me, and yelled "Mama" really loud.







I can't wait 'til she says it again. She has said mama plenty of times before, but this was the first time she said it with purpose and in the right context. I love it!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 
Re: homeschooling - we've been homeschooling since my ds was 8 (he's 12 now) and I find this time of year to be really overwhelming and I'm pretty unmotivated to do very much. So we take it slow for a couple of months and then start working a little harder once it looks like spring. We don't follow a very strict schedule at the best of times (we go with a mostly kid-led learning approach) but we do like to do a bit of sit down work when I'm feeling less like hibernating. HSing is great and if you are thinking about it, don't be intimidated into thinking that you aren't capable of doing it...

that's really good to hear b/c it's how i feel when i think about hsing. i do worry if i'm capable or not.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I'm pretty sure Scout said "Mama" (intentionally) the other day for the first time. I left her home w/ DH when I went to my WW meeting and to the store. When I walked through the door, I walked straight into the kitchen because I had some groceries to put down. She crawled as fast as she could, chasing me, and yelled "Mama" really loud.







I can't wait 'til she says it again. She has said mama plenty of times before, but this was the first time she said it with purpose and in the right context. I love it!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
Ronan's working on his upper teeth (3-4, by the looks of it). And his favorite time to bite? :2bfbabe: And he finds it hilarious.

I had to walk into the office, drop him in DH's lap and say, "five minutes." I put together a casserole and tried to decide if putting a bag of frozen peas in my bra would be a bad idea. I decided against it, figuring that if I numb myself, I won't notice he's biting until he gets a chunk.

ooh mama--that's sad and funny. zenon also bites and has made a game of it...and also finds it hilarious. i've actually become nervous to nurse at times.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
I've been off DS lately, it does cause one to frenzy.







The gms look nice, but I could never justify the cost. I hear ya, queen, on the fit, it's tough with pfs sometimes. BTW, Scarlet is soooo hard to diaper lately, so squirmy! Sometimes she gets a little pinched just because I can't keep her still, so I'm reaching around to close the darn covers!

The local librairans (that doesn't look right) are trying to get us to come to "lapsit" baby time, whatever you want to call it, but I'm afraid she wouldn't stay in my lap, she is on the move!

zenon too!! (squirming diapering) i end up "bribing" him by letting him play with things he normally can't--like the phone or some of kaylo's toys that he doesn't like to share.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
eeeeeeeEEEEEEE! I didn't even realize it was time for a new thread









Ha! I was still checking the old thread...if it weren't for our ddc, I'd never know what month it is!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 

Hanno- I heard someone say Evangeline with a soft E the other day and now I know. I didn't really know you could say it like that. It sounded nice, more breathy. I might not stress the 'eee' so much anymore.
A

I was always saying it with a soft E as well, but I know a couple of Ava's. I actually like it with a hard E, just because it's a bit different. But let me know what you decide, so I have it right when I'm reading your posts,
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
What dipes do you use? Our boys are similar in stature...I was thinking about Ion the other day and wondering what you put him in. -- Especially for only $6 per dipe.

How much are you/were you selling the sandys for? I have been looking for a few smalls to supplement our stash -- the med thirsties are still a little big, and I am still working on the pfs. BTW, thanks for yor comments on that....I tried doing a new fold today and it seemed to work a little better. I laid it under him folded down the back to make the back wings, twisted it where it goes between his legs, and then spread that out across his front...It seemed like it might leak when I read someone elses post about it, but it didn't









Here is a thread about folding prefolds that I found pretty helpful. I still use the newspaper fold with snappis.....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
ooh mama--that's sad and funny. zenon also bites and has made a game of it...and also finds it hilarious. i've actually become nervous to nurse at times.

zenon too!! (squirming diapering) i end up "bribing" him by letting him play with things he normally can't--like the phone or some of kaylo's toys that he doesn't like to share.

















: to all of this! Arlo has started biting me in the night when I try to nurse him and then cries if I don't! But whatev, I'm not a chew toy!







:

As for food, pretty much anything goes as long as it's reletively healthy and not nuts, although, he mooches food of off Finn and I'm pretty sure he got his hands on his granola bar the other day, so







: what can you do? Finn loves to give him food. He was giving him rice dream ice cream yesterday and of course Arlo went crazy when I wouln't let him have anymore. Our little ones are starting to show some independence I think!

A


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks for the new thread! OK, we're already on our 3rd page! I need to do some serious reading! I've been having trouble getting on this site from work so I haven't been able to read while pumping.

I'm excited that it is the weekend. It's going to be busy, but so far it has been fun. I had time to play with Claire this morning with her ponies. E and I had some breakfast together. I really should shower before Sophia gets up, but I wanted to check in with all of you first.

I'm so cautious with letting Sophia eat much. I'm sure about the egg allergy, but since that is one most kids grow out of I'm just hoping that pure avoidance will work. I think she doesn't do well with mango either, but that is easy to avoid as well. She's not one of those kids that eats everything you hand them. She discovered cheerios and likes those. I also gave her carrots from the homemade vegetable soup and she liked that. I'd like to make it again and let her try more things out of it. Otherwise, it is many purees. She doesn't like chopped up noodles yet.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 

Max turns 4 this month, can't believe it.

Maddie turns 7 this month!!!! I feel old. I'll be 33.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 

Here's my question......what's everyone doing for V-day????

















Celebrating!









I have dinner reservations at a nice place. We'll get dressed up and go out for dinner. We're going late so that Sophia will be in bed. We have a new sitter so I want it to go well for her. She'll only have to get the other 3 in bed and I'm going to have them in pj's. My older sister used to babysit her and now she is a junior in high school!

DH has a surprise for me for my birthday. Since it is so hard to find a sitter for Valentine's Day we're going to do it the following week. I have no idea what it is. I don't think it is a repeat of what we did for his, but I'm OK if it is.

Here's some good news: for a fundrasier for a co-worker with cancer they had a raffle and I won a week's stay at a cabin at a local lake. The girls have only been to a lake once and that was 2 years ago. Claire has never staid overnight anywhere. The older 2 have only been overnight 2 nights in a row and that was pre-claire. It should be interesting. It has a kitchen so we'll be able to cook. I have to check to see if it has a grill which would be nice. It's not on the water which I think is a good thing since the girls are little. If they don't sleep I'm sending them all home with DH and I'm coming back with my scrapbooking stuff to work on all week! I'm not sure when we'll go. I'm checking on dates. It should be an adventure to say the least.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

So, how about waking every 20 minutes? Well, only until, say, 4 when we got a full hour, hour and a half or so.
I'm so ready to quit this job right now!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
So, how about waking every 20 minutes? Well, only until, say, 4 when we got a full hour, hour and a half or so.
I'm so ready to quit this job right now!


That is crazy!! Do you think teeth? Or growth spurt?

I've been hating to say anything because I don't want to jinx her, but since she finally got over her cold, Sophia has been sleeping great. Sometimes she wakes around 2 and wants to eat, but goes right back to sleep. Maybe I'm a bit naughty, but I set my alarm for 2:30 when I go feed her and then afterwards pump the other side. I'm trying to exercise in the morning so I don't want her to wake up during that time. And they are full enough by morning even with pumping at 2:30/3am that it is hard enough to control the bouncing. I wish the body counted extra calories for how much effort those boobs go to with all that movement.









I need to get rid of this weight so I can not be as mortified this summer while at the lake.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
So, how about waking every 20 minutes? Well, only until, say, 4 when we got a full hour, hour and a half or so.
I'm so ready to quit this job right now!

OH no!







I hope that the sleeplessness is at it's peak and soon our babes will be sleeping 4 hour stretches at a time...(imagine thinking 4 hours is a "stretch"!)

Trent has been working (clearing snow) since 3:30am on the 1st (I'm not kidding) so I was alone with the kids the last two nights and even Finn was waking







. I'm trying to get the muster to go outside and play in the snow (we've got tonnes of it today!!) but I'm just so sleepy. All I want to do is sit and watch a chick flick and knit by myself!

A


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
i was trying to sell my smalls on ds but i only got rid of a few no one wanted my sandys.. i don't know what to do with them now!

I saw a post on my local freecycle about a woman wanting cloth dipes for her friend so I gave her all of my sandy's and some other diapers I didn't exactly like. I'm keeping all of the smalls I like for the next one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
ooh mama--that's sad and funny. zenon also bites and has made a game of it...and also finds it hilarious. I've actually become nervous to nurse at times.

I'm so glad it isn't just me! I've even thought of weaning since I have to supplement during the week. There are some times I know she will bite, and then there are the "surprises"







finally, there are her nails. Even when they are cut, she can still pinch in a way that hurts more than the biting sometimes! One day when I was sick she bit/pinched me and I screamed so loud I scared myself and started crying. I blame the illness


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Darn it! Try this: http://picasaweb.google.com/littleredhenn/2008

Your home and family are gorgeous! My project for the week is to make my own version of the footprints in the snow. It's a really wonderful picture.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rivkajean* 
Just had to pop in and share these pictures:
http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/f...y/HPIM1490.jpg
http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/f...y/HPIM1492.jpg
http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/f...y/HPIM1496.jpg
I just uploaded it from the camera and I LOVE THEM!

She looks like such a sweet and thoughtful person. So pretty!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Just stopped by to share some pics...

Little troublemaker
Help me!
Soooo close!
My first prefold attempt...







suggestions welcome...
Just pitiful...
Just laughable...
First pair of babylegs and Thirsties
Just showing off!

As you can see, we tried our first cloth diapers this week with moderate success. I think I might order some smaller prefolds or some flats though -- the ones we have just seem so bulky! It's weird watching him relearn to sit and crawl and stand with the extra padding on his butt!









Our boys do have similar body types (and goofy smiles!). Must have been the day







I don't worry too much anymore about getting the prefolds perfect when I use them and many covers have a little pocket so you don't really need to use a snappi unless you want extra snugness. When Ion was little and so cooperative I would try out different folds and bikini twist and getting the front and back perfect, but now if I can slap something on him while he's running away, it's great.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
ooh, too bad about the bdays! if it is water--is she supposed to go in then?? i hope it's not then or that she has a chill midwife







who is her midwife, btw? my pg friend in holland uses someone from down kalamazoo way.
she sounds like a great mom already









She's an awesome mom already. It's been so interesting to watch her and her partner grow from crazy teens to responsible, loving and conscientious parents in the past few years. They use birth song midwifery and are super happy with her so far. I'm looking for well-woman care to prepare for my next conception so hopefully I can use her as a resource since my last midwives are clearly not a good match. I really want to have the next baby outdoors and my mother in law has some amazing very private property in Ohio, so that's a possibility too if we can find a midwife there or educate ourselves enough to confidently UC.--sorry for blabbering

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
posted new pics on blog. (my homepage link)

goodness your family is beautiful too! are all DDCs as awesome as ours? I think probably not.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
awww, I just realized Chad and Eva are sleeping. You know, the past 2 nights he's been the one to finally quiet her. Wed night she was sitting in our bed, crying and not settling and he rolled over, hugged he under his arm and said, 'here I am' and she fell right to sleep. (5 am) Last night too- at 4:30 when I'd had it he put her on his chest and she calmed down and slept till 7.

sweet! If nursing Ion down isn't successful then Kamrin dances and sings him to sleep, but he's never got it as easy as Chad! Last month our family had to switch suddenly from nights to days due to Kam's job so we've had to be pretty rigid about bedtimes to try to reset everyone's circadian rhythm. Everybody has to be in bed by 10:00 pm to at least try to sleep. It's been working out okay and we're almost all flipped.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Hanno- I heard someone say Evangeline with a soft E the other day and now I know. I didn't really know you could say it like that. It sounded nice, more breathy. I might not stress the 'eee' so much anymore.
A

I like it both ways. I had a friend whose short form of her name was Eve, like Ever and not Eve, like Adam's wife







Maybe it's a Franco thing?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
What dipes do you use? Our boys are similar in stature...I was thinking about Ion the other day and wondering what you put him in. -- Especially for only $6 per dipe.

We use primary Kushies and we've had no problems with leaks or fit and they're fast. Problem is, Ion can take them off himself so if it's a time when we'd prefer a diapered baby, we have to put pants on him.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I'm pretty sure Scout said "Mama" (intentionally) the other day for the first time. I left her home w/ DH when I went to my WW meeting and to the store. When I walked through the door, I walked straight into the kitchen because I had some groceries to put down. She crawled as fast as she could, chasing me, and yelled "Mama" really loud.







I can't wait 'til she says it again. She has said mama plenty of times before, but this was the first time she said it with purpose and in the right context. I love it!

Awwww!!!! <3 !

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
So, how about waking every 20 minutes? Well, only until, say, 4 when we got a full hour, hour and a half or so.
I'm so ready to quit this job right now!

I hope things gets better for you soon!

Solids- Ion _was_ eating tons of solids since 6 months and now has dropped off to just nibbles here and there and increased nursing--the opposite of what that nurse practitioner said to do for weight gain. I have no idea how to force a child to eat or how to explain to him that he can't have 'NayNay', so I just do what he wants and hope for the best. When he was eating a lot, it was mostly carby foods like potatoes, crackers and bread and now that he's eating less, it's high protein stuff like tempeh, beans and seitan . The increased nursing has meant I've had nothing to pump so I sent off what may be the last 200 oz of donated milk







I'm just so sad to not be helping that other family anymore, but grateful that I was able to at all.

Sleep has been pretty okay. We all sleep through from 10pm-6am and then nurses alternately the next 2-3 hours. The trick is that I have to stay in bed too or he'll wake up. And he knows because he keeps one leg over my belly to keep track of my every move. If I don't move, he doesn't 'need' to night nurse and I can lay on my back, but if I try to sneak out then he is suddenly desperately hungry and needs to be latched for an hour with me stuck on my side. I call it my punishment for trying to leave. The same thing goes for naps. If I hold him the whole time (he's sleeping on my lap like a cat right now) I can get him to nap for over an hour but if I put him down, the nap will last 15 minutes tops. Maybe it's a good thing he's not huge.
Ion also seems to have misunderstood the term 'attachment parenting'. He doesn't get that it simply means being in tune and aware of each other and thinks it means that we actually must be superglued at all times. He has the aforementioned night trick and the nap trick and when on my hip he hooks his right arm over my left arm and holds tight if I try to put him down when he doesn't want to or if someone else tries to take him. The only way he can be with someone else is if I cannot be heard, seen or even smelled.
It seems as though my little niece or nephew is staying put for the time being but we haven't moved back to our house because it's such a pain to pack up all our stuff and baby and cats and dog only to have to come back when the baby finally decides to make an appearance. So we stay at the inlaws where we used to live. My mother in law is pretty batty and Ion is having a difficult time getting used to her because she's really loud and hyper and that's just not his thing. He's getting it though and trusting her more and more. We've been working on the new baby's quilt and that's pretty fun.
Here's a question. I know it's not anything like biting, but have any of you had experience with groping? Ion really likes to gently stoke me, _and my other breast_ while nursing and I don't know how to gently discourage this. I don't mind him loving on my arm or belly, but.....
oh and he's found a new favourite musician in Paulo Conte
here are a few pics:
first and only nursing pic, from x-mas (those bruises? Ion biting me!)
grandpa, uncle, dad and baby
sleeping on dad
with gramma yesterday

how's that for a post?


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I really want to have the next baby outdoors and my mother in law has some amazing very private property in Ohio, so that's a possibility too if we can find a midwife there or educate ourselves enough to confidently UC.--sorry for blabbering

Here's a question. I know it's not anything like biting, but have any of you had experience with groping? Ion really likes to gently stoke me, _and my other breast_ while nursing and I don't know how to gently discourage this. I don't mind him loving on my arm or belly, but.....

i love the pictures!! that nursing one is GREAT! (i







: your socks...i have some too







)

having a babe outdoors---that always sounds so beautiful but i don't know if i could get comfy. i hope that it can work out for you to birth outside next time









kaylo was a stroker...i think it was hard to stop him but as he got older i could tell him nicely to rub my tummy or my arm instead of my other breast/nipple.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
I'm so glad it isn't just me! I've even thought of weaning since I have to supplement during the week. There are some times I know she will bite, and then there are the "surprises"







finally, there are her nails. Even when they are cut, she can still pinch in a way that hurts more than the biting sometimes! One day when I was sick she bit/pinched me and I screamed so loud I scared myself and started crying. I blame the illness









oh yes the nails! if he isn't biting me, he is pinching my nipples. youch. you'd think a scream would scare them from doing it more--i think it stopped kaylo. i definately have screamed out of surprise/pain too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
OH no!







I hope that the sleeplessness is at it's peak and soon our babes will be sleeping 4 hour stretches at a time...(imagine thinking 4 hours is a "stretch"!)

Trent has been working (clearing snow) since 3:30am on the 1st (I'm not kidding) so I was alone with the kids the last two nights and even Finn was waking







. I'm trying to get the muster to go outside and play in the snow (we've got tonnes of it today!!) but I'm just so sleepy. All I want to do is sit and watch a chick flick and knit by myself!

A

oh mama--that's a long stretch to be alone with the boys.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
So, how about waking every 20 minutes? Well, only until, say, 4 when we got a full hour, hour and a half or so.
I'm so ready to quit this job right now!









that's so rough!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Abba-D (Abby's nickname) is big into pinching one nipple while nursing the other... owwwwww. the only thing that helps is to cover it.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
I saw a post on my local freecycle about a woman wanting cloth dipes for her friend so I gave her all of my sandy's and some other diapers I didn't exactly like. I'm keeping all of the smalls I like for the next one.


yeah i don't want to give them away cause i just got bought them in july, and i don't need to keep them cause we are done with babies







so hopefully i can sell them!! i am on a snap ez kick right now i have ONE and love it and wish i could get more but need to sell sandys to buy them lol


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Desmond actually slept longer then 2 hours last night! He slept 2 and a half hours







. I think we had a 4 hour stretch in there too since I don't remember feeding him from 4am till 8:30am, though my brain could just be forgetting a feeding. That being said I got a nice stretch of sleep all alone in bed, it was so nice. DH took Desmond down when both of them woke at 8:30am and I had the bed to myself till I woke up (at 12:30, I was up till 3am though so it isn't quite as bad as it sounds). It was so nice.

In other news he is really grumpy today, but we think he's teething again, so I'm expecting that 8th tooth any time now, maybe more. Oh and climbing babies are scary.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Abba-D (Abby's nickname) is big into pinching one nipple while nursing the other... owwwwww. the only thing that helps is to cover it.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
So, how about waking every 20 minutes? Well, only until, say, 4 when we got a full hour, hour and a half or so.
I'm so ready to quit this job right now!









It's hard top keep the "they are sick" in perspective when we're sleep deprived. Ugh.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
OH no!







I hope that the sleeplessness is at it's peak and soon our babes will be sleeping 4 hour stretches at a time...(imagine thinking 4 hours is a "stretch"!)

Trent has been working (clearing snow) since 3:30am on the 1st (I'm not kidding) so I was alone with the kids the last two nights and even Finn was waking







. I'm trying to get the muster to go outside and play in the snow (we've got tonnes of it today!!) but I'm just so sleepy. All I want to do is sit and watch a chick flick and knit by myself!

4 hours sounds like a dream... A beautiful dream. I'd love to watch a chick flick and knit with ya! Let the men handle the babes







:
Liam has been sleeping better since his nose isn't as stuffy, cause a few days ago he'd wake up every 5 minutes crying that his nose was stuffy. I had to threaten with the "poushpoush" aka Salinex to get the boy to go back to sleep.







: here's to tonight being the 4 hours stretch







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

All the baby pictures are so cute!!! I'm so amazed to see so many teeth in these baby mouths







Not babies for long... I'm secretly thrilled that Romi is toothless, makes me think she's still a tiny baby (albeit a fat one).

Hanno: those bruises, ouch!!! And Ion is just soooo cute! I love his intelligent little face!

Romi pinches while nursing too. It comes and goes and a nursing necklace really helps.

I just bought her an amber necklace on Etsy. I'll try anything if it makes her sleep longer. I'm running out of things to try!


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
All the baby pictures are so cute!!! I'm so amazed to see so many teeth in these baby mouths







Not babies for long... I'm secretly thrilled that Romi is toothless, makes me think she's still a tiny baby (albeit a fat one).

No teeth here either... both of my other kids got teeth around 7 months old and I kind of like that Chloe still has 'baby' gums. Especially since she is my last baby...








to all the sleep deprived mamas!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

We're still at 4 teeth.

We survived the first birthday party at a pizza place for lunch. Now we have to get through tomorrow's. Sophia did well, but didn't get a good nap. She likes to play with her toys once you get her settled, but she hates being put down.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Just 2 teeth here, at 4 mo, and teething ever since!!!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Caroline has had 2 teeth since 6 months and then just last week while she was SUPER sick and we all are super sick she cut 3 yes 3 top ones all at once! so now we have 5 teeth! tho 2 of the new 3 are still barely through but one is coming in fast!


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey there mamas,

These threads go so fast, and I never have time catch up on reading them!

I have a question: Can you tell the difference between babbling and real words? Sometimes Seamus says mama with such a demanding voice that I think he must mean me, but I'm not sure because he also does the rambling mamamamama thing.

Valentine's Day: Dh bought me a new pair of red Earth shoes for my Vday present. I've given up on trying to be surprised, and now I just tell him exactly what I want. I figure they're red, so that's a perfect gift. Oh, and the saleswoman tried to kiss him! Weird.

Anyway, we don't have plans to go out because it seems like a hassle. I'm thinking I might send the kids to a babysitter on the Sunday after so we can have some quiet time alone at home-- maybe that will be my present to him.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

lunabelly - Seamus is so adorable! re: babbling - I wonder this too. Sometimes Scout seems to call both DH and I "Na na na" ....but she says it in her whiney voice, so "Na na na" may just mean, "Hey pay attention to me!" or "Pick me up!" There has only been one time when she seemed to call me "mama" on purpose, but she hasn't since then. I'm not sure what to write in her baby book, since she's been saying "mama" and "dada" for a long time now...but aside from that one time she called me mama, she has never said them in the right context.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh, I didn't answer my own question! I think we are actually going to have my sis come over and watch him, so we can go on a date by ourselves...I actually considered leaving him overnight at my mom's







: but I'm not sure he's ready for that - they would totally cosleep and everything, but he is super persistent that both mommy and daddy be next to him when he falls asleep (he won't go to sleep if if it is just one of us).

My DH has a job interview tomorrow...so we are hoping that goes well..

And..I spent all night puking







: but the thing is I'm less bothered about being sick myself than I am about possibly having Johnny get sick again...that was AWFUL - and I just finally caught up on the laundry (it was clean, just all piled up in the crib instead of put away)

Oh yes...I pulled out 12-18mo clothes today and as I've been doing laundry I have been packing away the 9-12mo clothes...this is the first he has been wering clothes "ahead" of his age - I can't believe it..and these clothes look so...toddlerish.

One more thing....he took 2-3 steps several times last night! He also learned how to open the front door - he hasn't succeeded yet, but he looked close. I put one of those door knob covers over it but our house is old and it doesn't work very well...I think I might need to get a deadbolt for it. He is also trying very hard to climb everything, has not been overly successful yet (thankfully) but he makes me nervous.


----------



## Nani (Aug 29, 2004)

Geez, I just have the hardest time keeping up with you mamas!!







I can't believe there are 4 pages already and it's only the 2nd!!'
Romea is 10 months today and will soon outgrow her 18 mo outfits








Oh, we call her Romi too!
Here are photos!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nani* 
Geez, I just have the hardest time keeping up with you mamas!!







I can't believe there are 4 pages already and it's only the 2nd!!'
Romea is 10 months today and will soon outgrow her 18 mo outfits








Oh, we call her Romi too!
Here are photos!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

What cute kids! wonderful pictures nak








eta I love the "facial" pic and the martha one


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Seamus and Romea are adorable!!

Funny you call her Romi, we had people think her name was Romeo at the hospital, we had to say her name like 8 times for people to understand. Romea is such a pretty name!

Clothes: romi wears ahead of her age too... Funny how the clothes Liam wore when he was almost 2 fit romi right now! What a tall/chubber I've got on my hand!

I'm a tad discouraged today cause her eczema patch is getting worst and worst and I'm at wits ends trying to make her better. I think this is what makes her cranky these days. Poor thing. She's all itchy


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh, Seamus has eczema, too. He has a patch on the top of his arm that's always really bumpy and looks like one of those old immunization shots.

Kewpie: I'm having the same baby book question. Am I going to have to wait until he says some complicated word like rutabaga before I can write it down?

Nani: Romea and Sophia are beautiful! I need to update my photo of Seamus because that one is from Christmas.

Seamus doesn't have a nickname yet. I want to call him Sea (pronounced like Shay), but dh doesn't like it. Right now I mostly call him Buckaroo.

Are you all starting to think about birthday parties? Is it too soon for this? Olivia's bday is in this month (#11!), so I've got it on my mind. Seamus only has one friend to invite to his, though. I guess they say you're supposed to invite the same number of kids as the age they're turning, so that works!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Hmm...my baby book has one entry..what a bummer about 5 ladies I used to work for went in on a really nice one (from one of those stores normal people don't even set foot in, but awe at the window displays lol). I figure what I need to do is just print off all my DDC posts









DH took Johnny with him to a Super Bowl party and I'm home alone..I need sleep to recover and don't want to pass germs but I just feel like part of me is missing without my baby!! Though yesterday I got some home alone time too and it was sort of nice...maybe that's all I need, I've been thinking of upping my PPD meds but maybe I just need more "me" time!









Bday party...I'm stressing it way too much because we a doing a joint party with Johnny and his cousin (so the NY family only has to travel down once - their bdays are 21 days apart)...it would be fine but my SIL is SOOOOOOOOOO hard to deal with







My plan was just to rent a pavilion at the local park eat pot-luck food, burgers and cake and let the kids play on the playground...maybe throw a few balloons up...I know my SIL is going to want everything to be just perfect..she'll probably want games and everything..blah blah...she'll probably want to decorate some certain way and make them wear certain clothes too..









What about 1yo bday gifts? I really don't want gifts lol, but I KNOW our families and I KNOW they will want to give gifts..even if we say not to. I just don't want a lot of clutter...I'm ok with some clothes, I'm ok with people grouping together and getting something (I know they won't though because for Christmas we asked DH's family to all chip in and by us a set of baby gates for about $50 and instead they all spent like $30 EACH on a bunch of annoying flashing squealing toys). I just can't really think what to ask for or how to ask, yk? Like I would love wooden trains or something if everyone went in on it together..or each person but one teeny piece or something...maybe a sandbox...stuff like that - I don't want 9345786 little toys to pick up off my floor...is that selfish?







Ohh..I just though of children's books, he loves being read to - it's the only time he sits on my lap other than nursing...maybe that is something worth asking for....


----------



## Nani (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh, I have a LONG story to write on eczema!!! Sophia had it BAAAAD, I cried every single day, cuz she seemed allergic to anything and everything and it was a TOUGH road for us. It almost amde me not want a second child, since my first one suffered so much. I tried EVERTHING on the planet, literally, exept we didn't do to a typical allergist, since I knew that would have been a waste of money. I'm so excited now that it is almost gone at age 3.5.
Let me know if any of you have questions on that topic. I spent three years reseaching this stuff to help my dd1.
Romea has no signs of allergies.

I now seriously believe that Sophia's C-Section versus Romea's Home waterbirth are something to be considered in the search for answers on allergic potentials.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

can't write much right now...

nani--did you ever try neem oil on her eczema?? just wondering. my ds1 has it but doesn't seem too uncomfy from it--but he has a lot of patches of it and it seems like it's the worst winter with it. i wonder if i should cut wheat...but he is, of course, sooo picky with eating now--it would have been easier to cut wheat when he was 1 or 2.

doudat (or anyone else)







-- have you ever tried a peewell dipe??


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Nani: what finally worked? Liam has slight eczema, but nothing drastic. Romi has a mean looking oozing flaky patch on her chin that won't go away and is really driving her insane. Because of the drooling, it's hard to keep the area clean... I've been putting some hydrocortisone & lanolin to try and heal it, but it keeps on coming back








Help







:

Kris: nope, never tried a Peewell. But they're affordable and cute, so I say go for it!! You know what I'm loving right now, Clovers. I've got 2 mediums (the fit is large) and they're great. Not cute prints, just cotton velour, but really simple and nice. I think I'm gonna sell my 2 GM prints to fund some of these


----------



## michelle o'keefe (Dec 20, 2007)

New here, but my boy was born on Earth day







: 2007. I was just nosing around these threads...all of your babies are sooo sweet and beautiful! thanks for sharing. I've been doing a bit of eczema research ( I make organic herbal body care products) and came across some of these suggestions. I haven't tried any myself, but if you are feeling adventurous...a simple salve made of honey, olive oil and beeswax and also topical b12...I was thinking of crushing some up in a mortar and pestle, adding some evening primrose oil or rosehip seed oil and applying. anyway, love to all!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunabelly* 

Valentine's Day: Dh bought me a new pair of red Earth shoes for my Vday present. .

I hadn't heard of those before. I looked them up. Which kind did you get? I'm sold by the ad stating: burn more calories with every step. Oh god - I need to wear those constantly...


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Nani: love the picture with the pink bow! So girly!

Birthdays: Sophia's birthday is about a week before Ellysia's so we are going to combine them to the same day. I think I will do separate cakes. Ellysia wants her theme to be "Super Why" (it is the Super Readers tv show on PBS) so Sophia is going to have an ABC theme to tie into the reading theme. I know my sisters and parents are going to get Sophia a little tykes kitchen. (4th girl is hard to buy for...) DH doesn't know yet. He swears we have too much big stuff, but the girls love playing with a kitchen set and I know Sophia will grow into it.

eczema: Claire has a lot of it. From my reading you want to make sure you have enough fatty acids in their diet. You might consider getting in some fish oil or flax seed oil. I rub evening primrose oil on Claire and that helps a lot.


----------



## Nani (Aug 29, 2004)

Re: Eczema...
what finally worked is really figuring out what she reacted to and the list was much longer than the list of what she could actually eat. I cut everything from our diet, except rice, chicken and broccoli for a whole week. Since I was still bf (Sophia was about 10 months old), it was really hard on me. She just had breast milk and rice and greens. Then I slowly added foods back in, and I'm still doing that to this day, she still hasn't had any tomatoes, egg whites, soy and a lot of spices.
I kept a food diary for every meal for severral weeks and it can take up to four days for a reaction to come thru the skin, so it's tricky. Her skin is so beautiful now, she just outgrew most of it as I kept it out of her system as much as I could.
I gave her lots of dha oils, primrose oil, borage oil, veggies. At first she didn't even tolerate bifi/acidophilus, but we started experimenting a lot to add healthy things into her diet and ended up creating a fabulous shake for her using rice protein, Udo's oil, Vit.C, and B, plus banana, rice milk and minerals. It became her staple food. My story is endless about all the things we did to make her life tolerable. I had to bind her arms and legs, taping her ankles and wrists so she wouldn't scratch herself bloody. It was heart breaking. Never a dress, not even in summer time. Always in tights or taped pants and shirts. She would just itch herself to a bloody mess, screaming and crying on most days. And yes, cortisone cream up the wazoo, but as little as she could handle. i also made my own creams and salves, also with neem oil, but nothing cured it externally. The healing had to happen from the inside, from the guts and her digestion.
Hey, my writing isn't that bad after the Superbowl Party and two margaritas








Oh, and we did the NAET treatment, it worked temporarily, but it was good to find out what caused her problems at least by doing the muscle testing. She was allergic to my breastmilk!














She got trated for that and then it was better. Things have steadily improved since she was about 14 months or so...
Now she has asthma.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow Nani, what an ordeal you went through! And here I am complaining about one measly patch of eczema. I can just imagine how heartbreaking it must've been for you! Poor Sophia, what a brave little girl!

I doubt her eczema is a reaction from my breastmilk as it started after starting solids and seems to react sporadically. I will definitely keep a food journal to try and see what my trigger it. She had a lot of cheese last week, so I'm suspecting dairy which is a known eczema trigger. I'll add probiotics to the diet and give neem a try.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I doubt her eczema is a reaction from my breastmilk as it started after starting solids and seems to react sporadically. I will definitely keep a food journal to try and see what my trigger it. She had a lot of cheese last week, so I'm suspecting dairy which is a known eczema trigger. I'll add probiotics to the diet and give neem a try.

Diary was the trigger for Max so out that went. Do keep in mind it takes a few weeks to get out of your systems. Cod Liver Oil helped and he actually liked it (lemon flavor), which helped, too. He eventually outgrew the eczema. Poor Romi, I hope it doesn't bother her much..


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
I'm sold by the ad stating: burn more calories with every step. Oh god - I need to wear those constantly...


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
eczema: Claire has a lot of it. From my reading you want to make sure you have enough fatty acids in their diet. You might consider getting in some fish oil or flax seed oil. I rub evening primrose oil on Claire and that helps a lot.

ooh...thanks!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunabelly* 
Hey there mamas,

These threads go so fast, and I never have time catch up on reading them!

I have a question: Can you tell the difference between babbling and real words? Sometimes Seamus says mama with such a demanding voice that I think he must mean me, but I'm not sure because he also does the rambling mamamamama thing.

Valentine's Day: Dh bought me a new pair of red Earth shoes for my Vday present. I've given up on trying to be surprised, and now I just tell him exactly what I want. I figure they're red, so that's a perfect gift. Oh, and the saleswoman tried to kiss him! Weird.

Anyway, we don't have plans to go out because it seems like a hassle. I'm thinking I might send the kids to a babysitter on the Sunday after so we can have some quiet time alone at home-- maybe that will be my present to him.

red earthshoes--nice!! i've been eyeing some red earth boots! check out
if anyone else likes earth shoes--check out this place for earthshoe deals...and it's free shipping and a little independent store!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Nani: what finally worked? Liam has slight eczema, but nothing drastic. Romi has a mean looking oozing flaky patch on her chin that won't go away and is really driving her insane. Because of the drooling, it's hard to keep the area clean... I've been putting some hydrocortisone & lanolin to try and heal it, but it keeps on coming back








Help







:

Kris: nope, never tried a Peewell. But they're affordable and cute, so I say go for it!! You know what I'm loving right now, Clovers. I've got 2 mediums (the fit is large) and they're great. Not cute prints, just cotton velour, but really simple and nice. I think I'm gonna sell my 2 GM prints to fund some of these









hmmm clovers---i'll have to check those out







i think i may try a peewell. and i just said this to queen--but i'd like 2 more gms, so if you do want to sell them, let me know.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

oh and hi to the new mamas here!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

on and another thing







re: ezcema

neem oil has worked well for us...it smells a little like garlic








but it works really well-- for yeast rashes too!! but i know you should really treat eczema "from the inside out", like you all have said about different foods causing it. i'm suspicious of wheat, but don't know how to remove that from a picky 3yo diet. if it's dairy, we're in trouble. kaylo and adam are huge dairy guys and we even have a milk cow.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Good morning ladies!








And yes, it is a good morning, the sun is even out! I'm just cutting in to share that we had a great night last night- we moved Axel out to his new room in the addition, and we moved Evangeline to his room- I was worried I'd be spending the night down with her, but what a good idea! Axel slept great- from 5 minutes after he went to bed until 7:30. And Evangeline- well,predictably she woke up after we had her settled down at 11 or 12, but then she slept till 4, when I went down to feed her, and then till 7:30 too! Wow, I'm so thankful. She did wake up once or twice (I can hear very clearly, our house is very open and of course her door was open) but she went back to sleep within a minute (otherwise I would have gone down). Probably because she couldn't see us. And I think when we're all in a room together we're very sensitive to each others' noises- like, the last couple nights I would wake up when she moved, or hold my breath to hear her spitting out her soother.
I may have to bring her up to bed for her morning nurse though, cuz I'll miss her snuggly in our bed.















this is the end of the official cosleeping...bittersweet...

oh, and doudat- what prints/colours would you be selling??


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Good morning ladies!








And yes, it is a good morning, the sun is even out! I'm just cutting in to share that we had a great night last night- we moved Axel out to his new room in the addition, and we moved Evangeline to his room- I was worried I'd be spending the night down with her, but what a good idea! Axel slept great- from 5 minutes after he went to bed until 7:30. And Evangeline- well,predictably she woke up after we had her settled down at 11 or 12, but then she slept till 4, when I went down to feed her, and then till 7:30 too! Wow, I'm so thankful. She did wake up once or twice (I can hear very clearly, our house is very open and of course her door was open) but she went back to sleep within a minute (otherwise I would have gone down). Probably because she couldn't see us. And I think when we're all in a room together we're very sensitive to each others' noises- like, the last couple nights I would wake up when she moved, or hold my breath to hear her spitting out her soother.
I may have to bring her up to bed for her morning nurse though, cuz I'll miss her snuggly in our bed.















this is the end of the official cosleeping...bittersweet...

oh, and doudat- what prints/colours would you be selling??









maybe you can cosleep again when she sleeps thru the night better! i'm glad that you all slept much better! sleep makes so much difference for health/happiness/etc!!!

hmmm, maybe we'll end up doing a little swapping/buying of gms







i'll buy yours, you'll buy hers


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Evangeline is still the same or midly better with her cold. I've been squirting bm up her nose (thanks kris!) and it does seem to help.

I think she's losing weight! She has been a picky eater lately, also crawling. Oh ya- she's crawling! Well, a one-foot-one-knee crawl- it's so cute- she's the little turtle who one the race. Slow but steady!

Sorry to hear so many people are having skin problems. I didn't know it was so common.

Funny about the baby books- I don't even have one for Eva.

Cute picks, everyone- loved the 'facial' one of Romea!
A


----------



## Nani (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:

I may have to bring her up to bed for her morning nurse though, cuz I'll miss her snuggly in our bed.
this is the end of the official cosleeping...bittersweet...
Oh, I know how you feel! We moved dd1 out of our bedroom when the new baby needed that space, and she really loved it for a while, then she got jealous a few months later.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michelle o'keefe* 
New here, but my boy was born on Earth day







: 2007. I was just nosing around these threads...all of your babies are sooo sweet and beautiful! thanks for sharing. I've been doing a bit of eczema research ( I make organic herbal body care products) and came across some of these suggestions. I haven't tried any myself, but if you are feeling adventurous...a simple salve made of honey, olive oil and beeswax and also topical b12...I was thinking of crushing some up in a mortar and pestle, adding some evening primrose oil or rosehip seed oil and applying. anyway, love to all!


Welcome! what's earth day boy's name (if you don't mind sharing)


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nani* 
Re: Eczema...
what finally worked is really figuring out what she reacted to and the list was much longer than the list of what she could actually eat. I cut everything from our diet, except rice, chicken and broccoli for a whole week. Since I was still bf (Sophia was about 10 months old), it was really hard on me. She just had breast milk and rice and greens. Then I slowly added foods back in, and I'm still doing that to this day, she still hasn't had any tomatoes, egg whites, soy and a lot of spices.
I kept a food diary for every meal for severral weeks and it can take up to four days for a reaction to come thru the skin, so it's tricky. Her skin is so beautiful now, she just outgrew most of it as I kept it out of her system as much as I could.
I gave her lots of dha oils, primrose oil, borage oil, veggies. At first she didn't even tolerate bifi/acidophilus, but we started experimenting a lot to add healthy things into her diet and ended up creating a fabulous shake for her using rice protein, Udo's oil, Vit.C, and B, plus banana, rice milk and minerals. It became her staple food. My story is endless about all the things we did to make her life tolerable. I had to bind her arms and legs, taping her ankles and wrists so she wouldn't scratch herself bloody. It was heart breaking. Never a dress, not even in summer time. Always in tights or taped pants and shirts. She would just itch herself to a bloody mess, screaming and crying on most days. And yes, cortisone cream up the wazoo, but as little as she could handle. i also made my own creams and salves, also with neem oil, but nothing cured it externally. The healing had to happen from the inside, from the guts and her digestion.
Hey, my writing isn't that bad after the Superbowl Party and two margaritas








Oh, and we did the NAET treatment, it worked temporarily, but it was good to find out what caused her problems at least by doing the muscle testing. She was allergic to my breastmilk!














She got trated for that and then it was better. Things have steadily improved since she was about 14 months or so...
Now she has asthma.

Claire still has her eczema that started at 4 months. She has 16 food allergies so we watch her diet too. She has to sleep in footed pj's still. She's looking a lot better since the probiotics (dairy free) and fatty acids. She looks a bit worse today because we went out to eat with family yesterday. Stuff gets in the air and on her skin.

She also has asthma too. She likes her asthma doc.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Desmond slept for 3 hours straight! Too bad I was up the whole time. It is kind of sad that I am so excited by that fact too. He actually did it a second time last night too and I did sleep for that period, yay!

I'm trying to get DH to upload the video we made yesterday of him climbing so I can post it for everyone, he is fast.

He had raspberries for the first time today and seems to like them, which is nice, now I have someone else in the house that will eat berries, since DH won't.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

We had a good night last night as well!! Romi slept from 7h30pm to 11pm, I nursed her and she went back to sleep and woke to nurse at 3am. Woke up at 6h15am. Not too shabby.

As for the GM, I have 2 cupcake prints which are sooo cute! But I really like my Mutt prints a tad more... The only thing is the shipping from Canada which is so darn expensive, so it wouldn't be much of a deal for you guys (I was thinking of charging 25$ + actual shipping). I also have a size Large Oh Naturel fitted I'll be listing as well. Romi doesn't fit well into side snapping diapers...

Oh and if anyone needs more Bummis second, I have a spare pink Superbrite and a Blue (space print) BSWW (both mediums) that I bought on a whim and I don't need. Never used them.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey mommas! Just pooping in to say hi!

Love all the pics! I never post individual links to pics anymore because I'm lazy, but I'm always posting pics on my blog (linked in my siggy) and here's a link to Scout's photo folder in my Flickr account: http://flickr.com/photos/unkemptmomm...7603715742411/

Scout's sleep schedule has been all messed up since she had a bad bout of teething last week. She has now taken to getting up at 10 AM, going down for a nap at 1 PM, getting up at 3 PM, then wanting another "nap" at 7 or 8 PM. She then gets up at 9 or 10 and wants to PLAY for 2 hours.

I can usually get her back to sleep by 12:30 AM. Sometimes, she'll sleep all the way to 6 or 7 AM, nurses, and then sleeps 'til 10 AM. But about 25% of the time, she's up every couple of hours. I guess I shouldn't complain because we do have some pretty good long stretches of sleep at times, but I just don't like that block of time from 9 'til 12:30 being reserved for trying to wear out a crazy-awake baby. Sometimes DH and I have our best pals over in the evening to watch movies or play video games and I can usual be a part of the fun if I get Scout to bed at a decent hour. I miss that time of relaxing and interacting with adults!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Hey mommas! Just pooping in to say hi!

Love all the pics! I never post individual links to pics anymore because I'm lazy, but I'm always posting pics on my blog (linked in my siggy) and here's a link to Scout's photo folder in my Flickr account: http://flickr.com/photos/unkemptmomm...7603715742411/

Scout's sleep schedule has been all messed up since she had a bad bout of teething last week. She has now taken to getting up at 10 AM, going down for a nap at 1 PM, getting up at 3 PM, then wanting another "nap" at 7 or 8 PM. She then gets up at 9 or 10 and wants to PLAY for 2 hours.

I can usually get her back to sleep by 12:30 AM. Sometimes, she'll sleep all the way to 6 or 7 AM, nurses, and then sleeps 'til 10 AM. But about 25% of the time, she's up every couple of hours. I guess I shouldn't complain because we do have some pretty good long stretches of sleep at times, but I just don't like that block of time from 9 'til 12:30 being reserved for trying to wear out a crazy-awake baby. Sometimes DH and I have our best pals over in the evening to watch movies or play video games and I can usual be a part of the fun if I get Scout to bed at a decent hour. I miss that time of relaxing and interacting with adults!









I checked out your blog last night, love the tired photo of you,







!

Glad babes are sleeping better. Scarlet has been up a lot more, but she's getting more teeth (she already has 8!) and now has a runny nose. Not too bad.








: Just watched brother run across the room holding her! It made her laugh anyway.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So for fun and exciting things to do, I highly suggest against breaking a high efficiency light bulb. Those things have mercury in them. Anyways DH is home today and broke one, so we all got out of the room quickly. It has been a "fun" hour. Fortunately Desmond was ready for his nap anyways, so after we went upstairs he played a bit and then nursed down. The living room should be aired out enough after he wakes up that we can go back down. This really wasn't on my list of things to do today though.


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Diary was the trigger for Max so out that went. Do keep in mind it takes a few weeks to get out of your systems. Cod Liver Oil helped and he actually liked it (lemon flavor), which helped, too. He eventually outgrew the eczema. Poor Romi, I hope it doesn't bother her much..


My friend's cook/nutritionist (I try not to be jealous that my friend has a personal cook) suggested that I take cod liver oil for Seamus's rash, too. I hadn't considered giving it to him. It doesn't give them diarrhea?

I had to take castor oil to get labor started, and although it worked really well, I don't think I could ever do it again. Luckily, I'm done poppin out the babes. I'm still hesitant about the cod liver oil, though.

Krismarie: Thanks for the link to the earth shoes! Oh, how I love them. I wore my last pair down to the nubs.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

hee hee - just noticed that I typed "pooping in" instead of "popping in" in my above post









tabrizia - wow - i had no idea those bulbs have mercury in them. Good to know, since that's what we've been buying lately. Thanks for the heads up!

Well, I just totally traumatized Scout. The weather is gorgeous here today, so I thought I'd take her for a walk. I got out the stroller and put her in it and she screamed like someone was killing her!!! I just didn't feel like toting her in the sling, and she usually enjoys riding in the shopping cart, so I figured she might have fun in the stroller. I guess I hadn't really thought about it, but she was 6 months old the last time she rode in it...and she wasn't super crazy about it back then. (although she tolerated and did NOT scream like this!)

I took her out and turned the seat so it would face me - I thought that might help. Nope - still upset, but not as bad. I gave her my keys to play with (which I have never done before 'cause that kind of grosses me out) and that made her happy for a little while, so I started to walk around the block with her. She would forget that she was upset and actually began to enjoy the ride. But then she remembered that she was unhappy and started fussing a little. I turned around to go back home and just then, a stupid freakin' fire engine with its siren blazing whizzed down the road, and I had to practically run to get out of its way. I was able to cover Scout's ears before it passed us, but the whole incident freaked Scout out even more and she was SHAKING, she was so terrified.







I quickly picked her up and carried her home while wheeling the stroller with the other hand.

Note to self - just use the sling or ergo when going out for a walk.


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

When Seamus was about six months old, I took him for a walk in his stroller and forgot to buckle him. I stopped at the corner and he slid out and hit the ground. It was awful! I was so sick about it I called dh sobbing that I was the worst mother in history and shouldn't be allowed to be home alone with my children. I was too embarrassed to tell anyone.

I took him to the doctor, and he was fine, but it still makes me a little teary. I almost always use the Ergo now. He's much happier in it, too-- as long as I remember to buckle it!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Poor Scout and Seamus, although I must admit your post cracked me up!!
Kewpie: it reminds me, when liam was a baby the only way I could put him down for a nap was to walk around the block with him in the stroller. I remember freaking out everytime something would threaten to wake him up, firetrucks, loud kids, honking cars... I'd practically run with the stroller just to avoid the noise!

Liam pooped in the potty tonight, the first time EVER!!! He's fine with pee, but he'd hold in the poop for a few days then cry and hide to poop in his pant







It had been 4 poopless days tonight and he was complaining that he was in pain, and I got him (ok, after 30 minutes of encouragement) to finally do it in the potty!! Hurray!!! Such small sweet victories...







:


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

congrats liam (and doudat







)!

i'm too tired to write much...hope you all have a good night!

thanks hanno!







: i'm going to take a shower right now! how's your sil??


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
thanks hanno!







: i'm going to take a shower right now! how's your sil??

already? yay!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

:
love the stroller stories! so cute- sorry, I'm sure you all don't think they're that funny, but I can just imagine them!

You know, for all those babies who sleep better in disposables, Evangeline seems to sleep better in cloth. At least, the nights when she does better at night coincidentally she is in cloth.

I think she's getting better. Still a cough though. Kris, I forgot to mention, I finally started shooting bm up her nose.(with a dropper) Or maybe I did mention that. I think it's working.
A


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Tonight Seamus is afraid of the bath for the first time. He's always loved it!

This is so not going to work for me.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

so i have no money but i want to ask about thirsties covers and fitteds? mostly the covers, tell me about them if anyone has tried them, i love my nikkys but they are to small and i need a few new ones and they are pretty colors!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

OH- I wanted to ask, has anyone introduced a sippy yet? Evangeline has been drinking out of a glass, but I just ordered a SIGG and a kleen kanteen. (one for Axel).
And doudat- I might be interested in that pink cover.
A


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunabelly* 
My friend's cook/nutritionist (I try not to be jealous that my friend has a personal cook) suggested that I take cod liver oil for Seamus's rash, too. I hadn't considered giving it to him. It doesn't give them diarrhea?

I had to take castor oil to get labor started, and although it worked really well, I don't think I could ever do it again. Luckily, I'm done poppin out the babes. I'm still hesitant about the cod liver oil, though.


No, no, nothing like castor oil. He was probably 12 months when I started giving to him and I don't recall that reaction to it. It is one of those things we should probably all be taking/eating, my Nordic ancestors ate lots of fish!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
OH- I wanted to ask, has anyone introduced a sippy yet? Evangeline has been drinking out of a glass, but I just ordered a SIGG and a kleen kanteen. (one for Axel).
And doudat- I might be interested in that pink cover.A

I bought Scarlet her own sippy to chew on, since she always wants to take Max's. Although the other day, she did get a hold of Max's sippy of milk and tried a few sips - she liked it, too.







But the couple of times I did put water in it, she was surprised it was there, so she doesn't seem quite ready yet. She does like to carry hers around still.


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
No, no, nothing like castor oil. He was probably 12 months when I started giving to him and I don't recall that reaction to it. It is one of those things we should probably all be taking/eating, my Nordic ancestors ate lots of fish!

I feel like I must be living in a cave. Everyone I know is saying, "I shouldn't eat wheat because of my blood type," or "based on my ancestry, I need a lot of vitamin D in my diet."

Is there a book about this?


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 







:
love the stroller stories! so cute- sorry, I'm sure you all don't think they're that funny, but I can just imagine them!

You know, for all those babies who sleep better in disposables, Evangeline seems to sleep better in cloth. At least, the nights when she does better at night coincidentally she is in cloth.

I think she's getting better. Still a cough though. Kris, I forgot to mention, I finally started shooting bm up her nose.(with a dropper) Or maybe I did mention that. I think it's working.
A

oh i'm so glad! it always had worked well here (even on me







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
OH- I wanted to ask, has anyone introduced a sippy yet? Evangeline has been drinking out of a glass, but I just ordered a SIGG and a kleen kanteen. (one for Axel).
And doudat- I might be interested in that pink cover.
A

zenon doesn't seem to like sippys. we have a kleen kanteen and there aren't handles so he doesn't like that. he does like drinking out of cups though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunabelly* 
I feel like I must be living in a cave. Everyone I know is saying, "I shouldn't eat wheat because of my blood type," or "based on my ancestry, I need a lot of vitamin D in my diet."

Is there a book about this?

yes... Eating 4 Your Blood Type. what blood type are you? i'm O+ and should be eating mainly meat! and i've been a vegetarian for 10 years!







supposedly, if i started eating mostly meat i'd see a lot of health improvements and weightloss too! i wish i was an A b/c it's supposed to eat how i eat now!







: (i'm half joking...i really can't remember what all the types are supposed to eat, but there is one that is more of a mediteranian (sp??) diet)


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

lunabelly- i just read your earthshoe shoe buying story! that's outrageous!! she saw him there with you! wow.

and your female friends/ male friends reactions is too funny and true!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
already? yay!

oh my-- it does work soo well on hair!! can i have the recipe??







:

and i couldn't find that wax that you suggested--but many vegan salve recipes say shea butter. is that ok?


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I may have to bring her up to bed for her morning nurse though, cuz I'll miss her snuggly in our bed.















this is the end of the official cosleeping...bittersweet...

awwww... she's just helping you and your husband get some more alone time so she can have another sibling







such a considerate babe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunabelly* 
Krismarie: Thanks for the link to the earth shoes! Oh, how I love them. I wore my last pair down to the nubs.

yeah thanks...there are about 6 pairs on that list that I'm pining for now









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Liam pooped in the potty tonight, the first time EVER!!! He's fine with pee, but he'd hold in the poop for a few days then cry and hide to poop in his pant







It had been 4 poopless days tonight and he was complaining that he was in pain, and I got him (ok, after 30 minutes of encouragement) to finally do it in the potty!! Hurray!!! Such small sweet victories...







:

yay Liam!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
OH- I wanted to ask, has anyone introduced a sippy yet? Evangeline has been drinking out of a glass, but I just ordered a SIGG and a kleen kanteen. (one for Axel).

We just got a sigg and handles and I think the top is too complicated, I can't even figure it out half the time. He likes it a lot and loves to shake it around and get little bit of water in his mouth here and there but it sure isn't providing any real independent hydration. He still uses a regular glass with help for actual drinking.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
yes... Eating 4 Your Blood Type. what blood type are you? i'm O+ and should be eating mainly meat! and i've been a vegetarian for 10 years!







supposedly, if i started eating mostly meat i'd see a lot of health improvements and weightloss too! i wish i was an A b/c it's supposed to eat how i eat now!







: (i'm half joking...i really can't remember what all the types are supposed to eat, but there is one that is more of a mediteranian (sp??) diet)

O neg here and yet I see no steak in my future







: Good thing we love the







:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
oh my-- it does work soo well on hair!! can i have the recipe??







:

and i couldn't find that wax that you suggested--but many vegan salve recipes say shea butter. is that ok?

I'll get the recipe when I go back home--if I EVER go back home! Shea butter is just perfect.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunabelly* 
When Seamus was about six months old, I took him for a walk in his stroller and forgot to buckle him. I stopped at the corner and he slid out and hit the ground. It was awful! I was so sick about it I called dh sobbing that I was the worst mother in history and shouldn't be allowed to be home alone with my children. I was too embarrassed to tell anyone.

I took him to the doctor, and he was fine, but it still makes me a little teary. I almost always use the Ergo now. He's much happier in it, too-- as long as I remember to buckle it!


It'll make for a good story when Seamus is an adult.







But I know how awful it is when that stuff happens. I'm sure everyone here has heard me tell this story before, but when Scout was 6 weeks old, she was sleeping on my chest in the recliner and somehow manage to roll off into the floor. I woke up as she was falling off the arm of the chair. I felt sooooo awful. But she was not hurt....landed on thick padded carpet. I cried more than she did. But still, I was soooo embarrassed and threatened DH with his life if he told anyone about it. We joke about it and have told some of our friends about now, but back when it first happened, it was a very touchy subject for me.

Our stroller is sitting in the front hallway because I was too lazy to put it back in the garage yesterday and now Scout's favorite activity is climbing all over it.







Maybe having it in the house will warm her up to it?









re: sippy cups - Scout has manage to suck a little bit of water out of a sippy a couple times, but she just makes a face and lets the water run out of her mouth. She just chews on the spout the rest of the time.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Yay, Liam for pooping in the potty!!









Speaking of....I am a failure at EC'ing. (as well as CD'ing







LOL) Scout pooped in the potty all the time from about 3 months to 6 months and then her poops got a lot more unpredictable, but I was still catching some. Now, we are catching NO poops at all because she HATES sitting on the potty.







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm excited for Liam! Claire will tell me if she has to pee, but not dh. She also is in to removing her diaper. She pooped on the floor this weekend. Yuck. I'm trying to convince her to poop on the potty.

Sophia will drink out of a regular cup when I hold it up to her. She's used a nubby sippy cup, but can't figure out a regular sippy.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 

Speaking of....I am a failure at EC'ing. (as well as CD'ing







LOL) Scout pooped in the potty all the time from about 3 months to 6 months and then her poops got a lot more unpredictable, but I was still catching some. Now, we are catching NO poops at all because she HATES sitting on the potty.







:

same
our unbelievable cute tiny glass potty with the puppy on it was most recently used to catch my brother in law's vomit


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

ugh, long night. Poor Scarlet was so feverish and in pain from teething, she hardly slept, or at least I hardly slept, as she was up at her usual time this morning. I finally put a cool washcloth on her head and back (she did NOT like) and it cooled her down enough to have her sleep without waking to cry every fifteen minutes. That was about 5am...









Today she has runny eyes and runny nose and will probably want to be held most of the day. And she hates having her nose wiped, poor little dear.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 

I'll get the recipe when I go back home--if I EVER go back home! Shea butter is just perfect.

Are you still in Howell? Still waiting on that babe?


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
ugh, long night. Poor Scarlet was so feverish and in pain from teething, she hardly slept, or at least I hardly slept, as she was up at her usual time this morning. I finally put a cool washcloth on her head and back (she did NOT like) and it cooled her down enough to have her sleep without waking to cry every fifteen minutes. That was about 5am...









Today she has runny eyes and runny nose and will probably want to be held most of the day. And she hates having her nose wiped, poor little
dear.









poor scarlet!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
awwww... she's just helping you and your husband get some more alone time so she can have another sibling







such a considerate babe

heehee









yeah thanks...there are about 6 pairs on that list that I'm pining for now

















yay Liam!









We just got a sigg and handles and I think the top is too complicated, I can't even figure it out half the time. He likes it a lot and loves to shake it around and get little bit of water in his mouth here and there but it sure isn't providing any real independent hydration. He still uses a regular glass with help for actual drinking.

O neg here and yet I see no steak in my future







: Good thing we love the







:









that's right!














:







:

I'll get the recipe when I go back home--if I EVER go back home! Shea butter is just perfect.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
ugh, long night. Poor Scarlet was so feverish and in pain from teething, she hardly slept, or at least I hardly slept, as she was up at her usual time this morning. I finally put a cool washcloth on her head and back (she did NOT like) and it cooled her down enough to have her sleep without waking to cry every fifteen minutes. That was about 5am...









Today she has runny eyes and runny nose and will probably want to be held most of the day. And she hates having her nose wiped, poor little dear.

oh gosh! I'm so sorry. I hope you both get some rest soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Are you still in Howell? Still waiting on that babe?

Yup, that little one is late for the party just like his/her mama usually is. We have learned to tell SIL to be somewhere 3-4 hours before we actually want her there and she still strolls in a few minutes late.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Yay, Liam for pooping in the potty!!









Speaking of....I am a failure at EC'ing. (as well as CD'ing







LOL) Scout pooped in the potty all the time from about 3 months to 6 months and then her poops got a lot more unpredictable, but I was still catching some. Now, we are catching NO poops at all because she HATES sitting on the potty.







:


i am too! well just the EC part... from 2 weeks till 4 months she pooped and peed on it all the time! then she stopped pooping on it and hasn't since! but she will still pee for me some times...


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
oh gosh! I'm so sorry. I hope you both get some rest soon.

Yup, that little one is late for the party just like his/her mama usually is. We have learned to tell SIL to be somewhere 3-4 hours before we actually want her there and she still strolls in a few minutes late.

Thanks. It is so generous of you to give up your home.







, I have a cousin like that, hard to invite to surprise parties!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Kewpie we are failures at EC too







I am just too lazy...plus Johnny kept sitting on his potty for like 10mins without going and then standing up and peeing the floor.









So my psychiatrist is pressuring me to wean and my hubby agrees







I'm trying to just say I'm "working on it" so I can get away with nursing him longer...I really wanted to at least nurse 1yr preferably 2yrs. The thing is he says I will get more sleep because my hubby can do nighttime feedings, but I already supplement for one of the feeds at night and my DH doesn't even take that one...I'm the one who gets up and gets the bottle and everything, so I would actually lose even MORE sleep if I wean...argh. I'm so frustrated!!!

Ok..totally forgot what else we were talking about lol...I guess I'll write more later.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Kewpie we are failures at EC too







I am just too lazy...plus Johnny kept sitting on his potty for like 10mins without going and then standing up and peeing the floor.









So my psychiatrist is pressuring me to wean and my hubby agrees







I'm trying to just say I'm "working on it" so I can get away with nursing him longer...I really wanted to at least nurse 1yr preferably 2yrs. The thing is he says I will get more sleep because my hubby can do nighttime feedings, but I already supplement for one of the feeds at night and my DH doesn't even take that one...I'm the one who gets up and gets the bottle and everything, so I would actually lose even MORE sleep if I wean...argh. I'm so frustrated!!!

Ok..totally forgot what else we were talking about lol...I guess I'll write more later.










oh mama!







why don't you start with your dh doing the supplement feeding that you already do at night--that would add a lot of sleep to your night! do you cosleep?? just wondering b/c i've found it to help sooo much with sleep--i don't even really have to wake to nurse. (**this is not true for everyone--but thought i'd share)







it does seem like it would be sooo much less sleep for you at night, if you are the one to have to make the bottles for the baby-- you have to do what is right FOR YOU no matter what!!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Sophia likes carrots. Not peaches. Definitely not peaches. And she will only eat the diced carrots if I spoon feed them into her mouth. She won't pick them up.

Silly girl.

LilMomma83: your dh needs to do the bottle. I had a friend who had post partum depression (actually had visions that she hurt her baby). Her psychiatrist actually wrote a prescription that said she had to get 6 hours of sleep in a row at night. She made that a priority and her mom and DH took over during that time. She said she could really tell the difference if she missed a night of full sleep.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 

Funny about the baby books- I don't even have one for Eva.

A

Well, I'm glad I'm not the only one without a baby book!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I also have a size Large Oh Naturel fitted I'll be listing as well. Romi doesn't fit well into side snapping diapers...

Oh and if anyone needs more Bummis second, I have a spare pink Superbrite and a Blue (space print) BSWW (both mediums) that I bought on a whim and I don't need. Never used them.

I may be interested in the side snapping dipe...they are perfect on Arlo's skinny legs. Do you have a pic?







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
hee hee - just noticed that I typed "pooping in" instead of "popping in" in my above post









tabrizia - wow - i had no idea those bulbs have mercury in them. Good to know, since that's what we've been buying lately. Thanks for the heads up!

Well, I just totally traumatized Scout. The weather is gorgeous here today, so I thought I'd take her for a walk. I got out the stroller and put her in it and she screamed like someone was killing her!!! I just didn't feel like toting her in the sling, and she usually enjoys riding in the shopping cart, so I figured she might have fun in the stroller. I guess I hadn't really thought about it, but she was 6 months old the last time she rode in it...and she wasn't super crazy about it back then. (although she tolerated and did NOT scream like this!)

I took her out and turned the seat so it would face me - I thought that might help. Nope - still upset, but not as bad. I gave her my keys to play with (which I have never done before 'cause that kind of grosses me out) and that made her happy for a little while, so I started to walk around the block with her. She would forget that she was upset and actually began to enjoy the ride. But then she remembered that she was unhappy and started fussing a little. I turned around to go back home and just then, a stupid freakin' fire engine with its siren blazing whizzed down the road, and I had to practically run to get out of its way. I was able to cover Scout's ears before it passed us, but the whole incident freaked Scout out even more and she was SHAKING, she was so terrified.







I quickly picked her up and carried her home while wheeling the stroller with the other hand.

Note to self - just use the sling or ergo when going out for a walk.









It's funny, Arlo doesn't really like the stroller either. Finn loved it, still does, but I think I am destined to carry Arlo for a long time yet!
And poor Scout and Seamus and their traumatizing stroller mishaps!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 

Liam pooped in the potty tonight, the first time EVER!!! He's fine with pee, but he'd hold in the poop for a few days then cry and hide to poop in his pant







It had been 4 poopless days tonight and he was complaining that he was in pain, and I got him (ok, after 30 minutes of encouragement) to finally do it in the potty!! Hurray!!! Such small sweet victories...







:

Aah, finn is the same! No problems peeing but he'll hold a poop forever...what is it that makes them do that??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
OH- I wanted to ask, has anyone introduced a sippy yet? Evangeline has been drinking out of a glass, but I just ordered a SIGG and a kleen kanteen. (one for Axel).
And doudat- I might be interested in that pink cover.
A

Arlo loves Finn's sigg, it has some kind of sport top on it. He also loves sippy cups. He actually seems to really love water,







I'm thinking of getting him the KK.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
same
our unbelievable cute tiny glass potty with the puppy on it was most recently used to catch my brother in law's vomit









ewwwwww!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Kewpie we are failures at EC too







I am just too lazy...plus Johnny kept sitting on his potty for like 10mins without going and then standing up and peeing the floor.









So my psychiatrist is pressuring me to wean and my hubby agrees







I'm trying to just say I'm "working on it" so I can get away with nursing him longer...I really wanted to at least nurse 1yr preferably 2yrs. The thing is he says I will get more sleep because my hubby can do nighttime feedings, but I already supplement for one of the feeds at night and my DH doesn't even take that one...I'm the one who gets up and gets the bottle and everything, so I would actually lose even MORE sleep if I wean...argh. I'm so frustrated!!!

Ok..totally forgot what else we were talking about lol...I guess I'll write more later.

















mama. Like kris said, you need to do what's best for you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Sophia likes carrots. Not peaches. Definitely not peaches. And she will only eat the diced carrots if I spoon feed them into her mouth. She won't pick them up.

Silly girl.

LilMomma83: your dh needs to do the bottle. I had a friend who had post partum depression (actually had visions that she hurt her baby). Her psychiatrist actually wrote a prescription that said she had to get 6 hours of sleep in a row at night. She made that a priority and her mom and DH took over during that time. She said she could really tell the difference if she missed a night of full sleep.

Ita, I had been feeling really good and like my ppd was under control, but lately, with the lack of sleep, it's creeping up on me again.







As soon as dp has a few nights off, I'm definitely going to sleep in another room and let him deal with Arlo because I really need some consecutive hours of sleep for my sanity!

A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Yup, that little one is late for the party just like his/her mama usually is. We have learned to tell SIL to be somewhere 3-4 hours before we actually want her there and she still strolls in a few minutes late.

Sounds like me! I prefer to think we're eternal optimists- 'I have tons of time, I should just brush my teeth'. My mom says I was 'born late'!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
\So my psychiatrist is pressuring me to wean and my hubby agrees







I'm trying to just say I'm "working on it" so I can get away with nursing him longer...I really wanted to at least nurse 1yr preferably 2yrs. The thing is he says I will get more sleep because my hubby can do nighttime feedings, but I already supplement for one of the feeds at night and my DH doesn't even take that one...I'm the one who gets up and gets the bottle and everything, so I would actually lose even MORE sleep if I wean...argh. I'm so frustrated!!!

Ok..totally forgot what else we were talking about lol...I guess I'll write more later.









Oh hon! I don't know, I think that there are certainly steps to be taking before weaning! Like others said- dh taking that night feeding, and then eventually maybe night-weaning. And I agree with kris- getting up to nurse SUCKS (since I moved her downstairs!) and nursing is bed is so much more pleasant- certainly if that is workable that's preferrable.
I hope you get more sleep- I know we're all getting a bit desperate.

A


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Amanda, I just checked out your artwork. It's amazing!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

not nursing at night doesn't mean you can't nurse at all!! you can let Dh take nights and you sleep and nurse during the day! we only have 3 months till they are one! and with all that you went thru with getting to nurse and not be painful you need to keep going!!! i say let your dh feed him at night and you sleep and nurse during the day!
i am sorry your feeling so bad!... another thought honestly i wouldn't go to a dr that told me i HAD to wean, i'd find another... but thats me and NOT breastfeeding isn't exceptable for me.. i totally wouldn't know what to do if i could just shove my boob in my babys mouth!
i hope you come to LLL tomorrow!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Kewpie we are failures at EC too







I am just too lazy...plus Johnny kept sitting on his potty for like 10mins without going and then standing up and peeing the floor.









So my psychiatrist is pressuring me to wean and my hubby agrees







I'm trying to just say I'm "working on it" so I can get away with nursing him longer...I really wanted to at least nurse 1yr preferably 2yrs. The thing is he says I will get more sleep because my hubby can do nighttime feedings, but I already supplement for one of the feeds at night and my DH doesn't even take that one...I'm the one who gets up and gets the bottle and everything, so I would actually lose even MORE sleep if I wean...argh. I'm so frustrated!!!

Ok..totally forgot what else we were talking about lol...I guess I'll write more later.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

my sister's apartment building (beautiful old building in detroit with 80+ apartments) just burned for the past 6 hours. the roof and 4th floor are gone. she was on the 2nd floor but has no idea if she can ever even get back in.







she just moved there in dec and brought with her most of her stuff including many of her things from her travels (she has spent many months in the middleeast, germany, egypt)... soo sad. she doesn't even have her glasses or computer. many of the people living there are grad students at wayne state. just keep her and all of the other families/students/people in your thoughts.

they think it was started by an evicted tenant who died in the fire.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I often wear DS, but sometimes I want to have the freedom of shopping, so I take the stroller. Yesterday was one of those days. (Okay, the truth of the matter is that I was willing to carry water *or* coffee in my diaper bag, not both. And I wanted both.)

I'm not supposed to break a sweat in February. I live in USDA zone 6b/7a, roughly . . . and it was balmy yesterday. Pushing a 20 pound baby in a stroller up our steep hills? Ooof.

Today's supposed to be another warm one. It was in the 60s at 8am.







:

I want winter back.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
my sister's apartment building (beautiful old building in detroit with 80+ apartments) just burned for the past 6 hours. the roof and 4th floor are gone. she was on the 2nd floor but has no idea if she can ever even get back in.







she just moved there in dec and brought with her most of her stuff including many of her things from her travels (she has spent many months in the middleeast, germany, egypt)... soo sad. she doesn't even have her glasses or computer. many of the people living there are grad students at wayne state. just keep her and all of the other families/students/people in your thoughts.

they think it was started by an evicted tenant who died in the fire.

Is there anything I can do for her? I don't have money but maybe I can put together some basic needs?


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow - that is awful!!!







so the evicted tenant started it on purpose? What a senseless death. Was anyone else hurt in the fire? What a rough time for your sister - it would be so hard and frustrating to not be able to go in and get her belongings or at least see if they are okay.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
my sister's apartment building (beautiful old building in detroit with 80+ apartments) just burned for the past 6 hours. the roof and 4th floor are gone. she was on the 2nd floor but has no idea if she can ever even get back in.







she just moved there in dec and brought with her most of her stuff including many of her things from her travels (she has spent many months in the middleeast, germany, egypt)... soo sad. she doesn't even have her glasses or computer. many of the people living there are grad students at wayne state. just keep her and all of the other families/students/people in your thoughts.

they think it was started by an evicted tenant who died in the fire.


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
my sister's apartment building (beautiful old building in detroit with 80+ apartments) just burned for the past 6 hours. the roof and 4th floor are gone. she was on the 2nd floor but has no idea if she can ever even get back in.







she just moved there in dec and brought with her most of her stuff including many of her things from her travels (she has spent many months in the middleeast, germany, egypt)... soo sad. she doesn't even have her glasses or computer. many of the people living there are grad students at wayne state. just keep her and all of the other families/students/people in your thoughts.

they think it was started by an evicted tenant who died in the fire.

That's terrible! I can't even imagine. Let me know if there's anything I can send your sister. Really.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
my sister's apartment building (beautiful old building in detroit with 80+ apartments) just burned for the past 6 hours. the roof and 4th floor are gone. she was on the 2nd floor but has no idea if she can ever even get back in.







she just moved there in dec and brought with her most of her stuff including many of her things from her travels (she has spent many months in the middleeast, germany, egypt)... soo sad. she doesn't even have her glasses or computer. many of the people living there are grad students at wayne state. just keep her and all of the other families/students/people in your thoughts.

they think it was started by an evicted tenant who died in the fire.

nak

how awful!
i hope your sis is ok and at least able to retrieve some of her things.

Where the heck is the fire department, six hours! Aaargh, Detroit. It is so sad to see what once was a vibrant city decimated. Even the nice enclaves left are not exempt. My dad took a drive through his old neighborhood a few months ago and was so upset to see what has become of it.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Scarlet's cold seems to have subsided. She was so runny eyed and sneezey yesterday. I must say that the Hylands c plus cold tablets really helped. I did give her a small dose of Motrin last night, too. I wanted her to sleep! Now she's just drooling like mad and making herself gag while chewing on her fingers - must be reaching back too far.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Speaking of Detroit.... it does share a border with Canada. Perhaps there is a possibility of taking a drive to meet up with some of you??? I'm trying to plan a trip for March, but need to convince my dh that I can go without him. I love him dearly, but he hates to fly, so that just adds another dimension to the trip.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Speaking of Detroit.... it does share a border with Canada. Perhaps there is a possibility of taking a drive to meet up with some of you??? I'm trying to plan a trip for March, but need to convince my dh that I can go without him. I love him dearly, but he hates to fly, so that just adds another dimension to the trip.

I'll be there if my hubby isn't working or if I can figure public transit


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I'll be there if my hubby isn't working or if I can figure public transit









Cool! By the way, I love the picture of Ion with Gramma. He looks so placid and content. Definitely an
old soul.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
nak

how awful!
i hope your sis is ok and at least able to retrieve some of her things.

Where the heck is the fire department, six hours! Aaargh, Detroit. It is so sad to see what once was a vibrant city decimated. Even the nice enclaves left are not exempt. My dad took a drive through his old neighborhood a few months ago and was so upset to see what has become of it.









they were there--there was 12 fire trucks there for 6 hours!! every firehouse in detroit was used. the alarms didn't go off so the manager went door to door to make sure everyone got out! it was a level 5 fire which i guess is one of the worst!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Is there anything I can do for her? I don't have money but maybe I can put together some basic needs?

thanks so much! i let her know and will keep you posted


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
they were there--there was 12 fire trucks there for 6 hours!! every firehouse in detroit was used. the alarms didn't go off so the manager went door to door to make sure everyone got out! it was a level 5 fire which i guess is one of the worst!

man!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Wow - that is awful!!!







so the evicted tenant started it on purpose? What a senseless death. Was anyone else hurt in the fire? What a rough time for your sister - it would be so hard and frustrating to not be able to go in and get her belongings or at least see if they are okay.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunabelly* 
That's terrible! I can't even imagine. Let me know if there's anything I can send your sister. Really.

thanks everyone. she will hopefully be able to get in...but the building will have to be destroyed and she has no idea what all of the now homeless people will do.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
thanks so much! i let her know and will keep you posted









Have her make a list or something if she needs stuff. My FIL who I'm staying with works in Detroit so it's really easy for us. Does she have a reasonable place to go?


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

KrisMarie- that's awful, I hope everything works out.

Thanks for the suggestions everyone, I think we might try the night weaning, I talked to my DH about it today..

Ultimateserj- I was totally going to "tattle" on you for using your stroller today







but I suppose I was "guilty of the same crime"









It's so nice and warm here today!!!!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

hey everyone-- thanks again. her boyfriend has an apartment in detroit also. and my parents drove across the state to help her. she will be able to get into the apartment on friday but i guess there is more than a foot of water in her room (on the 2nd floor!) i just feel so bad for all of the families and people who lost everything. they have confirmed that it was a suicide of the evicted guy--and it just got out of control fast.

her request...this sounds funny but she collects postcards and letters (has her whole life) and lost all of them. she told me to tell you all that what she would love is to have your kids draw a picture or find a quirky or unusual postcard and send it to her.







i think it's those sentimental-type things that she is going to have a really hard time with--i can't imagine.

my sil and i have rounded up a lot of clothes and my parents are going to help her get new glasses (she can't really see without them)









em jacoby
c/o brian klassen
5200 Anthony Wayne Drive
Apt 604
Detroit MI 48202

you are all so sweet!









lilmomma-i'm glad you are going to try nightweaning first... when i read that suggestion i was like














i hope that is goes smoothly for you!


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

Kris-we will send something! I can only imagine how heartbreaking this must be!

lilmomma-I have to admit that I am night-weaning too...due to PPD. I know we aren't supposed to talk about that kind of thing around here. But in some cases, it really is better for the baby! An unhealthy mama can lead to an unhappy babe! My mom brought that to my attention w Andy at around this age. I was SO adamant about co-sleeping, but was so sleep-deprived. Another thing someone suggested was getting snatches of sleep whenever possible. I sleep in till DH leaves for school-he gets up w kids at 6. It is SO very hard!!! I know you will find what works best for you! I think night-weaning w the support of DH is pretty easy. Everyone tells me that he is old enought to go through the night w/o feeding, so DH doesn't do a bottle. Noah wouldn't drink it anyway!

I have been sleeping w Noah this week bc he has a very bad cold. and is EBFing! All night long! Dh can't seem to soothe him, either.

On a happier note, I enrolled Andy in a Lutheran Preschool just 5 blocks from us! YEA!!!


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

***double post***


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Speaking of Detroit.... it does share a border with Canada. Perhaps there is a possibility of taking a drive to meet up with some of you??? I'm trying to plan a trip for March, but need to convince my dh that I can go without him. I love him dearly, but he hates to fly, so that just adds another dimension to the trip.

i want to go!! hmmm, march...that would be so fun!


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

krismarie said:


> her request...this sounds funny but she collects postcards and letters (has her whole life) and lost all of them. she told me to tell you all that what she would love is to have your kids draw a picture or find a quirky or unusual postcard and send it to her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

It made the news...http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/a...6020/1001/NEWS

We'll send something, too.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
Kris-we will send something! I can only imagine how heartbreaking this must be!

lilmomma-I have to admit that I am night-weaning too...due to PPD. I know we aren't supposed to talk about that kind of thing around here. But in some cases, it really is better for the baby! An unhealthy mama can lead to an unhappy babe! My mom brought that to my attention w Andy at around this age. I was SO adamant about co-sleeping, but was so sleep-deprived. Another thing someone suggested was getting snatches of sleep whenever possible. I sleep in till DH leaves for school-he gets up w kids at 6. It is SO very hard!!! I know you will find what works best for you! I think night-weaning w the support of DH is pretty easy. Everyone tells me that he is old enought to go through the night w/o feeding, so DH doesn't do a bottle. Noah wouldn't drink it anyway!

I have been sleeping w Noah this week bc he has a very bad cold. and is EBFing! All night long! Dh can't seem to soothe him, either.

On a happier note, I enrolled Andy in a Lutheran Preschool just 5 blocks from us! YEA!!!

is andy excited about preschool?? that's great!
i hope noah feels better fast...

i agree with you about the nightweaning-- it goes pretty easy with dh support. i'm glad that you found that it worked for you and your ppd.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I just saw this!!
Kris I'm so sorry for your sister! I'll totally send her some postcards from Montreal. Wow, how terrible. I hope she can get her life back soon. Fire is my biggest fear.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Anika: pm'd you about the diaper. I had just listed it on DS and then I saw your post!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Kris- I'll send your sister something from Muskoka! Maybe I can get the kids to do something too. I'll ask them









lilmomma- hope it goes well. Johnny should be fine, and I'm aiming towards night weaning too- at least for 7-8 hours. Eva is stretching her hours out- hopefully we can maintain the trend!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Anika: pm'd you about the diaper. I had just listed it on DS and then I saw your post!

Didn't get it...something is going on with my pm box









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Speaking of Detroit.... it does share a border with Canada. Perhaps there is a possibility of taking a drive to meet up with some of you??? I'm trying to plan a trip for March, but need to convince my dh that I can go without him. I love him dearly, but he hates to fly, so that just adds another dimension to the trip.

I could get to Detroit I think!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
hey everyone-- thanks again. her boyfriend has an apartment in detroit also. and my parents drove across the state to help her. she will be able to get into the apartment on friday but i guess there is more than a foot of water in her room (on the 2nd floor!) i just feel so bad for all of the families and people who lost everything. they have confirmed that it was a suicide of the evicted guy--and it just got out of control fast.

her request...this sounds funny but she collects postcards and letters (has her whole life) and lost all of them. she told me to tell you all that what she would love is to have your kids draw a picture or find a quirky or unusual postcard and send it to her.







i think it's those sentimental-type things that she is going to have a really hard time with--i can't imagine.

my sil and i have rounded up a lot of clothes and my parents are going to help her get new glasses (she can't really see without them)









em jacoby
c/o brian klassen
5200 Anthony Wayne Drive
Apt 604
Detroit MI 48202

you are all so sweet!









lilmomma-i'm glad you are going to try nightweaning first... when i read that suggestion i was like














i hope that is goes smoothly for you!

We'll send something! How awful for your sister









On the topic of nightweaning, I have definitely been thinking about it too. I think I will give him one more month and then I will start not nursing him between 12am and 5am. We'll see how that goes...
A


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi all, busy day here, and the boards here have been throwing errors at me all day.

I have also been thinking about night weaning. I think I'm going to wait till April if I can, but then I think we're going to take a couple of days (or more) and see if we can't cut down to only one feeding a night max.


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm fascinated by this night weaning idea. How is it done?


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
they were there--there was 12 fire trucks there for 6 hours!! every firehouse in detroit was used. the alarms didn't go off so the manager went door to door to make sure everyone got out! it was a level 5 fire which i guess is one of the worst!

That is horrible! I agree with doudat about the fear of fire thing...I will definitely keep an eye out for some cool postcards!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
so i have no money but i want to ask about thirsties covers and fitteds? mostly the covers, tell me about them if anyone has tried them, i love my nikkys but they are to small and i need a few new ones and they are pretty colors!

I have just switched to cloth diapers and these were the dipes I went with. I do like them -- we haven't had any leaks, but I think this is a size bigger than what we needed. I was trying to hold out for the Mediums so that I wouldn't have to size up for a while, but they just seem so big on him (they are supposed to fit up to 30 lb, so I guess I should have realized - He's just got such a small bum and waist!). I am thinking about getting some small Kushies or something similar that won't break me financially to give us a slightly trimmer fit until he grows into them (even the prefolds I got are huge!). I do love the colors, too! I don't know if I helped very much, but they are cute and they haven't leaked on us, the fit will come with time.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunabelly* 
I'm fascinated by this night weaning idea. How is it done?

I have wondered about how you go about this...I haven't really thought about it for us yet, because I just can't imagine ds being kosher with it at all! Nursing is the single, solitary thing that I can get him to sleep with (and that only works about half the time for me -- we have spent a lot of time at my mom's lately







)


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Ultimate - I have three Thirsties diapers and they do work well. They're easy to put on a squirmy babe. Don't have any of their covers yet, I'm on buying hiatus.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey guys, guess why I'm pumping???
You got it! Evangeline is still sleeping!!!







:







:







:
She's either slept through until 12:30 or 2:30







I can't remember which, but no matter, at the least that's 6 hours- and that meant 5 hours solid sleep for me!







: (imagine if it was from 12:30, though??)

I'm curious to hear what others will say about the nightweaning. I almost don't want to reply until I hear others.

But for us it meant having dh get up to see if he could soothe her, eventually moving her out of our room, rocking her first if she wakes in the night, only nursing one side. It slowly stetches out the times between feedings, and she slowly gets used to sleeping longer. :dunno:

However, she's definately sleeping better down in her new room. It's cooler, darker in the morning, quieter. I'm not saying moving them out for everyone, but for us, upstairs in our room wasn't working anymore. It's the hottest and dryest and lightest (big sliding door) and obviously we have to get up in the morning! Our whole upstairs is a loft so there was no where else to put her up here. (our house is small-30x30)

Anyway- off to party!
A


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 

Ultimateserj- I was totally going to "tattle" on you for using your stroller today







but I suppose I was "guilty of the same crime"









It's so nice and warm here today!!!!


Hey shhhhh at least tell them its pretty and pink!! lol we where JUST eating and the highchairs at the mall are gross so i just popped her in my stroller so i could eat... of course she screamed and sat on my lap the whole time anyway!!

and hey next time you need to come earlier so you can hang out with us!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
my sister's apartment building (beautiful old building in detroit with 80+ apartments) just burned for the past 6 hours. the roof and 4th floor are gone. she was on the 2nd floor but has no idea if she can ever even get back in.







she just moved there in dec and brought with her most of her stuff including many of her things from her travels (she has spent many months in the middleeast, germany, egypt)... soo sad. she doesn't even have her glasses or computer. many of the people living there are grad students at wayne state. just keep her and all of the other families/students/people in your thoughts.

they think it was started by an evicted tenant who died in the fire.

I saw the pics of the fire on the news. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Luckily for me, nightweaning doesn't seem like it has to be a consideration. Ion has gone long sleeping stretches since he was teeny provided the breast is available. I know it's the opposite for many, but if it's there it seems he feels okay and doesn't need to. If I put a top on in bed or try to get up he has an immediate 'nursing emergency' panic. New teeth and sickness are exceptions but lately he's been sleeping through 10pm-5am. At 5 his dad gets up to go to work and we change his diaper if he's wet. He nurses on and off each side and we snuggle until 8 or even 10







It's awesome that we've gone from having a baby who at first did not sleep at all to having a baby who sleeps and sleeps well.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

MonTana Mama said:


> lilmomma-I have to admit that I am night-weaning too...due to PPD. I know we aren't supposed to talk about that kind of thing around here. But in some cases, it really is better for the baby! An unhealthy mama can lead to an unhappy babe! My mom brought that to my attention w Andy at around this age. I was SO adamant about co-sleeping, but was so sleep-deprived. Another thing someone suggested was getting snatches of sleep whenever possible. I sleep in till DH leaves for school-he gets up w kids at 6. It is SO very hard!!! I know you will find what works best for you! I think night-weaning w the support of DH is pretty easy. Everyone tells me that he is old enought to go through the night w/o feeding, so DH doesn't do a bottle. Noah wouldn't drink it anyway!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Why not??????


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Luckily for me, nightweaning doesn't seem like it has to be a consideration. Ion has gone long sleeping stretches since he was teeny provided the breast is available. I know it's the opposite for many, but if it's there it seems he feels okay and doesn't need to. If I put a top on in bed or try to get up he has an immediate 'nursing emergency' panic. New teeth and sickness are exceptions but lately he's been sleeping through 10pm-5am. At 5 his dad gets up to go to work and we change his diaper if he's wet. He nurses on and off each side and we snuggle until 8 or even 10







It's awesome that we've gone from having a baby who at first did not sleep at all to having a baby who sleeps and sleeps well.

I think that's fantastic- I remembered you mentioning that the other day and was jealous and incredulous that he slept so long! I think it's awesome that it worked out that way- that he'll actually sleep if your topless! It's so great that you found something that works really, really well for you- it's encouraging!
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

mclisa said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama*
> ...


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh, I also think that there's huge difference between nightweaning a 10 month old and nightweaning a 2 week old. And it also depends on what you call 'night'. I think expecting a little one to go 12 hours is a bit much but 5-7 is perfectly reasonable.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Queen of my Castle said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mclisa*
> ...


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Queen of my Castle said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mclisa*
> ...


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So erm we decided last night, after I posted that we're going to start night weaning this weekend. Not full night, but we are going to try to cut out that 2am feeding for now. We are planning to wait till Friday night though since then DH doesn't have to get to work in the morning. We are going to have DH comfort him and offer him a sippy with water and see how it goes. If it doesn't work out we can deal, but I would really like to get down to one feeding between midnight and 7am, after that I can deal with 2 or 3 feedings between 7am and 11am when we get up for the day (though we are also working on getting up a bit earlier at 10am).

That being said, last night was a bad night. DS was super clingy. I think part of it was that the dog got him up at 7am and even though we had two nice long 2 hour plus naps he was still overtired. When we tried to go to bed at 9pm (really early) the dog barked again waking him up so he didn't want to go back down. We finally got him down at 1am, sigh. Hopefully tonight will be better since he slept in till noon.

He is getting much better on taking steps without support, I am just waiting for him to make the leap to full out walking, he's still only taking a step or two before falling on his butt and crawling where he wants to go.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Oh, I also think that there's huge difference between nightweaning a 10 month old and nightweaning a 2 week old. And it also depends on what you call 'night'. I think expecting a little one to go 12 hours is a bit much but 5-7 is perfectly reasonable.









:
I'm sure most of you have read this, but just in case here is Dr. Jay Gordon's Changing the Sleep Pattern in the family Bed. I used a really modified version of his "method" to nightwean Finn when I was pregnant. I mean it took a couple of months and I only picked 5 hours instead of 7 so it was all very gentle and pretty easy. I'm hoping it goes as well with Arlo, although he'll be much younger so we'll see. I'm still going to wait a few weeks and until all these teeth come in and see where we're at, but if it's still like this by the time I have to go back to work, I don't feel like I have any other option.


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I'm going to show it to dh because he's getting a bit antsy about Seamus sleeping with us. He hasn't suggested moving him out yet (mostly because there's nowhere for the baby to go), but I can see that coming this summer when we move to Massachusetts.

I think if I got five hours of solid sleep I'd be a happier mama, too. I don't think we'll attempt anything until after we move, though.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I hope all of the babies sleep a bit better tonight!

Good night!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 







:
I'm sure most of you have read this, but just in case here is Dr. Jay Gordon's Changing the Sleep Pattern in the family Bed. I used a really modified version of his "method" to nightwean Finn when I was pregnant. I mean it took a couple of months and I only picked 5 hours instead of 7 so it was all very gentle and pretty easy. I'm hoping it goes as well with Arlo, although he'll be much younger so we'll see. I'm still going to wait a few weeks and until all these teeth come in and see where we're at, but if it's still like this by the time I have to go back to work, I don't feel like I have any other option.









Thanks for the link, of all the various methods of helping babies sleep longer I feel most comfortable with this...our doctor recommended we try this when Johnny was like 6mos and we didn't...I think it might work now though, Johnny is nursing plenty during the day so I'm not too worried about cutting out night feedings. So DH and I talked and we are going to try this tonight.....hopefully I don't get too lazy


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Thanks for the link, of all the various methods of helping babies sleep longer I feel most comfortable with this...our doctor recommended we try this when Johnny was like 6mos and we didn't...I think it might work now though, Johnny is nursing plenty during the day so I'm not too worried about cutting out night feedings. So DH and I talked and we are going to try this tonight.....hopefully I don't get too lazy









Good luck! Fwiw, I decided not to get too hung up on being really strict about it (which is why it took a little longer) so if he was really upset or I was really tired/lazy







, I nursed him and I didn't find it set us back too badly.
My sleep trick for tonight was to feed Arlo a bowl of oatmeal and applesauce







: (that's right, I spoon fed him!







) and then nurse him to sleep. Here's hoping he has 4 or 5 hours worth of a full belly







And with that, I'm off to bed...









A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for the link- I've never read that before.
Thanks also for understanding what I was saying everyone!
Also- mclisa- I saw this somewhere else on this board and it describes me, 'to crunchy people, I'm mainstream, to mainstream people, I'm crunchy'!

Interested over these next few months how everyone's night journeys go- so far so good over here!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

night time sleeping, Caroline still nurses at night but not so i need to get up or that it bothers me at all ( tho i have been there with toddlers before so i totally know what you all are feeling just not yet with Caroline)
but what is driving me insane is i put her to bed then i want/need some time to myself or with Dave after all the kids are in bed, well Caroline keeps freaking waking up sometimes once sometimes 5x's before i go to bed, she can always be nursed back down so its not like shes really waking but i have to go and lay there, and its really frustrating me! i want her to go to bed and sleep from 9-12 with out me! then i don't mind nursing when i get in bed and several times at night, i just want to have a few hours to myself!! one thing i have learned and i am sure you have all heard this before is that this to shall pass! its so true so when i find myself getting so pissed that i have to go back yet again i remind myself of my almost 10 year old my now 7 yr old and as of tomorrow my 5 year old all who don't need me for sleep anymore! Elizabeth won't even sleep with me if shes sick! she says i move to much!! LOL, it really is so sad! and i know, now just how short 10 years really is cause i SWEAR to you that Elizabeth was just born!!! lol

ok i am a little sad tonight Hailey turned 7 on tuesday and sam Turns 5 tomorrow and i just can't believe how big they are!!!

i hope everyone has a good night sleep tonight!!!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I've been thinking I need to feed Scarlet more solids, to start on the weaning journey, but I'm just lazy lately...about everything.







:

However, planning my trip back east has infused me with some excitement, and I'm hoping for a good recharge from the travel. I NEED A BREAK FROM HOUSEHOLD MANAGEMENT!!!!! Thankfully, dh understands and I got no guff when I told him I'm going it solo (with dear children, of course). Hooray, I'll be on my own and then spoiled by family for days, and seeing an old, old friend expecting her first babe, just what the doctor ordered. Hoping to see some new friends, too.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally made it to page 10!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Caroline eats maybe 2 bites if i try to put it in her mouth, so stuffing her full doesn't work!!! lol

where east are you headed?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
I've been thinking I need to feed Scarlet more solids, to start on the weaning journey, but I'm just lazy lately...about everything.







:

However, planning my trip back east has infused me with some excitement, and I'm hoping for a good recharge from the travel. I NEED A BREAK FROM HOUSEHOLD MANAGEMENT!!!!! Thankfully, dh understands and I got no guff when I told him I'm going it solo (with dear children, of course). Hooray, I'll be on my own and then spoiled by family for days, and seeing an old, old friend expecting her first babe, just what the doctor ordered. Hoping to see some new friends, too.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Happy Birthday to your kids, Ulitmate!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Happy Birthday to your kids, Ulitmate!

thank you! but i am sad LOL ( in april when Elizabeth really turns 10 and Caroline turns 1 i should be a huge mess)

oh re-thirsties thanks for the answers everyone, i got an orange cover coming for $8 off of DS!!! yay! so i will try it out


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
Caroline eats maybe 2 bites if i try to put it in her mouth, so stuffing her full doesn't work!!! lol

where east are you headed?

Back to Michigan, wanna meet up with some of us??????


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Back to Michigan, wanna meet up with some of us??????










Michigan is a bit to far







tho it would of been fun!! there are a bunch of us marylanders and we need to plan a meet up! i know lilmama already!


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I saw this somewhere else on this board and it describes me, 'to crunchy people, I'm mainstream, to mainstream people, I'm crunchy'!

Hey, that's me, too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
but what is driving me insane is i put her to bed then i want/need some time to myself or with Dave after all the kids are in bed, well Caroline keeps freaking waking up sometimes once sometimes 5x's before i go to bed, she can always be nursed back down so its not like shes really waking but i have to go and lay there, and its really frustrating me! i want her to go to bed and sleep from 9-12 with out me!

That's exactly what Seamus does! Then he'll sleep from about midnight to 4ish, and then wake up every two hours.

Happy bday to your babies! My girl is turning 11 on Sunday.

Off to Bedfordshire!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Hey guys, guess why I'm pumping???
You got it! Evangeline is still sleeping!!!







:







:







:
She's either slept through until 12:30 or 2:30







I can't remember which, but no matter, at the least that's 6 hours- and that meant 5 hours solid sleep for me!







: (imagine if it was from 12:30, though??)

A

i was thinking of you this morning when my kids were up before 6! grrr. no party here. i'm still tired. i worked last night.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

happy birthday to hailey and sam!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
I've been thinking I need to feed Scarlet more solids, to start on the weaning journey, but I'm just lazy lately...about everything.







:

However, planning my trip back east has infused me with some excitement, and I'm hoping for a good recharge from the travel. I NEED A BREAK FROM HOUSEHOLD MANAGEMENT!!!!! Thankfully, dh understands and I got no guff when I told him I'm going it solo (with dear children, of course). Hooray, I'll be on my own and then spoiled by family for days, and seeing an old, old friend expecting her first babe, just what the doctor ordered. Hoping to see some new friends, too.









oh a break sounds wonderful! i'm glad you'll get spoiled from your family for a while. oh, i hope i can meet you all. when in march?


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
Michigan is a bit to far







tho it would of been fun!! there are a bunch of us marylanders and we need to plan a meet up! i know lilmama already!

yep yep yeppers! We are trying to get our condo ready to go on the market this weekend, and are SO busy. Ari asked a few days ago"Are we ever going to do anything fun on the weekend again?"







I said we would - once the house was ready!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Kelsi are you coming to the LLL conference in march??


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I have no time to read everything... Romi has taken to grabbing my laptop, she's obsessed with it







: she climbs on the sofa, grabs it and tries to make it fall down. Right now she's sleeping on me, but it won't last long!!

Romi was sleeping really well the past few days, not as well as Eva, but waking up twice to nurse, which I'm ok with. BUT, she's starting a cold and it was terrible last night







She woke up at 10h30pm, dh went to lay down with her and at one point she was crying so much that I went in and nursed her back to sleep. She had a very fitful night.

I'm not sure I'd be willing to nightwean her yet, 10 months is still young. I like Finnsmama's link, that's pretty much what we did when Liam was small. I think I'll do the same thing when she'll be closer to a year old.

Solids: when I feed her too much (and boy can she eat!) then she won't nurse before going to bed and wakes even earlier. So that didn't work for us.

Mmmmm, I think that's it for now. I'll try and backpedal a bit and read the posts that I missed!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Ok, doudat I just checked in at your blog. First of all, no matter how many times I see that face-pressed-against-the-glass pic, I just laugh out loud. It is so. funny.
Secondly, I also ashamedly admit I laughed at the pic of Liam with Romi, and her crying. Oh, so sad! But it's been the same around here lately, axel has this totally calm agression to her. It's like someone just told him he should try to hurt her. Like, he walks by her, notices her hands are on the floor, backs up and steps on her fingers. Grabs any toys right out of her hands. Sitting together, suddenly and causually slaps her. SHe's in the way? Slowly shoves her right into his tool box. Sometimes she just looks at him with these eyes- why? why do you want to hurt me? Sometimes she looks at him with _these_ eyes- lucky for you I'm physically incapable of hurting you back, just wait though, just wait because I'm planning, I'm storing it up, and I will remember all the times you hit me with the broom!
Sigh. Cry. I remember feeling that animosity towards my sister. (she was younger, she just annoyed me all the time, until I was 17) I really want to spare them that, but I don't know how. He was so, benevolant up until recently.
We had another good night. I'm so thankful that this is happening without any trouble, tears, or fighting. It's just like we had to encourage it, or even enable it, and we're headed that way. Like finnsmama said, setbacks are no big deal, I'm prepared to move this way for several months, and I don't mind getting up once or twice, but if I get a 5-6 hour block or solid sleep, I'm happy. And that will slowly stretch out. Last night I put her down at 11, was up till 12 (duh :cukoo: ) she woke at 5 am, nursed her, put her down until 8am.







Works for me!!

Glad you're travelling Maximom- sounds like a great, much needed trip!
Ultimate, happy birthday to your kiddos!
Kris- sorry you're tired today







take it easy!
A


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

queen- your description of axel and eva is just like zenon and kaylo. if zenon even looks at one of kaylo's toys, he'll pound zenon's fingers or push him. he's become very aggressive. and he used to be so sweet. poor zenon just loves kaylo...laughs at everything he does and follows him around.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Count me in the sad mama group. My oldest turns 7 next week. I really can't believe it can really be 7 years ago.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
oh a break sounds wonderful! i'm glad you'll get spoiled from your family for a while. oh, i hope i can meet you all. when in march?

March 26 - April 1, I'm so excited!!! Can't believe I'm excited to travel, airports are such hell these days, but I'm looking at it as an adventure. Call me stealth traveler, I'll blend in so well, no one will know I'm there.

Gotta put fussy babe down for nap, bbl.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

another wonderful 3yo body comment.

just said to me--
"zenon has small nipples,
i have small nipples,
papa has small nipples,
you have biiiiggg nipples."

how nice.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

kris- My mil just gave Ion markers to make his very first drawing ever. We'll send it to your sis









and.....as of 8 am my SIL was back at my house in Lansing with 2 minutes between contractions! We haven't heard anything since so it may not be another fakeout.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
kris- My mil just gave Ion markers to make his very first drawing ever. We'll send it to your sis









and.....as of 8 am my SIL was back at my house in Lansing with 2 minutes between contractions! We haven't heard anything since so it may not be another fakeout.

aww its a good day to have a baby!!!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
kris- My mil just gave Ion markers to make his very first drawing ever. We'll send it to your sis









and.....as of 8 am my SIL was back at my house in Lansing with 2 minutes between contractions! We haven't heard anything since so it may not be another fakeout.

woohoo! how exciting!! keep us posted!!! this is my friend amy's (kundalini-mamas) birthday.

and that picture is just wonderful! she will







: it! you are so sweet


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

So, about teething?? can everyone/anyone please tell me it's normal for my baby's gums to be a bleeding blistered mess? I hate to sound like a flake but he's got 3 coming at a time and it looks terrible. Cutting the first 2 were nothing like this. He's in a pretty okay mood but he's not really being his normal self either. He's sorting though all the cupboards and boxes and bags and baskets and basically trashing my inlaw's fancy house. He's also been putting things he finds in one cupboard 'away' in another part of the house.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

SHE is here!!!!!
I have no details other than that, but I'm an aunt















:














:














:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
SHE is here!!!!!
I have no details other than that, but I'm an aunt















:















:














:

Congratulations, Auntie! Can't wait to hear the details!!!!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

CONGRATS!

how wonderful!







:


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

oh and i don't know about the teething--i think kaylo's gums bleed a little bit. i imagine that it happens with teething...







especially if he has 3 coming through at once!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
another wonderful 3yo body comment.

just said to me--
"zenon has small nipples,
i have small nipples,
papa has small nipples,
you have biiiiggg nipples."

how nice.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
SHE is here!!!!!
I have no details other than that, but I'm an aunt















:














:














:


How exciting!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
SHE is here!!!!!
I have no details other than that, but I'm an aunt















:














:














:









:*CONGRATS* *AUNTIE XIOLA!!
*







:


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
Kelsi are you coming to the LLL conference in march??

Not sure - when/where? I haven't paid much attention to anything beyond my house in a few weeks!

Uh oh! Abby just climbed 4 stairs up to get my library books on the stairs...


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
SHE is here!!!!!
I have no details other than that, but I'm an aunt















:














:














:

YAY!!! Congratulations!!! Can't WAIT to hear all the details!! That's so exciting!!!

...and I'm not sure about the teeth, I've never really seen blisters, but Eva only has 2!









I'm really excited that The Business of Being Born is coming to Toronto on Monday- I'm going to go down to see it.
Finn's mama- would you be going?? I see it's in Stratford too, not sure of anywhere else in ON.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

I forgot to comment on the toilet learning or whatever is politically correct to call it these days. Axel wears a pull up at night, but unders all day! It's soooo nice to be only diapering one! It's cute he goes on the toilet too. He makes us go out and 'shut the door all the way' but after a few minutes we can 'come in and watch if we want. It's not stinky' He's been 'trained' for a month anyway, and before that it just wasn't as regular. At one point I was sad that I had a child old enough to be out of diapers.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
So, about teething?? can everyone/anyone please tell me it's normal for my baby's gums to be a bleeding blistered mess? I hate to sound like a flake but he's got 3 coming at a time and it looks terrible. Cutting the first 2 were nothing like this. He's in a pretty okay mood but he's not really being his normal self either. He's sorting though all the cupboards and boxes and bags and baskets and basically trashing my inlaw's fancy house. He's also been putting things he finds in one cupboard 'away' in another part of the house.


yes its normal, Caroline just got 3 top teeth last week and one was nasty purple blister that went away after a few days and then yesterday the 3rd one cut the rest of the way thru and she was biting my leg and i was like woh what that blood from and her tooth/gum was bleeding it was nasty but now the whole thing is thru ( not all out but totally cut)
i hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
SHE is here!!!!!
I have no details other than that, but I'm an aunt















:














:














:

YAY!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Not sure - when/where? I haven't paid much attention to anything beyond my house in a few weeks!

Uh oh! Abby just climbed 4 stairs up to get my library books on the stairs...










march 8th, in columbia, there are details here
I'll be there!!! it would be cool if you do make it to meet !

and you are in TROUBLE!!! lol we only have basement stairs in this house so Caroline doesn't have any stairs experience! lol


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Evangeline slept from 11:30 - 7:30 last night. I didn't _do_ anything, it just happened.
:cukoo :cukoo







:cukoo







:bouncers :cukoo :cukoo

And my big boy son keeps waking up with dry pull ups :cry What is happening to my family??








A


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
march 8th, in columbia, there are details here
I'll be there!!! it would be cool if you do make it to meet !

and you are in TROUBLE!!! lol we only have basement stairs in this house so Caroline doesn't have any stairs experience! lol

I will try!

When ari was little we didn't have stairs, and she was not a climber anyway. Abby is! Yesterday she also climbed on top of a big cardboard box also - so cute! The house we want to buy has only basement stairs too, and our condo goes on the market today! I hope it sells...

Hanno - Congrats Auntie!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Evangeline slept from 11:30 - 7:30 last night. I didn't _do_ anything, it just happened.
:cukoo :cukoo







:cukoo







:bouncers :cukoo :cukoo

And my big boy son keeps waking up with dry pull ups :cry What is happening to my family??








A

yay Eva and Axel!!! take some mom time while you can, Queen









Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 

When ari was little we didn't have stairs, and she was not a climber anyway. Abby is! Yesterday she also climbed on top of a big cardboard box also - so cute! The house we want to buy has only basement stairs too, and our condo goes on the market today! I hope it sells...


good luck on selling the condo







:

We saw pics of the little sweetheart and she's 7lbs, 18" and just perfect. Her first outfit is Ion's first outfit, down to the diaper







We'll probably go home tomorrow night if they feel okay with that and we'll sleep in the playroom until they want to leave. They can stay for months as far as I'm concerned







I hope I make a good aunt!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
YAY!!! Congratulations!!! Can't WAIT to hear all the details!! That's so exciting!!!

...and I'm not sure about the teeth, I've never really seen blisters, but Eva only has 2!









I'm really excited that The Business of Being Born is coming to Toronto on Monday- I'm going to go down to see it.
Finn's mama- would you be going?? I see it's in Stratford too, not sure of anywhere else in ON.

I definitely may be able to get to Toronto on Monday! It will depend on the weather...we are getting so much snow these days. Are you bringing Eva? What are your plans??


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 

We saw pics of the little sweetheart and she's 7lbs, 18" and just perfect. Her first outfit is Ion's first outfit, down to the diaper







We'll probably go home tomorrow night if they feel okay with that and we'll sleep in the playroom until they want to leave. They can stay for months as far as I'm concerned







I hope I make a good aunt!

what is her name???







you'll have to show us pics!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

arismom--good luck with selling your condo! where will you be moving?

finn & queen- that would be so cool if you can meet up!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Hooray for sleeping, Eva! hanno, you will make a great aunt, your already a great mama!

So, for those of you interested in possibly meeting in Michigan, the dates again are 3/26 - 4/1. I'm trying to think about logisitics, of course. Thought about a possible meet up in Port Huron, too, if that might be less driving for some. Just a thought.
I'm so excited, I get to go to a baby shower for one of my oldest friends! I want to get her a sling, send me your recommendations, something kind of snazzy, she's a city girl.







Babies, babies, babies, it makes me baby crazy! Although I must say, I'm awfully glad to see aunt flo every month.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh yeah, cute things Scarlet is doing: Putting things in other things, trying to put on mama's shoe, trying to put a piece of english muffin in a spoon and eat it (with no success, but at least she's got the idea), climbing into cupboards. We were at a friends house yesterday and Scarlet saw the little boy doing it, so she had to try when we got home - fast learner!


----------



## MaybeGracie (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello, another April 07 mama here.







My DS, Jacob, was born on April 16th. I've been lurking on MDC since before my son's birth and now find that I need the interaction with like-minded mamas more than ever. I just posted an intro here. I hope to get to know you guys better.


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Hanno-- Congratulations on the auntiness!







:

MaybeGracie: Welcome!!







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 

We saw pics of the little sweetheart and she's 7lbs, 18" and just perfect. Her first outfit is Ion's first outfit, down to the diaper







We'll probably go home tomorrow night if they feel okay with that and we'll sleep in the playroom until they want to leave. They can stay for months as far as I'm concerned







I hope I make a good aunt!

That is so sweet about the outfit!!!!

Welcome MaybeGracie! I will read your intro here after I get the kids supper. I'm glad you came out of lurkdom!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Hanno- congrats- you will be great









MaybeGracie- welcome!

DC area LLL conference- I'm already registered!







If several of us go we should arrange to meet up!























Johnny has started letting go of furniture and walking 2-5 steps (until he falls, because he doesn't stand well lol) today..but he was doing this at my SIL's carpeted house, I hope he doesn't hurt himself at home!

We just finally broke 20lbs also (20lbs 2oz) and 28 1/4" at Johnny's 9mo WBV.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaybeGracie* 
Hello, another April 07 mama here.







My DS, Jacob, was born on April 16th. I've been lurking on MDC since before my son's birth and now find that I need the interaction with like-minded mamas more than ever. I just posted an intro here. I hope to get to know you guys better.









Welcome!! my oldest DD (9yrs old)'s birthday is april 16th!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 

DC area LLL conference- I'm already registered!







If several of us go we should arrange to meet up!























Johnny has started letting go of furniture and walking 2-5 steps (until he falls, because he doesn't stand well lol) today..but he was doing this at my SIL's carpeted house, I hope he doesn't hurt himself at home!

We just finally broke 20lbs also (20lbs 2oz) and 28 1/4" at Johnny's 9mo WBV.


yay awesome!!! can't wait to hang out!! hopefully we can get Kelsi to go and we can meet her!!

yay about walking but glad its not us lol, and yay for 20 lbs i doubt Caroline is over 19







he nine month is at the end of the month lol she will be 10 months


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I definitely may be able to get to Toronto on Monday! It will depend on the weather...we are getting so much snow these days. Are you bringing Eva? What are your plans??

Cool- that would be so great! I'm definately going to bring Evangeline, but probably not Axel because I actually want to _watch_ the movie!







I plan on going up even if no one comes with me, but I'm trying to convince friends/family etc to come, likely, at least one friend is coming who will be meeting people there too. Of course, weather permitting like you say. But I would love to meet up with you!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Welcome MaybeGracie!!
Glad you're not lurking anymore! Nice to see we have another Ontario member- looks like a meeting in Ottawa is inevitable sometime! I checked out your blog, and I played that video over and over, oh my gosh, it's sooo cute! It made me laugh _every_ time, when his giggle really gets going- what sweetie you have on your hands!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaybeGracie* 
Hello, another April 07 mama here.







My DS, Jacob, was born on April 16th. I've been lurking on MDC since before my son's birth and now find that I need the interaction with like-minded mamas more than ever. I just posted an intro here. I hope to get to know you guys better.










We just watched the laighing video on your blog and Caroline was CRACKING UP!! she hasn't ever paid attention to a video like that before!!! i think she is in love!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
arismom--good luck with selling your condo! where will you be moving?

Well, I was going to be moving about 20-30 min north, but we found out today that the house went under contract Thursday - its probably a cash buy, so it is not likely to fall though




























Our condo will go on the market in 2-3 weeks - after the prez day weekend, but now we are house hunting again and I don't see anything in the area in our price range with the land we want - we want at least 1 acre, so we are beginning to look north and west, towards the DE and PA lines







The house we wanted was 3 acres and in a PERFECT location












































Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaybeGracie* 
Hello, another April 07 mama here.







My DS, Jacob, was born on April 16th. I've been lurking on MDC since before my son's birth and now find that I need the interaction with like-minded mamas more than ever. I just posted an intro here. I hope to get to know you guys better.









Welcome!!!









LilMomma and Ultimate - I will try to make it to the LLL conf, but right nw it will all depend on the events of the next few weeks. I'm kind of wishing we could move closer to you guys - like Carroll Co, but DH isn't so keen because he is in sales and often drives and usually takes 95 or 83


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Well, I was going to be moving about 20-30 min north, but we found out today that the house went under contract Thursday - its probably a cash buy, so it is not likely to fall though




























Our condo will go on the market in 2-3 weeks - after the prez day weekend, but now we are house hunting again and I don't see anything in the area in our price range with the land we want - we want at least 1 acre, so we are beginning to look north and west, towards the DE and PA lines







The house we wanted was 3 acres and in a PERFECT location












































(

oh no!!! i'll send some fall-thru vibes!







: and hope you can find another spot. it's so hard when it seems so perfect!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Oh yeah, cute things Scarlet is doing: Putting things in other things, trying to put on mama's shoe, trying to put a piece of english muffin in a spoon and eat it (with no success, but at least she's got the idea), climbing into cupboards. We were at a friends house yesterday and Scarlet saw the little boy doing it, so she had to try when we got home - fast learner!

wow, that sounds so old! how sweet!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaybeGracie* 
Hello, another April 07 mama here.







My DS, Jacob, was born on April 16th. I've been lurking on MDC since before my son's birth and now find that I need the interaction with like-minded mamas more than ever. I just posted an intro here. I hope to get to know you guys better.









Welcome!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

funny zenon picture here


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

aww sorry! i hope you find something awesome! my bro and his family bought a house in delta PA literately right over the md pa line its a cute inexpensive house really close to 95...

hope you figure out how to make it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Well, I was going to be moving about 20-30 min north, but we found out today that the house went under contract Thursday - its probably a cash buy, so it is not likely to fall though




























Our condo will go on the market in 2-3 weeks - after the prez day weekend, but now we are house hunting again and I don't see anything in the area in our price range with the land we want - we want at least 1 acre, so we are beginning to look north and west, towards the DE and PA lines







The house we wanted was 3 acres and in a PERFECT location












































Welcome!!!









LilMomma and Ultimate - I will try to make it to the LLL conf, but right nw it will all depend on the events of the next few weeks. I'm kind of wishing we could move closer to you guys - like Carroll Co, but DH isn't so keen because he is in sales and often drives and usually takes 95 or 83


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
funny zenon picture here

your boys are so cute!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
funny zenon picture here


Sosososo cute!!! You're a nice Mama - after the first time, Ari is no longer allowed to mix, but that was a year ago. Maybe I'll let her have another go!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Cool- that would be so great! I'm definately going to bring Evangeline, but probably not Axel because I actually want to _watch_ the movie!








I plan on going up even if no one comes with me, but I'm trying to convince friends/family etc to come, likely, at least one friend is coming who will be meeting people there too. Of course, weather permitting like you say. But I would love to meet up with you!

Hey, what the heck is this all about? You guys are meeting?? I was supposed to meet Anika first







:









Kris: Zenon cracks me up, he's such a doll!!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
We saw pics of the little sweetheart and she's 7lbs, 18" and just perfect. Her first outfit is Ion's first outfit, down to the diaper







We'll probably go home tomorrow night if they feel okay with that and we'll sleep in the playroom until they want to leave. They can stay for months as far as I'm concerned







I hope I make a good aunt!

How sweet!! You're so lucky, I'd love to cuddle a newborn once more. Makes me all nostalgic to think we were there not so long ago...


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Evangeline slept from 11:30 - 7:30 last night. I didn't _do_ anything, it just happened.
:cukoo :cukoo







:cukoo







:bouncers :cukoo :cukoo

And my big boy son keeps waking up with dry pull ups :cry What is happening to my family??








A

Lucky you, Romi is sleeping like her old recent self. Which means every two hours, she's up.

Liam poops on the potty now







:














: It is sooo amazing!!! Although he isn't shy about it at all. He has a potty in the living room and his bedroom and he always needs someone with him at all times!! He sleeps in a trainer and wakes up dry 75% of the time, which is ok with me. And he's in big boy undies all day!! I got some cute underwear for him at H&M and he loves them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
I will try!

When ari was little we didn't have stairs, and she was not a climber anyway. Abby is! Yesterday she also climbed on top of a big cardboard box also - so cute! The house we want to buy has only basement stairs too, and our condo goes on the market today! I hope it sells...

Scary stuff!! We only have steps to go down to the basement (very steep scary stairs) and I'm so scared of them... I always have images of her diving face down and breaking her neck









And good luck selling your condo!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaybeGracie* 
Hello, another April 07 mama here.







My DS, Jacob, was born on April 16th. I've been lurking on MDC since before my son's birth and now find that I need the interaction with like-minded mamas more than ever. I just posted an intro here. I hope to get to know you guys better.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Johnny has started letting go of furniture and walking 2-5 steps (until he falls, because he doesn't stand well lol) today..but he was doing this at my SIL's carpeted house, I hope he doesn't hurt himself at home!
.

Us too! She's taken a few steps the past few days, I can't believe our babies are growing up so fast!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
kris- My mil just gave Ion markers to make his very first drawing ever. We'll send it to your sis









Wow! He's a little Jackson Pollock! That's really cute...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaybeGracie* 
Hello, another April 07 mama here.







My DS, Jacob, was born on April 16th. I've been lurking on MDC since before my son's birth and now find that I need the interaction with like-minded mamas more than ever. I just posted an intro here. I hope to get to know you guys better.









Welcome from another Ontarion! We're a chatty bunch here, so don't be afraid to post updated, even if you can't keep up with the thread









Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
funny zenon picture here

Those boys are so cute...Zenon looks just like you don't you think?
How's your sister doing?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Hey, what the heck is this all about? You guys are meeting?? I was supposed to meet Anika first







:










It looks like I'm going for sure to the film







: (even though it stresses me out driving in Toronto!) but not likely to Ottawa next weekend








. The weather has just been too crazy so dp can't leave town and I'm not comfortable driving so far by myself. But I will definitely be out that way sometime soon since my sister is moving to New Zealand in the summer so I want to see her as much as possible before then.

arismom, how's the house hunting going? I'm sorry to hear about the house you wanted going to someone else







. Is there a chance that may fall through still?

Pictures!!
Just standing around in his undies
Fun with pipe cleaners<----this is Arlo's "what stinks??" face








And one of Finn 'cause he's so cute!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 

Us too! She's taken a few steps the past few days, I can't believe our babies are growing up so fast!


What??? Walking?? Next thing you know, these kids will be in college...








So how many are walking (or taking steps) in this ddc now anyway?

A


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
What??? Walking?? Next thing you know, these kids will be in college...








So how many are walking (or taking steps) in this ddc now anyway?

A

But she doesn't have any teeth, so she won't be very popular in college








Or, maybe she will be?









ETA: you suck for not coming to Mtl








And Arlo and Finn are so cute, love the pipecleaner pictures!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Pics!!!







:









"Putting pizza sauce in my hair"
Riding toy car at City Park
Grocery shopping is BORING!
Playing "airplane" with food
First steps


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 

It looks like I'm going for sure to the film







: (even though it stresses me out driving in Toronto!) but not likely to Ottawa next weekend







. The weather has just been too crazy so dp can't leave town and I'm not comfortable driving so far by myself. But I will definitely be out that way sometime soon since my sister is moving to New Zealand in the summer so I want to see her as much as possible before then.

Really? YAY! that's so great- I'm excited to meet you! You're bringing Arlo, right? What about Finn and your dh?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Hey, what the heck is this all about? You guys are meeting?? I was supposed to meet Anika first







:








na na na na na!









However, my grandmama lives in Ottawa- so when you decide to go up there, Anika, let me know too and we'll have fun meeting Myriam!
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
But she doesn't have any teeth, so she won't be very popular in college








Or, maybe she will be?

























bad mama!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
But she doesn't have any teeth, so she won't be very popular in college








*Or, maybe she will be?*



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Pics!!!







:









"Putting pizza sauce in my hair"
Riding toy car at City Park
Grocery shopping is BORING!
Playing "airplane" with food
First steps

Another walker!! That pic in the cart is hilarious! What a cutey...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Really? YAY! that's so great- I'm excited to meet you! You're bringing Arlo, right? What about Finn and your dh?

However, my grandmama lives in Ottawa- so when you decide to go up there, Anika, let me know too and we'll have fun meeting Myriam!
A

Yes, I'm bringing Arlo, but dp doesn't want to see the show, so I'm meeting a good friend of mine and we're going together. I'm leaving Finn at home with Trent. He is way too wild for that kind of thing!










A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Do you have a cell phone Queen?


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Liam poops on the potty now







:














: It is sooo amazing!!! Although he isn't shy about it at all. He has a potty in the living room and his bedroom and he always needs someone with him at all times!! He sleeps in a trainer and wakes up dry 75% of the time, which is ok with me. And he's in big boy undies all day!! I got some cute underwear for him at H&M and he loves them.
!

Isn't it GREAT??

Lilmomma- Johnny can really go!! Love that pic of him sleeping in the cart- awww!

Krismarie- cute pic of zenon looking at himself- that's so funny!

So Eva pulls out the pout. Axel _never_ did- that kid can make you cringe and moan just watching him, but he doesn't cry and he doesn't fake it, not even if he _actually_ hurts himself. (I'm otay!)(Unless he's super tired and cranky or something) But Evangeline will have her feelings hurt, or _almost_ hurt herself, or not quite do something that she's trying to do, and she'll start to fake cry! It's hilarious and ridiculous, and if I'd had her first I'd be all 'oh, honey, oh baby come to mama' but b/c I had this tough-as-nails kid first I'm like 'what!? your face didn't even hit the ground!' Is it a girl thing?







Is it personality? So weird!







She screws up her face, gets all red, her eyes just well right up, or she'll _try_ to cry.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
First steps

He is so cute!! Funny cause he's identical to Romi in the way he squeels and takes his steps, it was like watching her









Queen: I'm jealous, NO FAIR!! But if Anika comes by this neck of the wood, we should totally all meet up!! Maybe Kris could drive up here too, she's not far from the border


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
So Eva pulls out the pout. Axel _never_ did- that kid can make you cringe and moan just watching him, but he doesn't cry and he doesn't fake it, not even if he _actually_ hurts himself. (I'm otay!)(Unless he's super tired and cranky or something) But Evangeline will have her feelings hurt, or _almost_ hurt herself, or not quite do something that she's trying to do, and she'll start to fake cry! It's hilarious and ridiculous, and if I'd had her first I'd be all 'oh, honey, oh baby come to mama' but b/c I had this tough-as-nails kid first I'm like 'what!? your face didn't even hit the ground!' Is it a girl thing?







Is it personality? So weird!







She screws up her face, gets all red, her eyes just well right up, or she'll _try_ to cry.

It's personality for sure cause Liam cries for EVERYTHING. He'll cry if the bread is too hard, the boy is such a wimp







And Romi's the same. Especially when she's tired, she'll cry if she falls on her butt.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh I almost forgot, we went to the Biodome today and while walking there (in the snow and wind, 10 minute walk) Liam asks to be in my arms cause it's too far and too hard for him to walk... So I pick him up and tell him to hold on cause I'm moving fast go get inside and halfway there he says "pipi". I'm like, you have to go _now_? And he says no, and looks at me defeated. I put him down and he says "pipi" all sad and looks down at his feet







He peed on himself. We're in the middle of a snow tornado with no change of clothes and the boy is drenched. Pee in his boots, his double layered pants, everything... We get in and dh tries to dry his smelly pee clothes in the bathroom while Liam walks through the Biodome naked in his winter coat, barefoot in his pee-boots and wearing his sister's Fuzzibunz in the middle of 800 Japanese tourists. We looked like freaks







:


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Pics!!!







:









"Putting pizza sauce in my hair"
Riding toy car at City Park
Grocery shopping is BORING!
Playing "airplane" with food
First steps

awww!!!
he is soo walking!! don't let him teach Caroline that!!! ( she cruised 3 steps today on from daddy to mommy on the couch







)


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Isn't it GREAT??

Lilmomma- Johnny can really go!! Love that pic of him sleeping in the cart- awww!

Krismarie- cute pic of zenon looking at himself- that's so funny!

So Eva pulls out the pout. Axel _never_ did- that kid can make you cringe and moan just watching him, but he doesn't cry and he doesn't fake it, not even if he _actually_ hurts himself. (I'm otay!)(Unless he's super tired and cranky or something) But Evangeline will have her feelings hurt, or _almost_ hurt herself, or not quite do something that she's trying to do, and she'll start to fake cry! It's hilarious and ridiculous, and if I'd had her first I'd be all 'oh, honey, oh baby come to mama' but b/c I had this tough-as-nails kid first I'm like 'what!? your face didn't even hit the ground!' Is it a girl thing?







Is it personality? So weird!







She screws up her face, gets all red, her eyes just well right up, or she'll _try_ to cry.

Yes its a girl thing I SWEAR!! i have 3 and one boy so i know LOL
Caroline was BORN pouting!!! i swear the first time i went to nurse her she didn't want to and pouted at me!!!!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh I almost forgot, we went to the Biodome today and while walking there (in the snow and wind, 10 minute walk) Liam asks to be in my arms cause it's too far and too hard for him to walk... So I pick him up and tell him to hold on cause I'm moving fast go get inside and halfway there he says "pipi". I'm like, you have to go _now_? And he says no, and looks at me defeated. I put him down and he says "pipi" all sad and looks down at his feet







He peed on himself. We're in the middle of a snow tornado with no change of clothes and the boy is drenched. Pee in his boots, his double layered pants, everything... We get in and dh tries to dry his smelly pee clothes in the bathroom while Liam walks through the Biodome naked in his winter coat, barefoot in his pee-boots and wearing his sister's Fuzzibunz in the middle of 800 Japanese tourists. We looked like freaks







:

omg thats just to funny!!! poor boy tho!! did you get a picture of him?!
Sam once exploded out to eat one night when he was about 2 and i had no wipes no change of clothes no nothing but a diaper , so i got him cleaned up with paper towels got a diaper on him and his coat, and we ate dinner i am sure people thought i was nuts! lol


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

gosh, i've gotten behind, forgot all about checking up on you ladies








i changed my signature, to add my blog. hopefully i'll be back soon to talk more. i'm just busy feeling lately... you all know that story.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

wow, lots to respond to--i'll start with these!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Those boys are so cute...Zenon looks just like you don't you think?
How's your sister doing?
Thanks! and yes







my sister is alright--the manager of the building is great. her roof was caving in and he got a bunch of her stuff out. so she is as my parents sifting through it and has more than she thought she would. many of the clothes are salvageable and some of the books too! what a nice guy. he was still in the clothes he left the fire in as of saturday!

It looks like I'm going for sure to the film







: (even though it stresses me out driving in Toronto!) but not likely to Ottawa next weekend







. The weather has just been too crazy so dp can't leave town and I'm not comfortable driving so far by myself. But I will definitely be out that way sometime soon since my sister is moving to New Zealand in the summer so I want to see her as much as possible before then.

that will be so fun for all of you to meet up! i hope it's good weather for driving!

Pictures!!
Just standing around in his undies
Fun with pipe cleaners<----this is Arlo's "what stinks??" face








And one of Finn 'cause he's so cute!

i can't get over how old he looks! is arlo really tall/long? cute one of finn and of all three of you. i always like your hair!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
But she doesn't have any teeth, so she won't be very popular in college








Or, maybe she will be?









you are naughty!







or this could be really harmless and i'm really naughty...







:










Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Pics!!!







:









"Putting pizza sauce in my hair"
Riding toy car at City Park
Grocery shopping is BORING!
Playing "airplane" with food
First steps

i'll have to go back and watch the videos but cute pictures! i love the sleepin in the cart one.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh I almost forgot, we went to the Biodome today and while walking there (in the snow and wind, 10 minute walk) Liam asks to be in my arms cause it's too far and too hard for him to walk... So I pick him up and tell him to hold on cause I'm moving fast go get inside and halfway there he says "pipi". I'm like, you have to go _now_? And he says no, and looks at me defeated. I put him down and he says "pipi" all sad and looks down at his feet







He peed on himself. We're in the middle of a snow tornado with no change of clothes and the boy is drenched. Pee in his boots, his double layered pants, everything... We get in and dh tries to dry his smelly pee clothes in the bathroom while Liam walks through the Biodome naked in his winter coat, barefoot in his pee-boots and wearing his sister's Fuzzibunz in the middle of 800 Japanese tourists. We looked like freaks







:

oh i want to go the biodome! (is there a "fit-throwing" smiley?--probably not, i'm sure i would have used it for kaylo already) that is sad (poor liam) and very funny







:


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Liam poops on the potty now







:














: It is sooo amazing!!! Although he isn't shy about it at all. He has a potty in the living room and his bedroom and he always needs someone with him at all times!! He sleeps in a trainer and wakes up dry 75% of the time, which is ok with me. And he's in big boy undies all day!! I got some cute underwear for him at H&M and he loves them.

congrats! kaylo has been potty trained since may (is fine during day and night) but still wants to poop in a diaper.







: and he first started "training" by poopin in his little pot! the night-time took much longer than daytimes...he'll start going dry through the night eventually







how nice, cute H&M undies--kaylo needed "cars" and "thomas the train"

Us too! She's taken a few steps the past few days, I can't believe our babies are growing up so fast!


wow!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
oh i want to go the biodome! (is there a "fit-throwing" smiley?--probably not, i'm sure i would have used it for kaylo already) that is sad (poor liam) and very funny







:

Come to Montreal







We could meet here with Queen and Anika







You're like 2 hours away from here!!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Come to Montreal







We could meet here with Queen and Anika







You're like 2 hours away from here!!

2 hours?? You guys should be hanging out all the time!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Do you have a cell phone Queen?

yep! I'll pm you- sorry didn't see this last night-


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Come to Montreal







We could meet here with Queen and Anika







You're like 2 hours away from here!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
2 hours?? You guys should be hanging out all the time!









Ya! closer than us to you!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
wow, lots to respond to--i'll start with these!

i can't get over how old he looks! is arlo really tall/long? cute one of finn and of all three of you. i always like your hair!










I think he's pretty long and lean. Trent is 6'4" so I imagine I'm gonna have some tall boys on my hands! Funny you should mention my hair, it's been driving me crazy and I was going to ask you girls if you thought I should dread it! Which would be kinda weird but I don't want to cut it


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
2 hours?? You guys should be hanging out all the time!









we should!







wonder what halfway is... burlington or a little bit more north?
how far from burlington are you, doudat? i'd love to go up to the biodome and meet you up there but know it won't happen too soon.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

totally kaylo....
my friend brooke drops off our buying club order which has in it 2 packages of pads (happen to be green). kaylo is so excited--square bales! adam gets home and kaylo is so excited (jumping/wideeyed) to tell him brooke brought over 2 square bales for him!!!









edit--i should clarify just in case...we're talking hay square bales to use with his tractors.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Someone asked about our house hunt but it was a few pages ago... We found out this am that a condo across the hall is going on the market for $30k less then ours. Ours does have a new kitchen, but not $30k worth! So, if we can't get enough for our condo we have to stay here


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
What??? Walking?? Next thing you know, these kids will be in college...








So how many are walking (or taking steps) in this ddc now anyway?

A

Seamus isn't walking. He pulls himself up, but his little legs aren't very strong, so he doesn't stand long.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
But she doesn't have any teeth, so she won't be very popular in college








Or, maybe she will be?


























Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
So Eva pulls out the pout. Axel _never_ did- that kid can make you cringe and moan just watching him, but he doesn't cry and he doesn't fake it, not even if he _actually_ hurts himself. (I'm otay!)(Unless he's super tired and cranky or something) But Evangeline will have her feelings hurt, or _almost_ hurt herself, or not quite do something that she's trying to do, and she'll start to fake cry! It's hilarious and ridiculous, and if I'd had her first I'd be all 'oh, honey, oh baby come to mama' but b/c I had this tough-as-nails kid first I'm like 'what!? your face didn't even hit the ground!' Is it a girl thing?







Is it personality? So weird!







She screws up her face, gets all red, her eyes just well right up, or she'll _try_ to cry.

It's not a girl thing. Seamus pouts in a way that Olivia never did. I think he just has bigger lips for it.







At this point it's hard not to think it's the cutest thing ever.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh I almost forgot, we went to the Biodome today and while walking there (in the snow and wind, 10 minute walk) Liam asks to be in my arms cause it's too far and too hard for him to walk... So I pick him up and tell him to hold on cause I'm moving fast go get inside and halfway there he says "pipi". I'm like, you have to go _now_? And he says no, and looks at me defeated. I put him down and he says "pipi" all sad and looks down at his feet







He peed on himself. We're in the middle of a snow tornado with no change of clothes and the boy is drenched. Pee in his boots, his double layered pants, everything... We get in and dh tries to dry his smelly pee clothes in the bathroom while Liam walks through the Biodome naked in his winter coat, barefoot in his pee-boots and wearing his sister's Fuzzibunz in the middle of 800 Japanese tourists. We looked like freaks







:

I'm so glad I'm not the only one who has experiences like this! It makes me feel so much better about my loopy family!


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Anyone ever try to make shoes/slippers? I found this pattern, but I don't know how capable I am. They're so cute, though, and there's not much variety for boy shoes in the store.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Someone asked about our house hunt but it was a few pages ago... We found out this am that a condo across the hall is going on the market for $30k less then ours. Ours does have a new kitchen, but not $30k worth! So, if we can't get enough for our condo we have to stay here









Aarrgh! What were they thinking!!!!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

between puking kids.... hi! Caroline puked all weekend 3 am sat to sunday night, Hailey and Sammy both started tonight... fun!
but i was on DS and saw that the EC store had a sale and ordered a pink potty!!! lol just had to share that news lol i also ordered a gift for my friend that just had a baby.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

I just met Queen and Eva!! They are both even more beautiful irl than in their pictures








Arlo was showing off his crawling skills for Eva and Eva showed off her lovely rolls








I wish we had more time to hang out, but we both had tired babies and long drives ahead. And now it's way past my bedtime!
The movie was excellent too...

A


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Aarrgh! What were they thinking!!!!

Well, part of what they are thinking is that they are still making $100k because they bought a long time ago when Baltimore was still cheap. My guess is they have a place to buy and want to leave fast, but they are screwing us









Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I just met Queen and Eva!! They are both even more beautiful irl than in their pictures








Arlo was showing off his crawling skills for Eva and Eva showed off her lovely rolls








I wish we had more time to hang out, but we both had tired babies and long drives ahead. And now it's way past my bedtime!
The movie was excellent too...

A

Wow! That sounds like so much fun! I love meeting MDC mamas IRL!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Someone asked about our house hunt but it was a few pages ago... We found out this am that a condo across the hall is going on the market for $30k less then ours. Ours does have a new kitchen, but not $30k worth! So, if we can't get enough for our condo we have to stay here









oh that stinks!! you'll keep yours the same for right now right? you never know what people will pay/buy... hope it works out for you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
between puking kids.... hi! Caroline puked all weekend 3 am sat to sunday night, Hailey and Sammy both started tonight... fun!
but i was on DS and saw that the EC store had a sale and ordered a pink potty!!! lol just had to share that news lol i also ordered a gift for my friend that just had a baby.

oh no! hope it doesn't last long--pukeys are no fun!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I just met Queen and Eva!! They are both even more beautiful irl than in their pictures








Arlo was showing off his crawling skills for Eva and Eva showed off her lovely rolls








I wish we had more time to hang out, but we both had tired babies and long drives ahead. And now it's way past my bedtime!
The movie was excellent too...

A

oh how fun! that's so neat that you got to meet


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
oh that stinks!! you'll keep yours the same for right now right? you never know what people will pay/buy... hope it works out for you!

We still haven't listed it yet - we will list in 2 weeks. I think we will list it at the same price we wanted to, but even though it is immaculate and very high end, I'm not so sure it will sell quick. I'll post our listing once it is on the MLS!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I just met Queen and Eva!! They are both even more beautiful irl than in their pictures








Arlo was showing off his crawling skills for Eva and Eva showed off her lovely rolls








I wish we had more time to hang out, but we both had tired babies and long drives ahead. And now it's way past my bedtime!
The movie was excellent too...

A

OH That's SOOO awesome!!!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunabelly* 
Anyone ever try to make shoes/slippers? I found this pattern, but I don't know how capable I am. They're so cute, though, and there's not much variety for boy shoes in the store.

Those look adorable and easy enough to make. Try it, use scrap you find at home for your first pair and then you can tweak it with nicer fabric on your next pair









Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I just met Queen and Eva!! They are both even more beautiful irl than in their pictures








Arlo was showing off his crawling skills for Eva and Eva showed off her lovely rolls








I wish we had more time to hang out, but we both had tired babies and long drives ahead. And now it's way past my bedtime!
The movie was excellent too...

A

No fair!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Well, part of what they are thinking is that they are still making $100k because they bought a long time ago when Baltimore was still cheap. My guess is they have a place to buy and want to leave fast, but they are screwing us









That sucks. But depending on the market your house might still sell well in 2 weeks... I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
between puking kids.... hi! Caroline puked all weekend 3 am sat to sunday night, Hailey and Sammy both started tonight... fun!









Hope they get better soon!

Romi had a *gasp* good night last night!! She gave me 2 shots of 3 hours uninterrupted sleep. I feel alive today







:
Yesterday she was C.R.A.N.K.Y
I actually yelled really loud just to get my pent up frustration out. A big, loud, primal yell. I felt guilty and relieved after that. Then I went out to get a apple strudel and a hot chocolate at the bakery and we had a pleasant time


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

First I'll comment on last night. It was great!!!









It was so neat that I got to meet a person I'd only met on the internet- but 'known' for a while- say, 18 months? I really thought Anika was going to be shy and it was going to be nice, but awkward, but it wasn't!







I too wish we had had more time, because it seems we would get along great, and we already know about each other. Anika is taller than I thought and she gave me a big strong hug right away- so I knew she was cool after that














:
Arlo was adorable- crawling this way and that, up and down when we met up after; he was so good to sit through the movie on her lap while I bounced and rocked Evangeline at the back and nursed her 45 times to get her to sleep, but then when Arlo came to meet her she sat there in one spot the whole time and watched him seriously. Arlo was smaller than Eva and seemed petite in comparison, but also so coordinated and quick!







:
It was great- I'm so glad we met, Anika!









The movie was great too- not as shocking or as revealing as I expected, but that's likely because it's not news to us! I think it's a powerful tool to educate people though, and great because it's in such an accessible medium. My brother and sil came- and they really thought it was great, my sis came too and 'can't wait to have a homebirth' (she's 17)








A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
totally kaylo....
my friend brooke drops off our buying club order which has in it 2 packages of pads (happen to be green). kaylo is so excited--square bales! adam gets home and kaylo is so excited (jumping/wideeyed) to tell him brooke brought over 2 square bales for him!!!









edit--i should clarify just in case...we're talking hay square bales to use with his tractors.

I got it







that's so cute!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Someone asked about our house hunt but it was a few pages ago... We found out this am that a condo across the hall is going on the market for $30k less then ours. Ours does have a new kitchen, but not $30k worth! So, if we can't get enough for our condo we have to stay here









That sucks, I hope it does work out for you -like kris says, you never know what will happen.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
between puking kids.... hi! Caroline puked all weekend 3 am sat to sunday night, Hailey and Sammy both started tonight... fun!
but i was on DS and saw that the EC store had a sale and ordered a pink potty!!! lol just had to share that news lol i also ordered a gift for my friend that just had a baby.









Oh poor you! Not fun! Healing soon!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I just met Queen and Eva!! They are both even more beautiful irl than in their pictures









Aww thanks! I thought the same thing about you- and I _don't_ think you should do dreads now, I like your hair!
In a way it's sad that it was nice to meet- because I feel like the distance between us all is even greater- I realize that we probably would actually all be friends, and it's too bad we can't 'hang out' irl. Anika, I'm jealous that you have so many friends/neighbors who are 'crunchy' in Guelph- I'd love to have a friend like you close to me who I could have coffee with and let the kids play- as good as online is, it doesn't compare to flesh and blood!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 







Hope they get better soon!

Romi had a *gasp* good night last night!! She gave me 2 shots of 3 hours uninterrupted sleep. I feel alive today







:
Yesterday she was C.R.A.N.K.Y
I actually yelled really loud just to get my pent up frustration out. A big, loud, primal yell. I felt guilty and relieved after that. Then I went out to get a apple strudel and a hot chocolate at the bakery and we had a pleasant time
























: Maybe I should yell like that more, when I lose my temper I just get mean. But expressing your frustration and then moving on might be the answer. I always thought my mom was just nuts for all the screaming she did







but after four kids...now it's just habit.
A


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh I almost forgot, we went to the Biodome today and while walking there (in the snow and wind, 10 minute walk) Liam asks to be in my arms cause it's too far and too hard for him to walk... So I pick him up and tell him to hold on cause I'm moving fast go get inside and halfway there he says "pipi". I'm like, you have to go _now_? And he says no, and looks at me defeated. I put him down and he says "pipi" all sad and looks down at his feet







He peed on himself. We're in the middle of a snow tornado with no change of clothes and the boy is drenched. Pee in his boots, his double layered pants, everything... We get in and dh tries to dry his smelly pee clothes in the bathroom while Liam walks through the Biodome naked in his winter coat, barefoot in his pee-boots and wearing his sister's Fuzzibunz in the middle of 800 Japanese tourists. We looked like freaks







:

No pictures?


----------



## MaybeGracie (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the welcomes! It would be awesome if there was an Ottawa meet-up; I'd love to be a part of that.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I got it







that's so cute!















: Maybe I should yell like that more, when I lose my temper I just get mean. But expressing your frustration and then moving on might be the answer. I always thought my mom was just nuts for all the screaming she did







but after four kids...now it's just habit.
A

oh yea--of course you got it









i forgot to comment on doudats scream--i do that too...but more when kaylo is throwing fit after fit and won't/can't hear me b/c he is screaming and screaming. i don't think it's good that i do it--but maybe you are right--it just releases the frustration and you can start fresh-- usually kaylo and i both calm down and cuddle then.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey queen, I saw a show on tv and they were showing this amazingly cool boathouse on lake Muskoka. I kept on telling Nico that this is where you live!! And he was like : who the beet farmer? The one with superbaby? The one that gave you the yarn? The one you made the hat for?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
oh yea--of course you got it









i forgot to comment on doudats scream--i do that too...but more when kaylo is throwing fit after fit and won't/can't hear me b/c he is screaming and screaming. i don't think it's good that i do it--but maybe you are right--it just releases the frustration and you can start fresh-- usually kaylo and i both calm down and cuddle then.

see, I do it out of sheer panick. I know I'm about to lose it so I just YELL ARRRRGHHHHH at the top of my voice. Normally I scare Romi even more so she cries more, which is bad, but at least I don't lose control, you know?


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Hey queen, I saw a show on tv and they were showing this amazingly cool boathouse on lake Muskoka. I kept on telling Nico that this is where you live!! And he was like : who the beet farmer? The one with superbaby? The one that gave you the yarn? The one you made the hat for?









the beautiful, sweet and funny painter one







:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

hi. that's so great you got to meet up you two! I'm behind, been planning Max's birthday party. He got his first big boy bicycle yesterday!!! He's been riding it around the house to practice, it's so cute. This time four years ago I was in the birthing tub, breathing and moaning. He was born at 2:19pm, after only 5 hours. Oh, my little baby is growing up,







.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I agree, a good primal scream can quiet the beasts - stuns them into silence. Even the dogs go hide!

doudat - how is romi's chin? Cute story about Liam, he probably wasn't fazed by it, just little boy toddlerhood.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Ult- I hope your family is feeling better soon!

Aris- I hope you are able to sell quickly and find a new place that is in a good location and good price. (We are searching for houses right now too - but we don't have to deal with the selling part, it really is a headache though even just looking).

So we have been doing a combination of the sleeping/night weaning method in the article that was posted, what our pediatrician suggested and just our own intuition... basically, feeding him, putting him in his crib walking in and out of the room and singing (not picking him up though) and then when he would wake waiting longer each night before bringing him in our bed and feeding him. (We tried this keeping him in our bed first and it was a disaster - he screamed hysterically, I think he just couldn't understand why I wouldn't feed him when I was right there..so we had to move him to his own room..it's so lonely lol). Anyway...last night I put him down around 7:30pm and he did wake multiple times through the night but he would just whimper for less than a minute and go back to sleep (I just listened and didn't go in - really though it was the slightest whimper..I would never be able to do CIO) and he woke up for the day at 6:45am!!! I keep telling myself last night was a fluke lol...but I could really get used to the extra sleep!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
hi. that's so great you got to meet up you two! I'm behind, been planning Max's birthday party. He got his first big boy bicycle yesterday!!! He's been riding it around the house to practice, it's so cute. This time four years ago I was in the birthing tub, breathing and moaning. He was born at 2:19pm, after only 5 hours. Oh, my little baby is growing up,







.









it's so bittersweet! happy birthday max!!







and BIRTH day mama!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Hey queen, I saw a show on tv and they were showing this amazingly cool boathouse on lake Muskoka. I kept on telling Nico that this is where you live!! And he was like : who the beet farmer? The one with superbaby? The one that gave you the yarn? The one you made the hat for?









wow, he really listens!! that's a good man!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Ult- I hope your family is feeling better soon!

Aris- I hope you are able to sell quickly and find a new place that is in a good location and good price. (We are searching for houses right now too - but we don't have to deal with the selling part, it really is a headache though even just looking).

So we have been doing a combination of the sleeping/night weaning method in the article that was posted, what our pediatrician suggested and just our own intuition... basically, feeding him, putting him in his crib walking in and out of the room and singing (not picking him up though) and then when he would wake waiting longer each night before bringing him in our bed and feeding him. (We tried this keeping him in our bed first and it was a disaster - he screamed hysterically, I think he just couldn't understand why I wouldn't feed him when I was right there..so we had to move him to his own room..it's so lonely lol). Anyway...last night I put him down around 7:30pm and he did wake multiple times through the night but he would just whimper for less than a minute and go back to sleep (I just listened and didn't go in - really though it was the slightest whimper..I would never be able to do CIO) and he woke up for the day at 6:45am!!! I keep telling myself last night was a fluke lol...but I could really get used to the extra sleep!

congrats on all the sleep! i'm glad it's going well for you!

hanno--how's your niece!! did i miss a post? what's her name? details, details, please!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

For all of you table food feeders:

how soon do you see the solids they ate come out in the diaper? Sophia eats carrots and you can see the carrot chunks in her diaper 2 hours later. Does that seem right?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
For all of you table food feeders:

how soon do you see the solids they ate come out in the diaper? Sophia eats carrots and you can see the carrot chunks in her diaper 2 hours later. Does that seem right?

Yep. It goes straight through


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Guys! You're so quiet lately!

Lilmomma- I'm so glad that sleeping is improving. Sometimes it just _is_ that easy.

Maximom- wow! big boy,







s: he's just a wee boy still!









doudat- that's so cute about Nico- and you're right! I do live just where you described! Although, I don't live on the lake







. One day!

My post requesting sharing birth photos was deleted in birth stories, it violates the UA and I didn't even know that because I'm not trying to sell a product _here.







_ I'm sad I won't be able to share this project anymore, I think some women would be interested, even in the project's finished peices.
A


----------



## violets (Oct 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nani* 
Romea is 10 months today and will soon outgrow her 18 mo outfits








Oh, we call her Romi too!
Here are photos!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Wow! That amazing. my two year old just out grew 18 monthers Wow!

Gabriel where's 9 monthers and some 12 monthers.


----------



## violets (Oct 3, 2005)

Your babies are amazing. getting up anddown from stuff, tons of teeth, eating solids, and growing like weeds.

Gabriel's only way of getting off of something is the diving head first.,

he has no teeth and no signs of any comming soon. I love his gummy smile









Besides saltine crackers he will only eat food thats been pureed really well. oh yes and cheese curls. He hates yogurt!!!! he rasberries it out of his mouth. His pediatrician wants him eating solids by one year, but I highly doubt that's happening. He still loves breast feeding.

My son is a bit on the small side. he's about 20 pounds just an ounce or two shy. just a bit under the 30 % mark I think.

he looks like my daughter . When I look at him it's almost like looking at her as a baby. I miss having a little girl, but were done so no more little girls.









I can't believe how much I love this little guy. He can still take my breath away. I know all you guys feel the same about your little ones.

nice chatting


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
My post requesting sharing birth photos was deleted in birth stories, it violates the UA and I didn't even know that because I'm not trying to sell a product _here.







_ I'm sad I won't be able to share this project anymore, I think some women would be interested, even in the project's finished peices.
A

I don't have any birth photos, I think I do have video from right after Abby was born. Would that work? If you'd like I can see if there is a way to get it to you (I know the file is bigggggggg, so DH may be able to chop it up). We have video of her right after I pull her from the water, I think, as I was not able to verbalize to DH that she was actually being born!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
My post requesting sharing birth photos was deleted in birth stories, it violates the UA and I didn't even know that because I'm not trying to sell a product _here.







_ I'm sad I won't be able to share this project anymore, I think some women would be interested, even in the project's finished peices.
A

Oh no!!! I wish I had birth photos, but the most I have is me plugged to all those machines... So I wouldn't be a very good contender. It's so sad that I'll never experience natural childbirth. Darn pre-e









I had a play date at the pool today and I was so looking forward to it!! I bought romi the cutest bathing suit and I got myself one too. It has been years since I had been in a real pool. And what do I see when I wake up? Snow. Lots & lots of snow







: Since I don't have a car and I use a car share, I have to bring the car seat, stroller and romi to the parking which isn't far but impossible to get to when there's too much snow. So I had to cancel







:


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Well last night Johnny got up and tried to dive head first out of his crib (I had the video monitor and saw him about to go so I ran in and got him...he was pulling himself over with a blanket that was on the other side of the crib). So we decided to cosleep until my DH lowers the crib mattress. This morning when we wake up we can't find Johnny - and then he pokes his little head up from between our bed and the wall! I guess the little guy just prefers the floor!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
I don't have any birth photos, I think I do have video from right after Abby was born. Would that work? If you'd like I can see if there is a way to get it to you (I know the file is bigggggggg, so DH may be able to chop it up). We have video of her right after I pull her from the water, I think, as I was not able to verbalize to DH that she was actually being born!

If I can pause it then yes- thanks for offering! If he can chop it a bit that would be helpful, I don't have the fastest connection







Do you want my email? [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh no!!! I wish I had birth photos, but the most I have is me plugged to all those machines... So I wouldn't be a very good contender. It's so sad that I'll never experience natural childbirth. Darn pre-e









I had a play date at the pool today and I was so looking forward to it!! I bought romi the cutest bathing suit and I got myself one too. It has been years since I had been in a real pool. And what do I see when I wake up? Snow. Lots & lots of snow







: Since I don't have a car and I use a car share, I have to bring the car seat, stroller and romi to the parking which isn't far but impossible to get to when there's too much snow. So I had to cancel







:

Well, I am doing all kinds of births, I don't want to be exclusive, and although it's heavy on the 'natural' birth, all births are valid. If you want to share anyway, email me. Especially if there are any shots that have a 'view' (more than 1 person, the room, etc ) or with nice lighting (shadows). Besides- your reason for intervention is completely necessary! And besides besides, there's always a possiblity for another!









Aww, that's so sad about the swimming! That would have been so fun! Sucks about the snow. Why do we live here again?







:







:







:


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Happy 10 mos birthday Arlo!







:
A


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh no!!! I wish I had birth photos, but the most I have is me plugged to all those machines... So I wouldn't be a very good contender. It's so sad that I'll never experience natural childbirth. Darn pre-e









I had a play date at the pool today and I was so looking forward to it!! I bought romi the cutest bathing suit and I got myself one too. It has been years since I had been in a real pool. And what do I see when I wake up? Snow. Lots & lots of snow







: Since I don't have a car and I use a car share, I have to bring the car seat, stroller and romi to the parking which isn't far but impossible to get to when there's too much snow. So I had to cancel







:

oh, that's too bad! swimming is so fun. it's an ice storm here--everything is coated in ice. i'd love to get out too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
y!

My post requesting sharing birth photos was deleted in birth stories, it violates the UA and I didn't even know that because I'm not trying to sell a product _here.







_ I'm sad I won't be able to share this project anymore, I think some women would be interested, even in the project's finished peices.
A

that stinks! is it b/c it was a request? it was just for fotos though! can't you just post a link to your blog and update everyone via the blog?? do you need more pictures?? i sent you a couple by email long ago...i can send them again.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Well last night Johnny got up and tried to dive head first out of his crib (I had the video monitor and saw him about to go so I ran in and got him...he was pulling himself over with a blanket that was on the other side of the crib). So we decided to cosleep until my DH lowers the crib mattress. This morning when we wake up we can't find Johnny - and then he pokes his little head up from between our bed and the wall! I guess the little guy just prefers the floor!

yikes! that's scary!! glad you got him first. zenon took his first _and second_ tumble off the bed on the same day...a few days ago.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Well last night Johnny got up and tried to dive head first out of his crib (I had the video monitor and saw him about to go so I ran in and got him...he was pulling himself over with a blanket that was on the other side of the crib). So we decided to cosleep until my DH lowers the crib mattress. This morning when we wake up we can't find Johnny - and then he pokes his little head up from between our bed and the wall! I guess the little guy just prefers the floor!

omg thats scary!! both things! maybe make him a spot on your floor? lol


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Okay, so I think I have some time to post!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
We still haven't listed it yet - we will list in 2 weeks. I think we will list it at the same price we wanted to, but even though it is immaculate and very high end, I'm not so sure it will sell quick. I'll post our listing once it is on the MLS!

Good luck! I hope it sells quick...you never know sometimes!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
First I'll comment on last night. It was great!!!









It was great- I'm so glad we met, Anika!









I'm so glad too! You are the first person I've ever met IRL who I've gotten to know on the internet. I have to say I am surprised at how I already felt I knew you and Eva too. And you were exactly how I would have expected, tall and thin and pretty! Even your voice sounded like I would have thought. It's funny you thought I would be shy!








And I hope it's okay that I hugged you







I was excited








I agree with you about the distance seeming greater now. I was thinking how it does seem like we all "know" each other, but it would be so great to hang out and talk about other aspects of our lives, not just the parenting part, yk? Anyway, I do hope we can meet again!

The movie was great too- not as shocking or as revealing as I expected, but that's likely because it's not news to us! I think it's a powerful tool to educate people though, and great because it's in such an accessible medium. My brother and sil came- and they really thought it was great, my sis came too and 'can't wait to have a homebirth' (she's 17)









I agree with this too. While it was definitely preaching to the choir at that venue, it is very "mainstream" friendly I think. My friend who was with me was very surprised with the way things are in a hospital and really walked away having learned something beneficial. That's great your sister wants a hb!
A


Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
see, I do it out of sheer panick. I know I'm about to lose it so I just YELL ARRRRGHHHHH at the top of my voice. Normally I scare Romi even more so she cries more, which is bad, but at least I don't lose control, you know?

I need to do that...like Amanda said, when I'm frustrated I tend to get mean









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh no!!! I wish I had birth photos, but the most I have is me plugged to all those machines... So I wouldn't be a very good contender. It's so sad that I'll never experience natural childbirth. Darn pre-e









I had a play date at the pool today and I was so looking forward to it!! I bought romi the cutest bathing suit and I got myself one too. It has been years since I had been in a real pool. And what do I see when I wake up? Snow. Lots & lots of snow







: Since I don't have a car and I use a car share, I have to bring the car seat, stroller and romi to the parking which isn't far but impossible to get to when there's too much snow. So I had to cancel







:

I actually braved all the snow today to go to a playgroup...what a mistake! It was terrible walking, Finn was in a crazy mood by the time we got there and on the way home our sled broke







: so I was wearing Arlo and Finn wanted to be carried







: Both kids are sleeping like logs now though







and when I got home there was a package with an adorable diaper for Arlo and a yummy treat for Finn from Liam







. Thanks Doudat!! Hot chocolate is Finn's favourite!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Well last night Johnny got up and tried to dive head first out of his crib (I had the video monitor and saw him about to go so I ran in and got him...he was pulling himself over with a blanket that was on the other side of the crib). So we decided to cosleep until my DH lowers the crib mattress. This morning when we wake up we can't find Johnny - and then he pokes his little head up from between our bed and the wall! I guess the little guy just prefers the floor!

Yikes! That is the reason we could never really put Finn in the crib after about 8mo. He was such a monkey he could climb out of anything. Arlo, not so much!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Happy 10 mos birthday Arlo!







:
A

Thank you!! Can you believe it has been 10 months? Aaah, I have to go back to work in a couple of weeks and soon we'll all be throwing birthday parties. It makes me sad that I will never (well, probably never) have another little baby again









A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

I sent you an email Queen, with a picture...


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
If I can pause it then yes- thanks for offering! If he can chop it a bit that would be helpful, I don't have the fastest connection







Do you want my email? [email protected]


DH said that he can't make it small enough to send via email, but he can put it on youtube and make it private. Then I can send you the password. Can you view youtube videos?


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok, I cannot see Business of Being Born, I just cried at the trailer!

Finn's mama, it's funny, I feel like I know what everyone sounds like, too. That's so cool you and Queen got to meet.

I've just been a lurker lately, but thinking of you all too often!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Ok, I cannot see Business of Being Born, I just cried at the trailer!

Finn's mama, it's funny, I feel like I know what everyone sounds like, too. That's so cool you and Queen got to meet.

I've just been a lurker lately, but thinking of you all too often!









go see it! it's great! :cry
Everyone's been quiet! I'm the only chatty one!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
DH said that he can't make it small enough to send via email, but he can put it on youtube and make it private. Then I can send you the password. Can you view youtube videos?

yes, I think so! great, just let me know.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I sent you an email Queen, with a picture...









Thanks








And yes, of course it was ok you gave me a hug! I really appreciated it, actually- it was so...nice, like we were old friends! Maybe you didn't see it when I posted earlier, but I said ' It's so funny that I was the way you thought I would be- not that you weren't, but again, it made me realize that I knew a lot _about_ you(and everyone on here) but I don't _know_ you, like, your mannerisms, they way you talk, etc. And those are the things I'm especially interested in, maybe as a painter. Personality does come through in type, but not as strongly I guess. Sometimes we can interpret things wrongly, and I was worried we'd be dissapointed and think, well, that was weird, or 'I didn't think she'd be like that', but I was really happy going home becuase I felt like I'd met a friend! I'm glad you weren't shy- I felt comfortable with you and also, I guess it makes all of us chatting on here even more valid- like, hey everyone! I met Finn'smama in real life and she's real!







: But ya- I hope we can meet up again too- at the very least Hillside!
Sorry for blabbing on and on, but like I said I've never met anyone 'from online' (







) before so it was a unique experience! And I really think we should try to make an Ottawa meeting sometime- let's aim for this year!!
Oh, but I guess other people do it all the time, so some are







rolling their eyes at me right now!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh- I forgot to add. With Evangeline's newfound mobility she has also become more clingy. She doesn't want me to set her down. So finally today I put her in the mei tai- which we haven't used as much this winter- and she was happy! As long as I was moving. And bouncing.







But really, she hung out in it for awhile while I did the dishes, laundry, sweeping and organizing while the housecleaner was here. I put on a beaded necklace and thought, well, I'll have to use this more now!

When my sis was here she had a wrap and I tried it on and loved how comfortable it was-any suggestions on a nice easy beginner wrap?
How much does everyone else wear their babies at this stage? I was thinking about spring when I had her in today. So much easier!

Now I'm tired from talking to myself and I have a nice clean house, so off I go to bed.







: for a good night! She sleeps for 5 or 5 hours for a couple nights, then goes back to waking, then back to longer again. I'm still







though!
A


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm loving the pics of everyone and I'm really excited to meet up next month









We've been planning Ion's dedication at church for his birthday and a little party after. Over the past few weeks my tiny boy has become.....a toddler! He almost never crawls and the only time he's not rough is when he just wakes up. He's having full blown tantrums for the slightest thing and developing a different, more muscular body type from all the walking.

More about my niece- she cries like a dinosaur and started rolling at 2 days just like Ion. She is healthy and strong and super sweet. She has a name now, Kaia Hanako. It means Earth and Flower Child







My brother in law said it's funny because it makes them sound like hippies and I gently reminded him that they are long haired, homebirthing vegans.

Here's us


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I actually yelled really loud just to get my pent up frustration out. A big, loud, primal yell. I felt guilty and relieved after that. Then I went out to get a apple strudel and a hot chocolate at the bakery and we had a pleasant time









That's a good idea-- especially the strudel and hot chocolate. I'm so sad that Seamus has the wheat & dairy allergies. It's been 10 months, and I'm still in denial about it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
My post requesting sharing birth photos was deleted in birth stories, it violates the UA and I didn't even know that because I'm not trying to sell a product _here.







_ I'm sad I won't be able to share this project anymore, I think some women would be interested, even in the project's finished peices.
A

I have a bunch of birth photos, and I'd be happy to share. What is the project? Can I read about it on your blog?


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I'm loving the pics of everyone and I'm really excited to meet up next month









We've been planning Ion's dedication at church for his birthday and a little party after. Over the past few weeks my tiny boy has become.....a toddler! He almost never crawls and the only time he's not rough is when he just wakes up. He's having full blown tantrums for the slightest thing and developing a different, more muscular body type from all the walking.

More about my niece- she cries like a dinosaur and started rolling at 2 days just like Ion. She is healthy and strong and super sweet. She has a name now, Kaia Hanako. It means Earth and Flower Child







My brother in law said it's funny because it makes them sound like hippies and I gently reminded him that they are long haired, homebirthing vegans.

Here's us









:







:








How do you pronounce her name? (Kie-ah?) That's beautiful!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I'm loving the pics of everyone and I'm really excited to meet up next month










Here's us

Yay! And beautiful family!!!!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

OK, I will have to pull that picture up when I get home. My work blocks things like that.

I'm excited to get home tonight. DH and I are going out for dinner to celebrate my birthday! Work gave me a couple of gag gifts and a hilarious card. (And ice cream cake for lunch!)


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So has this site been slow, timing out, etc for anyone else? Every time I go to post it times out on me, which means I haven't been visiting as much.

Anyways, night weaning is not happening at the moment. I don't really care though, what I really care about is getting Desmond to go to bed before 1:30am! Apparently it is his "new" bedtime. Whenever I try to nurse him down, he pops right back up when he's done eating and wants to play, sigh. I can't go downstairs with him either or he whines at me and is extremely clingy. However if DH is there with him, he will curl up on DH's lap after about 15 minutes and go to sleep. So our new bedtime routine is I nurse him and DH takes him downstairs where he falls asleep, DH lets him sleep for 30 to 45 minutes before bringing him upstairs where he stirs, nurses again and then sleep till he wants to eat again. It is so much "fun"







. We're hoping to start this routine a bit earlier then midnight tonight though, so that maybe he'll be out by 11:30 or so and DH can actually get a decent amount of sleep for work.

In other news, he's walking. We got him on video yesterday walking. He only does 3 to 5 steps before deciding it is fast to crawl, or tripping over his own feet, but he's got it down now, he just need to practice a bit more and he'll be walking full time, eek!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I'm loving the pics of everyone and I'm really excited to meet up next month









We've been planning Ion's dedication at church for his birthday and a little party after. Over the past few weeks my tiny boy has become.....a toddler! He almost never crawls and the only time he's not rough is when he just wakes up. He's having full blown tantrums for the slightest thing and developing a different, more muscular body type from all the walking.

More about my niece- she cries like a dinosaur and started rolling at 2 days just like Ion. She is healthy and strong and super sweet. She has a name now, Kaia Hanako. It means Earth and Flower Child







My brother in law said it's funny because it makes them sound like hippies and I gently reminded him that they are long haired, homebirthing vegans.

Here's us

lovely family and lovely name!









tabrizia--i can't believe desmond is walking too...so many walking babies!

i'm working on a gift for kaylo...i'm making envelopes out of felt with little felt labels and stamps that can velcro on and off. it's going alright so far...but i don't have much time to do it in the next week so i have to work on it now.








:happy valentine's day!







:







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
OK, I will have to pull that picture up when I get home. My work blocks things like that.

I'm excited to get home tonight. DH and I are going out for dinner to celebrate my birthday! Work gave me a couple of gag gifts and a hilarious card. (And ice cream cake for lunch!)























:HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Hanno: what a sweet picture!!

Finnsmama: glad you got the diaper!! Does it fit well?

Queen: I don't really have any interesting pictures of the actual birth... I wish I did! I only have a picture of me smiling for the camera and pictures of me with romi right after.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
lovely family and lovely name!









tabrizia--i can't believe desmond is walking too...so many walking babies!

i'm working on a gift for kaylo...i'm making envelopes out of felt with little felt labels and stamps that can velcro on and off. it's going alright so far...but i don't have much time to do it in the next week so i have to work on it now.








:happy valentine's day!







:







:

Walking babies are insane!! Romi isn't walking yet. Just took a couple of steps a few times. She much prefers to crawl!!

That gift you're making Kaylo sounds fun! Take pictures
















Happy Valentine's day to everyone!!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Happy Birthday mclisa!!!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

hey, no one is pregnant yet??


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
hey, no one is pregnant yet??

Not me! I'm waiting a few more months still, hopefully. The whole India thing makes it advisable to wait a couple more months







.

I finally got up the video of Desmond climbing (for some reason the first few seconds are pixelated): 




Last night we got a video of him walking too, it is 4 and a half minutes long, but here it is as well: 




You can also view them straight from my blog as well as see some of his recent pictures at http://www.mathfreak.net

It took awhile to get DH to upload them for me, which is why it was so long on the climbing video.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

*














HAPPY BIRTHDAY MCLISA!







:














*


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Happy 10 month birthday Eva!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

*




























:







:Happy Valentine's Day Everyone!




























:







:*


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I'm loving the pics of everyone and I'm really excited to meet up next month










Here's us

Beautiful family! And what a lovely name. Seeing that tiny baby makes me want another one...she is so sweet!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So has this site been slow, timing out, etc for anyone else? Every time I go to post it times out on me, which means I haven't been visiting as much.

Anyways, night weaning is not happening at the moment. I don't really care though, what I really care about is getting Desmond to go to bed before 1:30am! Apparently it is his "new" bedtime. Whenever I try to nurse him down, he pops right back up when he's done eating and wants to play, sigh. I can't go downstairs with him either or he whines at me and is extremely clingy. However if DH is there with him, he will curl up on DH's lap after about 15 minutes and go to sleep. So our new bedtime routine is I nurse him and DH takes him downstairs where he falls asleep, DH lets him sleep for 30 to 45 minutes before bringing him upstairs where he stirs, nurses again and then sleep till he wants to eat again. It is so much "fun"







. We're hoping to start this routine a bit earlier then midnight tonight though, so that maybe he'll be out by 11:30 or so and DH can actually get a decent amount of sleep for work.

In other news, he's walking. We got him on video yesterday walking. He only does 3 to 5 steps before deciding it is fast to crawl, or tripping over his own feet, but he's got it down now, he just need to practice a bit more and he'll be walking full time, eek!

I hope nighttime gets better for you soon tabrizia. Maybe with all the walking he'll start wearing himself out!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Hanno: what a sweet picture!!

Finnsmama: glad you got the diaper!! Does it fit well?

Queen: I don't really have any interesting pictures of the actual birth... I wish I did! I only have a picture of me smiling for the camera and pictures of me with romi right after.

The diaper fits like a dream. I like it even better than my Luxes. It's really absorbant which is great 'cause Arlo is a super soaker. And tell Liam, Finn says thanks for the chocolate!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
hey, no one is pregnant yet??









:

I think I have to have sex for that to happen


















A


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
hey, no one is pregnant yet??

no sex=no chance







plus--i'd like to wait a while...although a couple friends of mine are having babies next year and i know i'll want one then!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Not me! I'm waiting a few more months still, hopefully. The whole India thing makes it advisable to wait a couple more months







.

I finally got up the video of Desmond climbing (for some reason the first few seconds are pixelated): 




Last night we got a video of him walking too, it is 4 and a half minutes long, but here it is as well: 




You can also view them straight from my blog as well as see some of his recent pictures at http://www.mathfreak.net

It took awhile to get DH to upload them for me, which is why it was so long on the climbing video.

desmond is a cutie!

Happy Birthday mclisa!!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
The diaper fits like a dream. I like it even better than my Luxes. It's really absorbant which is great 'cause Arlo is a super soaker. And tell Liam, Finn says thanks for the chocolate!








:

I think I have to have sex for that to happen


















A

Hurray for good diapers! Although it sucks cause they're hard to get.
I'll tell Liam







He sent some to Kaylo too. But not to Axel cause I had to keep her diaper cover as "letter" weight







Sorry Axel!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
no sex=no chance







plus--i'd like to wait a while...although a couple friends of mine are having babies next year and i know i'll want one then!


You both lie and are having lots of sex!!! Well lots as compared to me.
We keep on telling each other we should, but I'm just.too.tired. I'm sure Queen is having sex as I type. See how she's stereotyped herself? :nana: (I just used that icon cause of the tongue sticking out, hihi)
Since I'm out of the babymaking business, I'm just gonna sit back and see who will leave our april 2007 ddc for another...

Tabrizia: MDC has been really hard for me to log in as well. Desmond is so sweet walking, like it's totally accidental! He looks like he has no joints (or like his bones turned to jelly), his little body is moving so weirdly to get him to walk! I love seeing first steps








Hope you have a good night tonight


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Tabrizia: MDC has been really hard for me to log in as well. Desmond is so sweet walking, like it's totally accidental! He looks like he has no joints (or like his bones turned to jelly), his little body is moving so weirdly to get him to walk! I love seeing first steps








Hope you have a good night tonight










I love his first little steps too, you can see he knows what to do, he just isn't sure the process really works. And then bump down on the butt and crawling.

It doesn't look like tonight will be any better then last night. I had great hopes when he fell asleep at 10, unfortunately he woke up at 11 and is still awake now at midnight, hopefully he'll pass out soon.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
You both lie and are having lots of sex!!!

Ha! you can believe what you'd like.









I'm sure Queen is having sex as I type. See how she's stereotyped herself? :nana:
you're right! she's probably having some sex again right now! nice smiley

i feel like crap this morning--i hope i'm not getting sick.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i just have to say that i'm still on the computer b/c BOTH boys are still asleep!







:

zenon hasn't slept past 6:30 in weeks!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Hurray Kris!!
Romi wakes up at 6am every morning. She wakes 1 minute before the alarm rings (for Nico's work).

I hope you're not getting sick. I feel something coming on so I'm gonna boost myself with echinacea and probiotics and hope for the best. Romi is so crusty this morning, she looks terrible. I can't wait for cold season to be over.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm hardly ever finding time to take pictures. And when I do pull out the camera, Ronan thinks it's time to lick the lens.

I managed to get a picture of Ronan smiling. Somewhat out of focus, but that's okay. It's sweet.

It looks like we have a few Feb birthdays. Mine was Tuesday. I baked a lemon almond torta and ate half of it myself. Another MDC mom helped me out with a wedge, but I think she needs to come back and eat some more. Maybe I can lure her with brownies and then pull the ol' bait&switch.

Ronan's still not really crawling, but he's talking and opening "childproof" caps, so I suppose he's meeting some milestones. Right now he's napping, thank goodness. He was up for an hour or so last night. Just laughing and smacking us. Silly developing brain.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

First of all : HAPPY BIRTHDAY MCLISA! sorry it's belated! How was your day??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
hey, no one is pregnant yet??

I was wondering the same thing- although, probably anyone who is pregnant is posting somewhere else! I was going to add that I'm so glad I'm charting- even though I'm bleeding every 38 days or so (with 2-3 weeks of pms) I'm not actually ovulating, which is so nice to know. (however, I feel really ripped off) So no chance for me either!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
You both lie and are having lots of sex!!! Well lots as compared to me.
We keep on telling each other we should, but I'm just.too.tired.









I can just imagine that conversation!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i feel like crap this morning--i hope i'm not getting sick.

How are you doing? I second what doudat said- I start taking Emergen-c and tons of vit c.

...basking in the afterglow of a valentines day snuggle...








A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
I'm hardly ever finding time to take pictures. And when I do pull out the camera, Ronan thinks it's time to lick the lens.

I managed to get a picture of Ronan smiling. Somewhat out of focus, but that's okay. It's sweet.

It looks like we have a few Feb birthdays. Mine was Tuesday. I baked a lemon almond torta and ate half of it myself. Another MDC mom helped me out with a wedge, but I think she needs to come back and eat some more. Maybe I can lure her with brownies and then pull the ol' bait&switch.

Ronan's still not really crawling, but he's talking and opening "childproof" caps, so I suppose he's meeting some milestones. Right now he's napping, thank goodness. He was up for an hour or so last night. Just laughing and smacking us. Silly developing brain.

Happy belated Birthday! That's so cute of Ronan, I can just imagine your amusement all night!

And Tabrizia- I didn't get to see the vids yet, but the pics are soo cute!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Yep so he went to bed at 2am again, sigh. We are going to work on getting him up earlier so maybe he'll go to bed earlier. At the moment if he falls asleep before 10:30pm it is a nap and he's up in 30 to 45 minutes. Which isn't nice since he is then up for another 3 hours. Of course even if he doesn't "nap" he seems to be up till then blegh. DH is home through Tuesday so hopefully we can get Desmond's sleep a bit more regulated, we're going to try to get him up at 9:30 or so and put him down for the night around 10:30 hopefully it works.

It may mean he goes back to two naps for awhile, but that's fine too if he goes to bed earlier, since it is really affecting DH since he is the one that has to put Desmond to bed right now and he has to be up at 6:30 for work, so 4 hours of sleep just isn't cutting it for him.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

tabrizia- I really hope you find something that works out- sometimes it seems like it's never going to end!







s, I'm sure you'll work it out soon- and when they do start to sleep a bit longer it's so wonderful. You'll never take sleep granted again!

I just had to pop in and share some financial news- fellow canadians, you'll understand. I know it's not so couth to share about money- but I"m just so relieved. Dh and I have been really, really broke for awhile now and it seemed like money wasn't coming in- and when it did it was all gone again from bills. But I just talked to the gov't to update Evangeline on our account and I'll have approx 2700 being deposited on the 20th and an additional 1000 mailed at the same time. Hallelujiah! That's all backdated $$ since Eva wasn't on the record for so long. Then I'll be up to date for the monthly deposits, which is _considerably_ more than we were recieving for just Axel, thank heavens. It was getting frusterating, becuase I couldn't afford my sitter to paint, but I couldn't afford not to paint to work on my show and commissions. Thank heavens there is an end in site!
A


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
tabrizia- I really hope you find something that works out- sometimes it seems like it's never going to end!








s, I'm sure you'll work it out soon- and when they do start to sleep a bit longer it's so wonderful. You'll never take sleep granted again!

I just had to pop in and share some financial news- fellow canadians, you'll understand. I know it's not so couth to share about money- but I"m just so relieved. Dh and I have been really, really broke for awhile now and it seemed like money wasn't coming in- and when it did it was all gone again from bills. But I just talked to the gov't to update Evangeline on our account and I'll have approx 2700 being deposited on the 20th and an additional 1000 mailed at the same time. Hallelujiah! That's all backdated $$ since Eva wasn't on the record for so long. Then I'll be up to date for the monthly deposits, which is _considerably_ more than we were recieving for just Axel, thank heavens. It was getting frusterating, becuase I couldn't afford my sitter to paint, but I couldn't afford not to paint to work on my show and commissions. Thank heavens there is an end in site!
A

Do Canadians get "paid" for having babes???? Hooray for cash money, send some money







: our way!







I think times are tight everywhere.









Here's some painting







: for you.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
It looks like we have a few Feb birthdays. Mine was Tuesday.

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!!

I'm meeting up with fellow April Moms on Sunday - it is our Bradley class reunion. If you remember Holiztic from our DDC, she will be there with Quinn! I'm excited!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!!

I'm meeting up with fellow April Moms on Sunday - it is our Bradley class reunion. If you remember Holiztic from our DDC, she will be there with Quinn! I'm excited!

can heather and i sneak in and crash the party?? lol


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
can heather and i sneak in and crash the party?? lol

That would be funny... a MDC takeover! If only we had been able to buy that house I'd have you ALL over in a second! As it is, we are now looking in northern Balt co and Harford co and still finding *crap* for what we want to spend. Well, not crap, but houses in not so great areas or one right next to 95, or similar. We just want a nice fixer upper! Arggg.. Sorry, ran here!


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

*grins* MDC takeover. I like that. If we still lived in the DC area, I'd be totally up for it.

And thanks.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Hurray Kris!!
Romi wakes up at 6am every morning. She wakes 1 minute before the alarm rings (for Nico's work).

I hope you're not getting sick. I feel something coming on so I'm gonna boost myself with echinacea and probiotics and hope for the best. Romi is so crusty this morning, she looks terrible. I can't wait for cold season to be over.

thanks...i'm taking echinacea and emergen-C (thanks queen!) i feel better but now at work tonight there were two sick people working with me...grrr. one girl thinks she has mono!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
I'm hardly ever finding time to take pictures. And when I do pull out the camera, Ronan thinks it's time to lick the lens.

I managed to get a picture of Ronan smiling. Somewhat out of focus, but that's okay. It's sweet.

It looks like we have a few Feb birthdays. Mine was Tuesday. I baked a lemon almond torta and ate half of it myself. Another MDC mom helped me out with a wedge, but I think she needs to come back and eat some more. Maybe I can lure her with brownies and then pull the ol' bait&switch.

Ronan's still not really crawling, but he's talking and opening "childproof" caps, so I suppose he's meeting some milestones. Right now he's napping, thank goodness. He was up for an hour or so last night. Just laughing and smacking us. Silly developing brain.

happy belated birthday!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Yep so he went to bed at 2am again, sigh. We are going to work on getting him up earlier so maybe he'll go to bed earlier. At the moment if he falls asleep before 10:30pm it is a nap and he's up in 30 to 45 minutes. Which isn't nice since he is then up for another 3 hours. Of course even if he doesn't "nap" he seems to be up till then blegh. DH is home through Tuesday so hopefully we can get Desmond's sleep a bit more regulated, we're going to try to get him up at 9:30 or so and put him down for the night around 10:30 hopefully it works.

It may mean he goes back to two naps for awhile, but that's fine too if he goes to bed earlier, since it is really affecting DH since he is the one that has to put Desmond to bed right now and he has to be up at 6:30 for work, so 4 hours of sleep just isn't cutting it for him.

oh man! i hope that he switches out of this soon!!! good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 

I just had to pop in and share some financial news- fellow canadians, you'll understand. I know it's not so couth to share about money- but I"m just so relieved. Dh and I have been really, really broke for awhile now and it seemed like money wasn't coming in- and when it did it was all gone again from bills. But I just talked to the gov't to update Evangeline on our account and I'll have approx 2700 being deposited on the 20th and an additional 1000 mailed at the same time. Hallelujiah! That's all backdated $$ since Eva wasn't on the record for so long. Then I'll be up to date for the monthly deposits, which is _considerably_ more than we were recieving for just Axel, thank heavens. It was getting frusterating, becuase I couldn't afford my sitter to paint, but I couldn't afford not to paint to work on my show and commissions. Thank heavens there is an end in site!
A

wow! that's great! i hate financial stresses....


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 

I'm meeting up with fellow April Moms on Sunday - it is our Bradley class reunion. If you remember Holiztic from our DDC, she will be there with Quinn! I'm excited!

That's so cool! why doesn't she come around anymore?? Remember how big out ddc used to be???

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
thanks...i'm taking echinacea and emergen-C (thanks queen!) i feel better but now at work tonight there were two sick people working with me...grrr. one girl thinks she has mono!
















: That's terrible! Oh, I hope you can fight it off! No mono!
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Do Canadians get "paid" for having babes???? Hooray for cash money, send some money







: our way!







I think times are tight everywhere.









Here's some painting







: for you.

















Thanks! Well, we get funds to offset the cost of raising/caring for children. I think part of it depends on your income, and being a 'working family' and also a 'universal childcare benefit'. Because dh is self-employed, it's to our benefit.

Hey Kris- I forgot to tell you that I got notice of my goodmama wishbox shipping on Wednesday!!







oli: Only 2 weeks now for good old Canada Post!


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Do Canadians get "paid" for having babes???? Hooray for cash money, send some money







: our way!







I think times are tight everywhere.









I am anxiously awaiting the "stimulus package." For us it's supposed to be something like $1600... that'll be nice.
I totally feel the same way about finances -- it seems like every $ DH makes just turns around and heads right back out the door for bills. Maybe I'll get a real "beauty shop" haircut with the extra money... DH doesn't like to cut my hair








Queen, I'm glad you're relieved. I hope we can all join in.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
thanks...i'm taking echinacea and emergen-C (thanks queen!) i feel better but now at work tonight there were two sick people working with me...grrr. one girl thinks she has mono!

Ooooh, you better hope it's not mono going around, mono SUCKS! (Tell your coworker: if you're wondering check for swollen glands and/or swollen spleen (does your tummy look/feel fatter? on the left side?))
I failed two classes in high school because of mono







Both first hour classes. It literally took me about two hours to wake up and get moving, it's awful feeling.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I just finished frosting Max's cake and cookies for his party tomorrow. Now to wrap his gifts, whew, I'm beat!

Happy Feb. Birthdays!!

Kris hope you're feeling better, here's some







:. I'm into







: today,







.

tabrizia, Desmond is fast!

Ok, Queen, you and dh must be going gangbusters now that Eva's in her own room, lucky you! Limited contact here, too. I find myself daydreaming sometimes, of the "good old days" when me and dh were courting





















.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

He slept! Well he went to bed at 11pm! Yay! Now if we can keep this up when DH actually has to go to work in the morning. He actually had a 4 hour stretch of sleeping in there too, it was so nice. I am just glad he went down at 11. So we've stopped the night weaning idea for the moment until he is consistent at going to bed at 11 again first.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow, that's wonderful Tabrizia!!

We had a wine & cheese at some friend's last night and we brought Romi who normally goes to sleep at 7h30pm... Nico's mom came here to stay with liam so we took her car. Romi slept 15minutes in the car and was such a sweetie the rest of the evening! She's so serious around strangers though, she just stares and refuses to approach anyone!! At the end of the evening she was crawling around and making "friends", everyone seemed enamored with her









We left at 9h30 cause she was getting cranky, so while not a super long night, it was a nice one.

Liam has taken to pooping only in his little Bjorn potty (which is ridiculously small for a 3 yr old toddler!!) and will only do so if he brings it in the living room and watch tv while he "concentrates". He's watching "How not to Decorate" as I type


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
I just finished frosting Max's cake and cookies for his party tomorrow. Now to wrap his gifts, whew, I'm beat!

Ok, Queen, you and dh must be going gangbusters now that Eva's in her own room, lucky you! Limited contact here, too. I find myself daydreaming sometimes, of the "good old days" when me and dh were courting





















.









: not quite!







sometimes I think of those days too!











tabrizia said:


> He slept![\quote]
> Yay!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Ok guys- be honest, am I scaring everyone away!? It seems every second post is ME!







Where IS everyone!?

I took Axel swimming today with 2 other boys close to his age, and their aunt and grandpa. It was fun- I love to swim with him.
Hm... there was something else I was going to say. Now what was it??


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Ok guys- be honest, am I scaring everyone away!? It seems every second post is ME!







Where IS everyone!?

I took Axel swimming today with 2 other boys close to his age, and their aunt and grandpa. It was fun- I love to swim with him.
Hm... there was something else I was going to say. Now what was it??









I'm here totally lurking and wanted to catch up but not feeling very chatty.
We did have a very fun time at the grocery store of all places tonight because we let Ion walk (and run) around on his own for the first time and he was so excited to be a big boy. He's been waiting so long for his body to be able to move the way he wants it to so he just goes around all happy and smug. Everyone looks though because he's so small it look strange to see him run, especially in his little bear suit.
It kinda makes me sad and miss my cuddly boy. Kaia makes me so want a newborn







Today I was restocking the woodpile and realized that last time we did it Ion just tried to eat the bark. This time he carried little sticks and 'helped' me sweep up after with a small broom. Of course, he made more of a mess than anything but he was mostly sweeping, just not in a pile.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Ok guys- be honest, am I scaring everyone away!? It seems every second post is ME!







Where IS everyone!?

I took Axel swimming today with 2 other boys close to his age, and their aunt and grandpa. It was fun- I love to swim with him.
Hm... there was something else I was going to say. Now what was it??









yes... you do scare us.








just kiddin.








i was gone all day and i'm beat right now--so i'm headed to bed soon. we went to an organic farming conference today which i enjoy but dh says he wants to go but then just sits there...doesn't want to go to any workshops or walk around.







i went to an interesting one on the history of pesticide use (very alarming) and garlic for medicine. i







: garlic. i do so much that i think i'm going to name a child after it.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i







: garlic. i do so much that i think i'm going to name a child after it.

Allium Sativum has a nice ring to it









We go through about 6 bulbs a week around here.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I'm here totally lurking and wanted to catch up but not feeling very chatty.
We did have a very fun time at the grocery store of all places tonight because we let Ion walk (and run) around on his own for the first time and he was so excited to be a big boy. He's been waiting so long for his body to be able to move the way he wants it to so he just goes around all happy and smug. Everyone looks though because he's so small it look strange to see him run, especially in his little bear suit.
It kinda makes me sad and miss my cuddly boy. Kaia makes me so want a newborn







Today I was restocking the woodpile and realized that last time we did it Ion just tried to eat the bark. This time he carried little sticks and 'helped' me sweep up after with a small broom. Of course, he made more of a mess than anything but he was mostly sweeping, just not in a pile.

i can't believe that! he sounds like such a big big boy!! but i bet it's adorable b/c he still looks like a baby--but one that is running all over!







oooo, maybe you'll be the next pg one!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I bet it was nice-especially since Romi was so accomodating. I wish we'd do more 'grown up' things, but dh isn't very grown up anyway








That's tooo cute about Liam. So funny, I could just imagine a little boy doing that! Axel says tonight, while going poop in our small, off-kitchen bathroom, 'it's stints like poop in here'. I said, 'because you're pooping?' "no. like someone else's. maybe bear's'. (our cat, who's litterbox is upstairs)







ok! It's such a funny stage- so liberating and funny and gross because it's _poop and pee._

he's so funny!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Wow, that's wonderful Tabrizia!!

We had a wine & cheese at some friend's last night and we brought Romi who normally goes to sleep at 7h30pm... Nico's mom came here to stay with liam so we took her car. Romi slept 15minutes in the car and was such a sweetie the rest of the evening! She's so serious around strangers though, she just stares and refuses to approach anyone!! At the end of the evening she was crawling around and making "friends", everyone seemed enamored with her









We left at 9h30 cause she was getting cranky, so while not a super long night, it was a nice one.

Liam has taken to pooping only in his little Bjorn potty (which is ridiculously small for a 3 yr old toddler!!) and will only do so if he brings it in the living room and watch tv while he "concentrates". He's watching "How not to Decorate" as I type

















that seems so male to me... i don't know why--it's not like we have a tv for dh to watch while pooping. but it does.








sounds like a fun time out!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
He slept! Well he went to bed at 11pm! Yay! Now if we can keep this up when DH actually has to go to work in the morning. He actually had a 4 hour stretch of sleeping in there too, it was so nice. I am just glad he went down at 11. So we've stopped the night weaning idea for the moment until he is consistent at going to bed at 11 again first.

that's wonderful! hope you have more nights like that!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
I just finished frosting Max's cake and cookies for his party tomorrow. Now to wrap his gifts, whew, I'm beat!

Happy Feb. Birthdays!!

Kris hope you're feeling better, here's some







:. I'm into







: today,







.

tabrizia, Desmond is fast!

Ok, Queen, you and dh must be going gangbusters now that Eva's in her own room, lucky you! Limited contact here, too. I find myself daydreaming sometimes, of the "good old days" when me and dh were courting





















.

thanks!! i'm making kaylo's cake tomorrow. he's having a small, "Michael Schumacher-F1-Racecar" birthday on monday b/c my parents and sister are coming for a couple of days... they get here tomorrow







what kind of cake did you make max??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rivkajean* 
I am anxiously awaiting the "stimulus package." For us it's supposed to be something like $1600... that'll be nice.
I totally feel the same way about finances -- it seems like every $ DH makes just turns around and heads right back out the door for bills. Maybe I'll get a real "beauty shop" haircut with the extra money... DH doesn't like to cut my hair








Queen, I'm glad you're relieved. I hope we can all join in.

Ooooh, you better hope it's not mono going around, mono SUCKS! (Tell your coworker: if you're wondering check for swollen glands and/or swollen spleen (does your tummy look/feel fatter? on the left side?))
I failed two classes in high school because of mono







Both first hour classes. It literally took me about two hours to wake up and get moving, it's awful feeling.

that sounds bad! i hope noone else gets mono here... hmmm, i bet we'll be getting some money too... that would be nice!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 







Thanks! Well, we get funds to offset the cost of raising/caring for children. I think part of it depends on your income, and being a 'working family' and also a 'universal childcare benefit'. Because dh is self-employed, it's to our benefit.

Hey Kris- I forgot to tell you that I got notice of my goodmama wishbox shipping on Wednesday!!







oli: Only 2 weeks now for good old Canada Post!









exciting!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Allium Sativum has a nice ring to it









We go through about 6 bulbs a week around here.









yea! well, we were going to name a girl Effie...(well, we hadn't decided but kaylo had!







) kaylo just said to me today "I'm still waiting for Effie" so i'm thinking Effie Allium.







i like it!

the workshop i went to was great! i'll tell you some of the medicinal stuff i learned as soon as i am at the computer with my notes.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

kaylo wants to snuggle and zenon wants to nurse, so i'm off to bed.

night!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

!!!!!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh my goodness! Is that Ion and Kaia!? Beautiful!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
yes... you do scare us.

*I knew it!







:*








just kiddin.







i was gone all day and i'm beat right now--so i'm headed to bed soon. we went to an organic farming conference today which i enjoy but dh says he wants to go but then just sits there...doesn't want to go to any workshops or walk around.







i went to an interesting one on the history of pesticide use (very alarming) and garlic for medicine. i







: garlic. i do so much that i think i'm going to name a child after it.









Dh always said he wanted to name our kids after cheeses. And that sounds like me dh sometimes- he's a total party pooper.(there should be a smilie for that)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I'm here totally lurking and wanted to catch up but not feeling very chatty.
We did have a very fun time at the grocery store of all places tonight because we let Ion walk (and run) around on his own for the first time and he was so excited to be a big boy. He's been waiting so long for his body to be able to move the way he wants it to so he just goes around all happy and smug. Everyone looks though because he's so small it look strange to see him run, especially in his little bear suit.
It kinda makes me sad and miss my cuddly boy. Kaia makes me so want a newborn







Today I was restocking the woodpile and realized that last time we did it Ion just tried to eat the bark. This time he carried little sticks and 'helped' me sweep up after with a small broom. Of course, he made more of a mess than anything but he was mostly sweeping, just not in a pile.

I hope you know your boy sounds seriously advanced. I wouldn't _dream_ of Evangeline acting like that-'helping' and such! Heck- we don't even let Axel run around the grocery store!! I know what this means- time for another baby!







:







:
A


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
oooo, maybe you'll be the next pg one!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Oh my goodness! Is that Ion and Kaia!? Beautiful!

I hope you know your boy sounds seriously advanced. I wouldn't _dream_ of Evangeline acting like that-'helping' and such! Heck- we don't even let Axel run around the grocery store!! I know what this means- time for another baby!







:







:
A


I would need sex and AF








for that to happen!

It seems that there is at least nothing wrong with him so we've decided to not get all the bloodwork that the doctor and nurse practitioner want. I'm afraid to seem like a flake for not doing them but I see no reason for causing pain and upset on a kid who is perfectly fine.

krismarie- can I go to Kaylo's party?? sounds like fun!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Ok guys- be honest, am I scaring everyone away!? It seems every second post is ME!







Where IS everyone!?

We were out all afternoon and evening, we just got home. It was board game day! Which was fun, at our friend's house whom have no kids, and lots of unsafe stuff in nice reachable places, less fun. It was nice though and Desmond had a decent time, though he thought there were a few too many people. Fortunately the next one is at our house so he'll have a lot more movement options since our house is Desmond proofed.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 

Liam has taken to pooping only in his little Bjorn potty (which is ridiculously small for a 3 yr old toddler!!) and will only do so if he brings it in the living room and watch tv while he "concentrates". He's watching "How not to Decorate" as I type









lol

And not pg here much to DH's disappointment.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
lol

And not pg here much to DH's disappointment.

I'm sure he's willing to make an effort









happy belated birthday by the way!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

oh the cuteness doesn't end!
1
2
3


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I'm sure he's willing to make an effort









happy belated birthday by the way!

thanks

And he tried several times as my birthday gift. I don't think I'm ovulating so he will have to keep trying.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
thanks!! i'm making kaylo's cake tomorrow. he's having a small, "Michael Schumacher-F1-Racecar" birthday on monday b/c my parents and sister are coming for a couple of days... they get here tomorrow







what kind of cake did you make max??


The best ever triple layer chocolate cake with chocolate cream cheese frosting with sprinkles, seriously yummy. I also made truck cookies, I'll post some photos. The funny thing is, I was so involved/distracted, I forgot his cake until after some folks had already left







:, but when I finally brought it out, he screamed for us to stop singing Happy Birthday to him! Strange kid, does NOT want too much attention. So, I'll bring some cake to my neighbors tomorrow!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 







yea! well, we were going to name a girl Effie...(well, we hadn't decided but kaylo had!







) kaylo just said to me today "I'm still waiting for Effie" so i'm thinking Effie Allium.







i like it!

I like it, too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
!!!!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
oh the cuteness doesn't end!
1
2
3

So cute! And look at you with two babes in your arms. I'm betting on you!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

cake

cookies

My boy


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

And Happy Birthday, Kaylo!!!

Ok, I should be in bed, 'night.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
cake

cookies

My boy

wow! those are beautiful! yumyum i'm going to try and make a f1 race car on his cake (unlike last year when i tried to make the cake into a thomas the tank engine.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I would need sex and AF







for that to happen!

It seems that there is at least nothing wrong with him so we've decided to not get all the bloodwork that the doctor and nurse practitioner want. I'm afraid to seem like a flake for not doing them but I see no reason for causing pain and upset on a kid who is perfectly fine.

krismarie- can I go to Kaylo's party?? sounds like fun!

oh yes! come!







i sewed some plain white flags for the kids to paint into checkered flags (or whatever they want)...and they'll be miniature cakes for them to decorate too.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
O







Dh always said he wanted to name our kids after cheeses. And that sounds like me dh sometimes- he's a total party pooper.(there should be a smilie for that)

A

cheeses...i like that!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
!!!!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
oh the cuteness doesn't end!
1
2
3

those are gorgeous pictures! the lighting is great! what beautiful babes...







(and mamas too)


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
lol

And not pg here much to DH's disappointment.

so, your the next!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
cake

cookies

My boy

That may be the first pic I've seen of him (at least close). He's adorable!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
!!!!!


totally adorable!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
so, your the next!























the first? I don't think there has been anyone else.

And what is wrong with cheese names?
I know several boys named Colby.

And then there is Swiss, Muenster, American, Velveeta (I live in the midwest so that counts as cheese here.)


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
And what is wrong with cheese names?
I know several boys named Colby.

I loved Colby if we had a boy but DH nixed it unless the middle name was Jack









Do any other babies HAVE to have both breasts available during the day? Abby switches every few minutes and gets upset if both aren't uncovered... it is VERY annoying.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
!!!!!

awww!!!! so cute i love it!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
the first? I don't think there has been anyone else.

And what is wrong with cheese names?
I know several boys named Colby.

And then there is Swiss, Muenster, American, Velveeta (I live in the midwest so that counts as cheese here.)










And Brie, Camembert, Asiago, Ricotto...Parmesan...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
cake

cookies

My boy

Wow! Those look beautiful!! And cream cheese frosting...







:

Effie Allium- it's so cute!
related but not- my sis picked out a girls' name, and I love it: Saffron Eden.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Hanno- the pics are soo sweet! Aw, baby!!
I really don't have the baby urge- I get the pregnancy/birth want. Although- right now I'm lovin' my (almost) consistant nights and my body!
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Ok- I just found out that photobucket deleted on of my photos of a painting I was working on of birth- because it showed a boob! Holy censorship!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
the first? I don't think there has been anyone else.

And what is wrong with cheese names?
I know several boys named Colby.

And then there is Swiss, Muenster, American, Velveeta (I live in the midwest so that counts as cheese here.)










yes...that's what i meant.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I've been lurking a little here and there, but I never have time to sit down and post. Plus, nuthin' much going on here. Hhmmm...let's see...Scout is just a pleasant baby to be around. This stage is so much fun! I love watching her figure things out. I'm not sure what the normal age for figuring out "puzzles" is, but it really surprised me when she put the little circle shaped block into the circle shaped slot on another block. And then she kept doing it, so I realized that it wasn't a fluke. (The moon and heart shapes are a little advanced for her, though







)

Well, she's tugging at my pant leg, wanting me to play with her, so I've gotta go. I'll be back later, though. I know I've missed a few pages. Gotta go back and catch up. Miss you, mommas!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Ok- I just found out that photobucket deleted on of my photos of a painting I was working on of birth- because it showed a boob! Holy censorship!

that's awful! especially when i'm sure there are far worse things on photobucket than a little birth boobage shot.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey Kewpie-o! Haven't heard from you in awhile-it seems so many are lurking. Hey you lurkers- we see you out there!









Kris- have you seen the 'wall of shame' on ds? I still can't believe you were banned. I think that's so dumb. I wonder if my pm was ever received.
Evangeline is obsessed with her tongue. Now she sticks it out and wags it back and forth. All the time. Sometimes she raises an eyebrow while she's doing it. It's too funny.
She has a huge appetite right now. She gobbles up anything I give her. It's funny how kids' appetites ebb and flow, eh? Last week/month she wasn't so hungry, now Axel's being picky and not eating too much, but she seems famished. Oh, I know, it's becuase I'm not nursing her enough.









Soooo doudat, what are youuu doing right now???


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't know Hanno- babies can be contagious.....you better watch out!!! Seriously though, both babies are so sweet!!!!!!

I forgot to mention that Johnny said "Mama" for the first time a couple days ago...and has said it a couple times a day since - it seems on purpose because he reaches for me when he says it - I love it! My dad was also going crazy tonight because Johnny looked at him and said "Dada"







then he spent the rest of the evening trying to get Johnny to say "Granddad"









How our your LOs eating? I am worried that Johnny could be overeating. He really seems hungry if he doesn't get solids, and he does hit a point when he will stop eating - but sometimes he eats way more than I think he should eat. He is also getting picky about what foods he likes and what he doesn't like..our pediatrician said not to worry if he is eating "balanced" meals, but I still feel like he should have a reasonably well rounded diet. I do NOT think he is breastfeeding any less though luckily, so I guess I shouldn't be over concerned. I just worry about him getting eating disorders or something later in life or becoming obese or something...I'm probably being a totally irrational first time mom though!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi ladies! I've been lurking this whole time







, but I don't get a lot of time to actually type anything, especially since I seem to be on a knitting frenzy! Today I actually hand-dyed my own yarn








Poor Arlo has been forgetting that he can't actually walk, so he lets go of stuff and then falls on his face! He did stand by himself for a moment today so it won't be long now. I think he'll be walking before Finn did. He was well over a year (it didn't help that he fell down some stairs and broke his leg







yes I am the worst mother ever!!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I would need sex and AF







for that to happen!

It seems that there is at least nothing wrong with him so we've decided to not get all the bloodwork that the doctor and nurse practitioner want. I'm afraid to seem like a flake for not doing them but I see no reason for causing pain and upset on a kid who is perfectly fine.

krismarie- can I go to Kaylo's party?? sounds like fun!

I'm glad your feeling good about Ion's health and growth. Obviously he is way ahead in the milestones department!! Honestly, that is the reason I avoid wbvs. I'm thinking of taking Arlo in soon, but I know my doc is going to say something about his weight. He's small, I have small kids, dp and I aren't very big







: but it still stresses me out to hear a doctor say he's not big enough.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
!!!!!









adorable!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
cake

cookies

My boy

Wow! Yummy and what a cute little guy!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Ok- I just found out that photobucket deleted on of my photos of a painting I was working on of birth- because it showed a boob! Holy censorship!

That's ridiculous! Can they actually do that??


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Hey Kewpie-o! Haven't heard from you in awhile-it seems so many are lurking. Hey you lurkers- we see you out there!









Hey!! lol

Oh funny you said she's eating so much! I am feeling better already


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Also, Finn is driving me nuts these days...seriously...but he is pooping on the toilet which is awesome. I am so happy to only have one in diapers!







:

kewpie







: I've been wondering about you and your little Scout...glad to hear from you


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Hey!! lol

Oh funny you said she's eating so much! I am feeling better already

I've been worrying that Arlo isn't eating enough, so there you go! You can't win








I have to remind myself, as long as they are nursing well, they can probably eat as little or as much as they want for now. It is, after all, mostly practice still...


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

doudat, looks like there will be a screening of The Business of Being Born in Montreal http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=849646


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Hey!! lol

Oh funny you said she's eating so much! I am feeling better already









good! I sometimes begin to second guess things that I know are fine, and I just remind myself, 'yep, it's fine'.








Eva eats a lot of fruit and veggies- with a bit of dairy, a bit of meat, and a little grain. She's not crazy about bread, so I'm a bit stumped on how to get more whole grains into her- the pasta we eat is white, and rice occaisionally.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Hi ladies! I've been lurking this whole time







, but I don't get a lot of time to actually type anything, especially since I seem to be on a knitting frenzy! Today I actually hand-dyed my own yarn







See, I knew it!
I think he'll be walking before Finn did. He was well over a year (it didn't help that he fell down some stairs and broke his leg







yes I am the worst mother ever!!)
Evangeline too- exactly! (except in her turtle way, and Arlo I'm sure in his spritely way. She's trying to stand, but she sure doesn't fall on her face- she gets her bottom down to balance and just lands with a thud. Axel walked right after he hit a year.
I'm thinking of taking Arlo in soon, but I know my doc is going to say something about his weight. He's small, I have small kids, dp and I aren't very big







: but it still stresses me out to hear a doctor say he's not big enough.
Ya, but he's totally fine and normal and cute. It takes a whole range to make an average, right?

That's ridiculous! Can they actually do that??
Apparantly! It's just so bizarre b/c people have _sent_ me nudity for the project, and I have my actual birth pics on there- but they deleted a painting (half finished) and it wasn't even clear!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Ok guys- be honest, am I scaring everyone away!? It seems every second post is ME!







Where IS everyone!?


Well, now it seems _I_ have scared everyone away!







: Off to bed with me I guess...


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Queen! You've got a senior title!!! how did you do that??


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

lol- nope- still me! but I should be going off too- I have to put Eva down and I;m _pretty sure_ she's sleeping in a wet poopy diaper, poor thing. Sometimes dh's are pretty useless







. Tonight he called them _my_ cloth diapers.








A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Queen! You've got a senior title!!! how did you do that??









:
I was waiting for someone to notice! Do you like it? I was quite proud of myself







(like it's so original!)
All you have to do is pm your request to abimommy. But, be sure about it b/c it costs 2.50 to change it.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
lol- nope- still me! but I should be going off too- I have to put Eva down and I;m _pretty sure_ she's sleeping in a wet poopy diaper, poor thing. Sometimes dh's are pretty useless







. Tonight he called them _my_ cloth diapers.








A









I know, one day I left to do something and when I came back Arlo was still in the same diaper that he had before he had a nap...geesh...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 







:
I was waiting for someone to notice! Do you like it? I was quite proud of myself







(like it's so original!)
All you have to do is pm your request to abimommy. But, be sure about it b/c it costs 2.50 to change it.

I love it! I need someone to come up with something witty for me. I'm terrible at that...
A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Okay, I'm really going to bed now.
Good night!!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

'night!
we all will work on the witty thing- that's me and everyone else who's lurking now.







: because I'm _sooo_ witty!









Sigh. I should go down and see Axel, because I'm sure he's peed the bed by now- insisting that he wouldn't and didn't need the pull up tonight. It was Monday night when I was at the movie when he said to Chad, 'daddy, I am a big boy now, and I don't need my pull up tonight. I won't pee, I promise' Big sucker was convinced. Of course it was me who woke him up, stripped his bed and changed his sopping clothes at 1am. I think I already shared that. My sr title should be 'brain left with placenta'.
A


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Just finished our belated Valentine's meal... Dh prepared fondue and it was soooo yummy!! We even had a little "date" beforehand







It had been a long time!! So we had a great weekend







:

Romi is so crusty and gross from the cold, she won't let me get anywhere near her nose, poor thing. But she's a trooper! Speaking of eating, she started off on solids with a vengeance but has turned into a real picky eater. She refuses a lot of the veggies/fruits and prefers bread







: Her fave is raisin bread toasted.

Finnsmama: I never go to the cinema. I'll have to wait for the dvd release.

Queen: geez, Photobucket sucks, switch to Flickr. What prudes!

Romi is letting out preliminary little yelps, so I've got to go get ready to bed now - yawn.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

One last thing before I sign off too- any other nursers out there whos nursee is rather 'rude' while she dines? Evangeline loves to play with my hair, pull or stroke my bangs, or just finger my ponytail. If I'm wearing earings she likes to play with them too. That's fine. But if I'm looking the wrong way, or she wants to turn my head she'll grab my face, push it roughly, pinch me or scratch at me or hit me until I do turn the way she wants. I suppose I've 'allowed' it by often bending so she can pull my bangs. But the last few times I've gotten so fed up with her pinching my face (she obviously doesn't know) that I've grabbed her hand and just held it firmly by her side. She looks at me out of the corner of her eye, like...what?
Oh, two last things. Diaper changes. Hell? She cries every time. She will not lay still for a second, rolling over and sitting up immediately. No distractions work, not toys, songs, someone else. It's a fight every time. Changing her sitting up? Ya right. Bare bum for the rest of the day- getting closer!! (then what would I do with all my pretty dipes??







)

Ok- I'm gone!!!
goodnight!!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Just finished our belated Valentine's meal... Dh prepared fondue and it was soooo yummy!! We even had a little "date" beforehand







It had been a long time!! So we had a great weekend








:


haha!







how'd I know?? guess I have that spidey sense!








Glad you guys enjoyed yourselves!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Also, Finn is driving me nuts these days...seriously...but he is pooping on the toilet which is awesome. I am so happy to only have one in diapers!







:

kewpie







: I've been wondering about you and your little Scout...glad to hear from you









Yay for Finn! Max is FINALLY pooping on the potty. The deal sealer? A new red bike for his birthday, thank goodness something worked!
















to kewpie, too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I've been worrying that Arlo isn't eating enough, so there you go! You can't win








I have to remind myself, as long as they are nursing well, they can probably eat as little or as much as they want for now. It is, after all, mostly practice still...

Yeah, I wish Scarlet was eating a bit more, but she can take it or leave it usually. Especially now that she's so easily distracted while nursing and bites sometimes.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 







I know, one day I left to do something and when I came back Arlo was still in the same diaper that he had before he had a nap...geesh...

A

At least you can leave the house without the babe. Scarlet would cry at the front door the whole time - can we say, separation anxiety?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
'night!
we all will work on the witty thing- that's me and everyone else who's lurking now.







: because I'm _sooo_ witty!









Sigh. I should go down and see Axel, because I'm sure he's peed the bed by now- insisting that he wouldn't and didn't need the pull up tonight. It was Monday night when I was at the movie when he said to Chad, 'daddy, I am a big boy now, and I don't need my pull up tonight. I won't pee, I promise' Big sucker was convinced. Of course it was me who woke him up, stripped his bed and changed his sopping clothes at 1am. I think I already shared that. My sr title should be 'brain left with placenta'.
A









It's always us doing the work!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Just finished our belated Valentine's meal... Dh prepared fondue and it was soooo yummy!! We even had a little "date" beforehand







It had been a long time!! So we had a great weekend







:

Ooo La La!

Finnsmama: I never go to the cinema. I'll have to wait for the dvd release.

Me, too.

Queen: geez, Photobucket sucks, switch to Flickr. What prudes!

Romi is letting out preliminary little yelps, so I've got to go get ready to bed now - yawn.

You'll sleep well tonight!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
One last thing before I sign off too- any other nursers out there whos nursee is rather 'rude' while she dines? Evangeline loves to play with my hair, pull or stroke my bangs, or just finger my ponytail. If I'm wearing earings she likes to play with them too. That's fine. But if I'm looking the wrong way, or she wants to turn my head she'll grab my face, push it roughly, pinch me or scratch at me or hit me until I do turn the way she wants. I suppose I've 'allowed' it by often bending so she can pull my bangs. But the last few times I've gotten so fed up with her pinching my face (she obviously doesn't know) that I've grabbed her hand and just held it firmly by her side. She looks at me out of the corner of her eye, like...what?
Oh, two last things. Diaper changes. Hell? She cries every time. She will not lay still for a second, rolling over and sitting up immediately. No distractions work, not toys, songs, someone else. It's a fight every time. Changing her sitting up? Ya right. Bare bum for the rest of the day- getting closer!! (then what would I do with all my pretty dipes??







)

Ok- I'm gone!!!
goodnight!!

Scarlet rolls over and crawls away from the diapers, would love to be naked the whole time, I'm sure. Exact opposite of Max. That's my girl! Anyway, she cries,too and I'm often wrestling her to get them on.

Holy quotes! Good night!


----------



## violets (Oct 3, 2005)

Gabriel also loves to be naked







he flips and crawls as fast as he can away from you.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

doudat--congrats on the date







hope romi feels better soon!

queen-- i hadn't noticed your senior title--cute! i can't come up with one for me.







i stink at that. and yes, i've seen the wall of shame. the thing that really bothers me is that, according to their own rules, you are supposed to get 5 strikes even with spam. grrr. and they didn't respond to you or me. oh well, that's why i'm back on there--it's like my way of "getting back" and i'm trying to rack up some good feedback this time and all.









finnsmama--i want to see pics of your yarn!









lilmomma-- i don't really worry about overeating--b/c as others have said--it always seems to change. i think being relaxed is a good thing--you want them to have a healthy relationship with food.







and at this point in their lives, they really function on what they know best--zenon will have days he eats and nurses a lot and days he doesn't. even kaylo is still good at staying away from food if he is getting sick...so if he is avoiding eating for a day, i just let it go and usually he'll have a cold the next day--it's kinda neat...he can still "listen" to his body.

maximom--a bribe-maybe that's what it will take.









my family is here and kaylo's bday is today...it should be fun!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Also, Finn is driving me nuts these days...seriously...but he is pooping on the toilet which is awesome. I am so happy to only have one in diapers!







:

Isn't it amazing when they poop in the toilet?? It's the most glorious thing in the world!!!! Liam"s diapers were so gross at the end, I was just so ready for him to potty train. It's liberating!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
One last thing before I sign off too- any other nursers out there whos nursee is rather 'rude' while she dines? Evangeline loves to play with my hair, pull or stroke my bangs, or just finger my ponytail. If I'm wearing earings she likes to play with them too. That's fine. But if I'm looking the wrong way, or she wants to turn my head she'll grab my face, push it roughly, pinch me or scratch at me or hit me until I do turn the way she wants. I suppose I've 'allowed' it by often bending so she can pull my bangs. But the last few times I've gotten so fed up with her pinching my face (she obviously doesn't know) that I've grabbed her hand and just held it firmly by her side. She looks at me out of the corner of her eye, like...what?
Oh, two last things. Diaper changes. Hell? She cries every time. She will not lay still for a second, rolling over and sitting up immediately. No distractions work, not toys, songs, someone else. It's a fight every time. Changing her sitting up? Ya right. Bare bum for the rest of the day- getting closer!! (then what would I do with all my pretty dipes??







)

Ok- I'm gone!!!
goodnight!!

Johnny is a little "rude" while nursing also (unless he's very sleepy) he turns my head wherever he wants it (usually that means back and forth back and forth while he laughs) and he is biting. I honestly think he is doing it on purpose now because he will pop on and off gently touching his teeth to my nipple a couple times and give me a certain "look" and then he will bite down hard and pull his head back.







: I am usually able to get him off now before he bites hard, but before I recognized the pattern it was awful! I think it is a teething thing though he always seems to bite and/or rub his teeth more when he is cutting a tooth and yesterday his gum was bleeding a bit where it has been swollen (for 3-4mos) looking like a tooth is trying to come in. At least he hasn't starting puking like he did when he cut his other teeth.

Are any of yours hitting and biting when they are mad? Our pediatrician said to close his mouth with my hand or hold his hand to his side and say "no bite" or "no hit" and then distract him with another activity but sometimes he is so set on what he wants he can't be distracted at all...then I feel bad because a lot of times I end up letting him lay on the floor until his little fit is over, hug him and then he is willing to be distracted.

Diaper changes? I think when I am around other people they must think I'm abusing my child! I have to literally use my leg to hold him in place and he screams the whole time. He does love nakey time though!!! I usually let him have nakey time after his bath (he sits in the tub while I shower) while I am getting dressed etc...he just loves it! Which reminds me that I really want to start EC again...we've taken a bit of a break because I was being lazy and he wasn't enjoying sitting still but we might have another go at it and see if it works again.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I cut my hair last week so it really isn't long enough now for Sophia to reach. Othrrwise she was pulling on it. She likes to pinch my breast while she nurses. I hold her hand then. She's been better about that lately because she has been having her blanket up next to her instead.

We stuggled with diaper changes. It's been a bit better lately. She gets to hold onto non-toys. My magazine, the tylenol dropper, diapercream box. That helps. I try to get her to look out the window when we're using the changing table.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
One last thing before I sign off too- any other nursers out there whos nursee is rather 'rude' while she dines? Evangeline loves to play with my hair, pull or stroke my bangs, or just finger my ponytail. If I'm wearing earings she likes to play with them too. That's fine. But if I'm looking the wrong way, or she wants to turn my head she'll grab my face, push it roughly, pinch me or scratch at me or hit me until I do turn the way she wants. I suppose I've 'allowed' it by often bending so she can pull my bangs. But the last few times I've gotten so fed up with her pinching my face (she obviously doesn't know) that I've grabbed her hand and just held it firmly by her side. She looks at me out of the corner of her eye, like...what?
Oh, two last things. Diaper changes. Hell? She cries every time. She will not lay still for a second, rolling over and sitting up immediately. No distractions work, not toys, songs, someone else. It's a fight every time. Changing her sitting up? Ya right. Bare bum for the rest of the day- getting closer!! (then what would I do with all my pretty dipes??







)

Ok- I'm gone!!!
goodnight!!

Oh yes Desmond is a pain when he nurses sometimes, he loves playing with his foot and kicking me, or pinching my boob. And if I'm not paying enough attention he'll pop off and pinch the nipple and look at me like, watch me eat Mommy.

As for diaper changes, except for poop, I change him while he is cruising, or sitting on my lap these days, since he won't stay still to change any other way. It just makes my life so much easier that way.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So he went to bed at 11:30 last night yay! (Saturday night he didn't get to bed till 1am, but that was more because we were out then anything). He did however wake up at 6:30am, ugh. Fortunately DH is home today and got up with him. So I got to sleep for 5 uninterrupted hours after he left the bed (since he had been up every hour to nurse before that it was so nice). He apparently napped on the floor some, played, went on a walk with DH and the dog and napped a bit more, before getting whiny because he was hungry right when I came down. He's napping on my lap now.

So other then the 6:30am wake up it was a good night.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Our apartment has a circle (meaning the rooms connect in such a way that you can walk a full circle: dining room-kitchen-laundry room-baby room-master room) and Johnny can crawl that circle endlessly without getting bored so I thought that was what he was doing while I was folding laundry on my bed - but I realized he was probably too quite (lol he cannot resist emptying the bottom shelf of the pantry once he reaches the kitchen), he's also pretty good about coming back when I call "come to mama" and he didn't come back. Sure enough, he was in the laundry room and had managed to take the lid off the laundry detergent and was sucking on the spout (luckily it is almost empty so I don't think he consumed any, and he did not turn it over so it didn't spill). I just can't believe he was able to open it though!

Oh, and Johnny always wants to drink from my water bottle, so I thought I would be clever and get him his own (he loves it!) but it's sippy spout is so soft it looks like a baby bottle for milk and so I totally don't like leting him use it in public because I think it looks like I bottle feed my kid!

Ok- I just heard him shut himself in the bathroom - off to the "Rescue"


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
related but not- my sis picked out a girls' name, and I love it: Saffron Eden.

Oh I love it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Ok- I just found out that photobucket deleted on of my photos of a painting I was working on of birth- because it showed a boob! Holy censorship!

Poopfaces







I snooped at your photos and oh my goodness Eva is looking so so grown and beautiful. It's a good thing you're a painter because so many of your family's photos just look like they _need_ to be painted.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I've been lurking a little here and there, but I never have time to sit down and post.

Great to 'see' you









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Sigh. I should go down and see Axel, because I'm sure he's peed the bed by now- insisting that he wouldn't and didn't need the pull up tonight. It was Monday night when I was at the movie when he said to Chad, 'daddy, I am a big boy now, and I don't need my pull up tonight. I won't pee, I promise' Big sucker was convinced. Of course it was me who woke him up, stripped his bed and changed his sopping clothes at 1am. I think I already shared that. My sr title should be 'brain left with placenta'.
A

Would he consent to sleeping on a bed pad? It saved me a ton of work in the night when I cared for the elders and it was often easier than convincing him to put on a diaper.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Just finished our belated Valentine's meal... Dh prepared fondue and it was soooo yummy!! We even had a little "date" beforehand







It had been a long time!! So we had a great weekend







:

Romi is so crusty and gross from the cold, she won't let me get anywhere near her nose, poor thing. But she's a trooper! Speaking of eating, she started off on solids with a vengeance but has turned into a real picky eater. She refuses a lot of the veggies/fruits and prefers bread







: Her fave is raisin bread toasted.

Sounds like a lovely evening.
Hope Romi is feeling better !

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
One last thing before I sign off too- any other nursers out there whos nursee is rather 'rude' while she dines? Evangeline loves to play with my hair, pull or stroke my bangs, or just finger my ponytail. If I'm wearing earings she likes to play with them too. That's fine. But if I'm looking the wrong way, or she wants to turn my head she'll grab my face, push it roughly, pinch me or scratch at me or hit me until I do turn the way she wants. I suppose I've 'allowed' it by often bending so she can pull my bangs. But the last few times I've gotten so fed up with her pinching my face (she obviously doesn't know) that I've grabbed her hand and just held it firmly by her side. She looks at me out of the corner of her eye, like...what?
Oh, two last things. Diaper changes. Hell? She cries every time. She will not lay still for a second, rolling over and sitting up immediately. No distractions work, not toys, songs, someone else. It's a fight every time. Changing her sitting up? Ya right. Bare bum for the rest of the day- getting closer!! (then what would I do with all my pretty dipes??







)

Ok- I'm gone!!!
goodnight!!

Diaper changes and nursing is a huge battle here. That's why I'm all bruised scratched


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

sushi for dinner


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
sushi for dinner

















: YUMMMM Now I want some too...


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 







: YUMMMM Now I want some too...

come on over, I got enough for 3 more rolls and we are stuffed









my house is a circle too and each room has at least 2 doors in and out which come in handy for rescuing babies who shut you out


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
sushi for dinner










mmmm, yummy!
we had bean burritos







:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG, sushi is the one thing I have been craving for the longest time. I do have some sushi grade tuna in the freezer, yum and would have to pick up some sake!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
sushi for dinner









Mmmmm! Sounds so good to me right now!

Any other babies want nothing to do with water? We've tried sippy cups and regular cups. And she just makes a funky face and spits it out if she gets any in her mouth.









Scout's new fave food is egg yolks. I swear - if I let her, she probably just keep eating and eating them. I wonder how much is TOO much, kwim? Right now, she's averaging 1-2 a day, but I'm sure she would eat more than that if I allowed it.

Oops - she wants me to crawl around on the floor with her - better go


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Happy Family Day everyone! (Axel called around today and said, 'happy famiwy day! happy fwiends day!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Are any of yours hitting and biting when they are mad? Our pediatrician said to close his mouth with my hand or hold his hand to his side and say "no bite" or "no hit" and then distract him with another activity but sometimes he is so set on what he wants he can't be distracted at all...then I feel bad because a lot of times I end up letting him lay on the floor until his little fit is over, hug him and then he is willing to be distracted.

Diaper changes? I think when I am around other people they must think I'm abusing my child! I have to literally use my leg to hold him in place and he screams the whole time. .

Not hitting, but she definately is having fits. It's funny when she _obviously_ doesn't want her soother and someone tries to give it anyway, she waves it away or grabs it, waves it around, and just chucks it, all the while screwing up her face and crying.
Glad it's not just me/us with the diaper fights!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Oh yes Desmond is a pain when he nurses sometimes, he loves playing with his foot and kicking me, or pinching my boob. And if I'm not paying enough attention he'll pop off and pinch the nipple and look at me like, watch me eat Mommy.

As for diaper changes, except for poop, I change him while he is cruising, or sitting on my lap these days, since he won't stay still to change any other way. It just makes my life so much easier that way.









, that's cute. I don't know how you can change him in your lap or on the move though- you must have easy diapers!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Sure enough, he was in the laundry room and had managed to take the lid off the laundry detergent and was sucking on the spout (luckily it is almost empty so I don't think he consumed any, and he did not turn it over so it didn't spill). I just can't believe he was able to open it though!

Whew, glad he didn't get any! They always find trouble, though, don't they? You're going to have one just like Axel- they manage to find disasters- must be magnetic! 'Bedlam boys'!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Oh I love it!

Poopfaces







I snooped at your photos and oh my goodness Eva is looking so so grown and beautiful. It's a good thing you're a painter because so many of your family's photos just look like they _need_ to be painted.

Would he consent to sleeping on a bed pad? It saved me a ton of work in the night when I cared for the elders and it was often easier than convincing him to put on a diaper.

Diaper changes and nursing is a huge battle here. That's why I'm all bruised scratched









Thanks!







That's how I feel too- and I feel like I'm lucky to be able to preserve my babies.







What do you mean about the bed pad though? What is is and where could I get it? It seems like it would be useful for the 'night training'.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Oops - she wants me to crawl around on the floor with her - better go









Aww! What a nice mama you are!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Kewpie-o- I just read some of your blog! So funny- you know, about the stuffed animals- that was so cute, I would have never in my LIFE thought to buy more than one! And if I had thought of it, I would have said oh well!







Too funny. How's the sleeping going? You posted about that too. She's so cute and big looking! And in what position did you get her to sleep in the sling?? I haven't used mine in the longest time- I just use my babyhawk on my back.
A


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Queen- these
I know it's a cheesy store but those work well be cause they tuck in and stand up to squirming in bed. I also made the bed multiple times 'homebirth' style so I could just tear off a layer and get them back in bed. Please don't think I'm rude for comparing elders to toddlers-- there are some similarities.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks! not rude at all- same problem!








So- they protect the mattress and the sheets? So if they pee- it protects the sheets underneath from having to be stripped all off in the middle of the night- you just remove the pad and wash it? Ok, I get it!
A


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Thanks! not rude at all- same problem!








So- they protect the mattress and the sheets? So if they pee- it protects the sheets underneath from having to be stripped all off in the middle of the night- you just remove the pad and wash it? Ok, I get it!
A

like the bed is wearing a diaper and not the 'big boy'


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Happy Family Day everyone! (Axel called around today and said, 'happy famiwy day! happy fwiends day!)

Awe - that's funny







We need to see a video of Axel so we can hear his cute voice.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I have to put Eva down and I;m _pretty sure_ she's sleeping in a wet poopy diaper, poor thing. Sometimes dh's are pretty useless







.

ITA! If I leave the house while Scout is napping, I have to specifically tell DH to change her diaper when she gets up. I just don't understand why he wouldn't think to do it on his own. Seems like common sense to me.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So he went to bed at 11:30 last night yay! (Saturday night he didn't get to bed till 1am, but that was more because we were out then anything). He did however wake up at 6:30am, ugh. Fortunately DH is home today and got up with him. So I got to sleep for 5 uninterrupted hours after he left the bed (since he had been up every hour to nurse before that it was so nice). He apparently napped on the floor some, played, went on a walk with DH and the dog and napped a bit more, before getting whiny because he was hungry right when I came down. He's napping on my lap now.

So other then the 6:30am wake up it was a good night.

Glad you got some rest, momma!! You really deserve it!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Johnny is a little "rude" while nursing also (unless he's very sleepy) he turns my head wherever he wants it (usually that means back and forth back and forth while he laughs) and he is biting. I honestly think he is doing it on purpose now because he will pop on and off gently touching his teeth to my nipple a couple times and give me a certain "look" and then he will bite down hard and pull his head back.







: I am usually able to get him off now before he bites hard, but before I recognized the pattern it was awful! I think it is a teething thing though he always seems to bite and/or rub his teeth more when he is cutting a tooth and yesterday his gum was bleeding a bit where it has been swollen (for 3-4mos) looking like a tooth is trying to come in. At least he hasn't starting puking like he did when he cut his other teeth.

Are any of yours hitting and biting when they are mad? Our pediatrician said to close his mouth with my hand or hold his hand to his side and say "no bite" or "no hit" and then distract him with another activity but sometimes he is so set on what he wants he can't be distracted at all...then I feel bad because a lot of times I end up letting him lay on the floor until his little fit is over, hug him and then he is willing to be distracted.

Diaper changes? I think when I am around other people they must think I'm abusing my child! I have to literally use my leg to hold him in place and he screams the whole time. He does love nakey time though!!! I usually let him have nakey time after his bath (he sits in the tub while I shower) while I am getting dressed etc...he just loves it! Which reminds me that I really want to start EC again...we've taken a bit of a break because I was being lazy and he wasn't enjoying sitting still but we might have another go at it and see if it works again.

Scout is mean to mommy while she nurses sometimes too. She pinches my boob super hard. Sometimes she grabs a handful and pinches, but the WORST is when she just pinches a teeny bit of my skin with her fingernails. Oh my gosh. It makes me want to scream.

Re: Fits...she's been having little tantrums where she'll arch her back and throw herself backwards, but she hasn't hit or bitten while she was mad yet. She HAS bitten me a few times out of curiosity, though. (I'm talking about in addition to the boob biting, which still happens every now and then














Last week I was on my knees, kneeling at my computer desk (half playing in the floor with her / half reading blogs














and she came up behind me and bit my ahem...love handle (or whatever you wanna call it...DH and I call them "muffin tops"














that was oozing over the top of my jeans.







Yowza, that hurt!!

Re: dipe changes. Yep - she usually puts up a fight. I have to give her something REALLY interesting to get her to calm down, and that only lasts a few seconds. She's very very picky about HOW I lay her down to change her. The whole mood of the diaper change hinges on whether or not I laid her down just right. Like, I have to be super gentle and SLOW about it, or she flips out. Not that I am rough any other time, but I guess if I lay her down quickly it catches her off guard or something. What a weirdo.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
How our your LOs eating? I am worried that Johnny could be overeating. He really seems hungry if he doesn't get solids, and he does hit a point when he will stop eating - but sometimes he eats way more than I think he should eat. He is also getting picky about what foods he likes and what he doesn't like..our pediatrician said not to worry if he is eating "balanced" meals, but I still feel like he should have a reasonably well rounded diet. I do NOT think he is breastfeeding any less though luckily, so I guess I shouldn't be over concerned. I just worry about him getting eating disorders or something later in life or becoming obese or something...I'm probably being a totally irrational first time mom though!









I worry about the same things. Scout eats so much more than what I would think could fit in her little belly sometimes.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Kewpie-o- I just read some of your blog! So funny- you know, about the stuffed animals- that was so cute, I would have never in my LIFE thought to buy more than one! And if I had thought of it, I would have said oh well!







Too funny. How's the sleeping going? You posted about that too. She's so cute and big looking! And in what position did you get her to sleep in the sling?? I haven't used mine in the longest time- I just use my babyhawk on my back.
A

hee hee - feel like a loser for buying all those stuffed dogs now, because she isn't showing much interest in it anymore. I'm a dummy. DH is never gonna let me live it down. I guess that's okay, though. I'd rather something that is quality and homemade become her lovey instead of a cheapo soul-less toy, anyway.

re: sleeping ....I feel reluctant to say it, but sleep is going great right now. She has been going to bed anywhere from 8:30-11:00 (depending on what her nap schedule was like during the day) and she's been sleeping for sometimes 6-8 hours straight! (without even waking to nurse














If she wakes up after 6 hours, I'll nurse her and she'll *usually* go right back to sleep without putting up too much of a fight and stay asleep for another couple of hours. I'm loving it and I HOPE it's not just a short phase. (knocking on wood)

When she falls asleep in the sling, she's usually kind of on my hip and she just lays her head on my chest. I have to support her head with one hand after she falls asleep, though, or else it'll bobble around and slide down and hit the rings. I wish I could get away with laying her down after she falls asleep in the sling without waking her up, but she always wakes up a little and I have to nurse her back to sleep. But by that point, she's is pretty out of it and I don't have to lay there and nurse her for very long before she's out again.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
hee hee - feel like a loser for buying all those stuffed dogs now, because she isn't showing much interest in it anymore. I'm a dummy. DH is never gonna let me live it down. I guess that's okay, though. I'd rather something that is quality and homemade become her lovey instead of a cheapo soul-less toy, anyway.
Agreed! So cute of you, though- and don't feel foolish









re: sleeping ....I feel reluctant to say it, but sleep is going great right now. She has been going to bed anywhere from 8:30-11:00 (depending on what her nap schedule was like during the day) and she's been sleeping for sometimes 6-8 hours straight! (without even waking to nurse














If she wakes up after 6 hours, I'll nurse her and she'll *usually* go right back to sleep without putting up too much of a fight and stay asleep for another couple of hours. I'm loving it and I HOPE it's not just a short phase. (knocking on wood)







That's so great! Yay Scout! Don't you just feel GOOD?? Eva's on her way here too- some nights she'll sleep from 11-11:30 till 7, other times wakes at 5 but goes back down after nursing. the odd night she'll be up more often though.
When she falls asleep in the sling, she's usually kind of on my hip and she just lays her head on my chest. I have to support her head with one hand after she falls asleep, though, or else it'll bobble around and slide down and hit the rings. I wish I could get away with laying her down after she falls asleep in the sling without waking her up, but she always wakes up a little and I have to nurse her back to sleep. But by that point, she's is pretty out of it and I don't have to lay there and nurse her for very long before she's out again.









I see!

Good morning girls!
A


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I worry about the same things. Scout eats so much more than what I would think could fit in her little belly sometimes.

Desmond ate a whole bowl of baked potato soup on Saturday, I am sometimes shocked at how much he can eat, the other times he eat next to nothing and is just as happy. I figure since he's feeding himself he knows when he is done. It is still shocking the times when he eats more then I do at a meal though, since he is so small.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Micah is not eating much at all! I have been vascilating between worried about his weight and being firm about my method of feeding him (self-feeding). He seems to have three foods that he is really interested in right now and that is it! -- corn on the cob, apple, and bread -- And, I don't think he actually ingests very much of any of them. He only gained 3 oz. last month and only 13 oz the previous 3 mos. Plus, he still hasn't doubled his birth weight! I have tried to spoon feed him spoonable foods like mashed potatoes or baked sweet potato or something similar, but he acts like I am trying to poison him and clamps his mouth shut.







I I offer him all kinds of foods -- foods that he LOVED when I first introduced them. I am just losing my confidence...

More for my benefit (so that it is all in one place...), but these have been his weights...

birth: 9 - 4
1 mo: 10 - 15
2 mo: 13 - 2
3 mo: 14 - 3
4 mo: 15 - 4
6 mo: 16 -3
9 mo: 17 - 0
10 mo: 17 - 3
11 mo: 17 - 10
12 mo: 18 - 3
13 mo: 17 - 13
14 mo: 18 - 12


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Micah is not eating much at all! I have been vascilating between worried about his weight and being firm about my method of feeding him (self-feeding). He seems to have three foods that he is really interested in right now and that is it! -- corn on the cob, apple, and bread -- And, I don't think he actually ingests very much of any of them. He only gained 3 oz. last month and only 13 oz the previous 3 mos. Plus, he still hasn't doubled his birth weight! I have tried to spoon feed him spoonable foods like mashed potatoes or baked sweet potato or something similar, but he acts like I am trying to poison him and clamps his mouth shut.







I I offer him all kinds of foods -- foods that he LOVED when I first introduced them. I am just losing my confidence...

More for my benefit (so that it is all in one place...), but these have been his weights...

birth: 9 - 4
1 mo: 10 - 15
2 mo: 13 - 2
3 mo: 14 - 3
4 mo: 15 - 4
6 mo: 16 -3
9 mo: 17 - 0
10 mo: 17 - 3

We sit in the same boat on this issue. Ion was 16 lbs even at 9 months. The more I try to feed him, the more he pitches it on the floor or hands it to the dog- like he can sense my stress. If I let him be, he'll eat more. Last night he ate 2 slices of sushi (without wasabi, of course) and he'll eat an entire pear or kiwi and half a banana or apple. He pees at least 12 times a day and poops 3-4.
I think we just have small kids.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

um, I'm gonna show off for a second








yarn1
yarn2
soaker

I







: dyeing yarn!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
um, I'm gonna show off for a second








yarn1
yarn2
soaker

I







: dyeing yarn!

So cool, good for you!!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
um, I'm gonna show off for a second








yarn1
yarn2
soaker

I







: dyeing yarn!

oh my goodness, you are awesome


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
um, I'm gonna show off for a second








yarn1
yarn2
soaker

I







: dyeing yarn!

Geez Anika, way to make us wanna








You rock mama!!
Back to


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
We sit in the same boat on this issue. Ion was 16 lbs even at 9 months. The more I try to feed him, the more he pitches it on the floor or hands it to the dog- like he can sense my stress. If I let him be, he'll eat more. Last night he ate 2 slices of sushi (without wasabi, of course) and he'll eat an entire pear or kiwi and half a banana or apple. He pees at least 12 times a day and poops 3-4.
I think we just have small kids.

Thanks! His weight doesn't really worry me until I think about how little he eats, plus, the reduction in the numbers of foods has worried me too.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks!







:
I'm actually going to dye over the red one right now...it's pretty wishy washy.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Thanks! His weight doesn't really worry me until I think about how little he eats, plus, the reduction in the numbers of foods has worried me too.

Romi is the same with solids. She started off with a bang, eating everything in sight. Now she's become such a picky eater, it's ridiculous. She'll eat bread, some fruits and hardly any veggies. She's losing weight for sure cause I see her rolls, well, unrolling








It does worry me, but I try to step back, take a deep breath, and relax. We live in a society too concerned with measuring and it's hard to disconnect from that and just let our babies take the lead.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Darn it - flickr is being funky and I can't see your pretty yarn, Anika







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
um, I'm gonna show off for a second








yarn1
yarn2
soaker

I







: dyeing yarn!

Incredible!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Weight: we're stuck at 19#. I have a baby scale at home that I put her on. she's wiggly so it can be tricky to get an accurate rate.

Sophia can be quite picky. I keep trying to feed her fruit, but she spits it out. She like the soup I made (the carrots and potatoes.) I tried boiling a potato and she would only touch it if I coated it in baby food squash.







:
We're having chili for supper tonight. I'm not sure if I'll let her have some or not. Maybe she'd go for it.

She nursed like a newborn last night (8, 11, 1, 3, 5, 8). And DH couldn't figure out why she napped from 10-1:30. Silly girl.

I look quite cute right now. E, C, and I played "beauty shop". I was the customer so I got my hair done. Lots of barettes. Lots. DH just laughed when he came home. I did paint their toenails and fingernails too.

Sophia just crawled away so I need to go find her. She will stand alone for a couple of seconds (if she doesn't realize what she is doing!)


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Beautiful Finn'smama! I loved the red one- now I'm excited to see it after re-dying! What type of dye do you use?

I hate my internet, it's always going down on me







.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

I just have to say I received the world's cutest dipe today, it's in the wash...but I'm totally posting pics tomorrow


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Yay! what is it?

Speaking of pics, I'm totally trying to update my blog but don't have the pics yet. grr. Painting is going well- I didnt tell you Montanamama but I'm doing one of you!

A


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So amusing diaper story for the night. My in-laws came up tonight to watch the baby, they come up every Tuesday night because DH and I have a Hindi class we're taking. It was canceled this week, but they came anyways since they haven't seen Desmond in two weeks (it was canceled last week because of weather). So DH and I went out for dinner while they watched Desmond, and it was so nice to go out and not have to worry about the small one's grabby hands while we ate. Anyways when we get back home I see Desmond is in his wool wrap, okay not a problem. So I comment, "Oh you put him in a cover." I was a bit surprised since they always just put on the fitted and no cover, since that is what we do at home anyways. DH hears me and goes to check to see if Desmond is wet in the diaper under the cover, and asks me for a new diaper, so Desmond can have one on. Oops, my in-laws thought the cover was a new bigger sized diaper, since it was a bit loose on him. Both DH and I were amused, it is an easy enough mistake to make since it does look a lot like his diapers (other then the fact it is wool).

In other news Desmond is consistently walking now, he started yesterday, but really picked up on it a lot today. I think we are officially calling him a walker now, he only crawls when he falls in the middle of the floor and can't stand up without something to help him. Eek he is getting so grown up.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So amusing diaper story for the night. My in-laws came up tonight to watch the baby, they come up every Tuesday night because DH and I have a Hindi class we're taking. It was canceled this week, but they came anyways since they haven't seen Desmond in two weeks (it was canceled last week because of weather). So DH and I went out for dinner while they watched Desmond, and it was so nice to go out and not have to worry about the small one's grabby hands while we ate. Anyways when we get back home I see Desmond is in his wool wrap, okay not a problem. So I comment, "Oh you put him in a cover." I was a bit surprised since they always just put on the fitted and no cover, since that is what we do at home anyways. DH hears me and goes to check to see if Desmond is wet in the diaper under the cover, and asks me for a new diaper, so Desmond can have one on. Oops, my in-laws thought the cover was a new bigger sized diaper, since it was a bit loose on him. Both DH and I were amused, it is an easy enough mistake to make since it does look a lot like his diapers (other then the fact it is wool).

In other news Desmond is consistently walking now, he started yesterday, but really picked up on it a lot today. I think we are officially calling him a walker now, he only crawls when he falls in the middle of the floor and can't stand up without something to help him. Eek he is getting so grown up.

Cute







Usually what happens with us is that daycare puts a cover over an AIO or a pocket because they can't tell the difference from those and a fitted

I got 2 stabunz...I know there is tons of cute dipes out there...but to ME these are adorable - one of them is a tiger and it has a tail







I just love it! When Johnny saw them (the other is a duckie) he started squealing and kissing at them like he does with my sister's pet rabbit







So so cute.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Cute







Usually what happens with us is that daycare puts a cover over an AIO or a pocket because they can't tell the difference from those and a fitted

I got 2 stabunz...I know there is tons of cute dipes out there...but to ME these are adorable - one of them is a tiger and it has a tail







I just love it! When Johnny saw them (the other is a duckie) he started squealing and kissing at them like he does with my sister's pet rabbit







So so cute.


OMG!!! hahaha HE has to wear them to LLL i wanna see them in person!!!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

We are all FINALLY HEALTHY!!!! lol Caroline has her 9 month check up tomorrow ( she will be 10 mo next week, haha) she was 17lb 14oz at 7 months, i know she is thinning out all my kids do at this age, i am guessing MAYBE 19 lbs we shall see. she got 3 teeth while we had the horrible cold, which brought her up to 5 teeth, THEN they all had the pukes, and as soon as that was over this weekend i realized there are 3 MORE coming in!!! so 6 teeth in 3 weeks!!! i have to say she wasn't actually that fussy for these 3! but that makes her have 8 teeth!!!
she is barely eating food usually she sucks/ chews on it a while then spits it out, she does like cheerios and peas, she had cantlope the other day and a strawberry and enjoyed those very much! but she will go days where she doesn't eat at all just mommy milk! i am not worried at all because all my kids started tasting foods at 6 or so months but didn't really start EATING them till 9-12 months.

she can now stand up in the middle of the room with out anything to pull up on... i am kinda sad cause i know walking comes next!!!
our babies are way to big!!! only 2 months till one?? how is that?? i wanna cry!!!

i will let you all know how her well baby check goes tomorrow! she will only get one shot ( IPV, this time) anyway i am off to bed!
ohh i have a new pic for you i took today!

http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album83/IMG_1433
and one from the other day, this is what she does while i am on my computer usually lol, gets in to my box of papers...
http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album83/IMG_1398

and one of her getting off of her NEW PINK potty! hehe
http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album83/IMG_1430


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
OMG!!! hahaha HE has to wear them to LLL i wanna see them in person!!!

That's EXACTLY what I thought







I thought 'hmm...I have to put him in nothing but a shirt (not a onesie) and baby legs to show it off' and I was so disapointed LLL is not this week!!!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Ult- love the pics, Johnny does the same thing while I use the computer.

Here is a pic of Johnny and his cousin - they were pushing each other around in the walker; and a vid of him with my sister's bunny


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
We are all FINALLY HEALTHY!!!!
Hooray!!!

she can now stand up in the middle of the room with out anything to pull up on... i am kinda sad cause i know walking comes next!!!
our babies are way to big!!! only 2 months till one?? how is that?? i wanna cry!!!

I think this, too. How can they be almost a year old?!

http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album83/IMG_1433
and one from the other day, this is what she does while i am on my computer usually lol, gets in to my box of papers...
http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album83/IMG_1398

and one of her getting off of her NEW PINK potty! hehe
http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album83/IMG_1430

She is so pretty, those eyes!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Yay! what is it?

Speaking of pics, I'm totally trying to update my blog but don't have the pics yet. grr. Painting is going well- I didnt tell you Montanamama but I'm doing one of you!

A

You must post a photo when that one is done!!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Yesterday Abby climbed a whole flight of stairs







DH followed her, but it was both cute and scary. I guess I'm going to be checking the stairs now if she gets too quiet!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So amusing diaper story for the night. My in-laws came up tonight to watch the baby, they come up every Tuesday night because DH and I have a Hindi class we're taking. It was canceled this week, but they came anyways since they haven't seen Desmond in two weeks (it was canceled last week because of weather). So DH and I went out for dinner while they watched Desmond, and it was so nice to go out and not have to worry about the small one's grabby hands while we ate. Anyways when we get back home I see Desmond is in his wool wrap, okay not a problem. So I comment, "Oh you put him in a cover." I was a bit surprised since they always just put on the fitted and no cover, since that is what we do at home anyways. DH hears me and goes to check to see if Desmond is wet in the diaper under the cover, and asks me for a new diaper, so Desmond can have one on. Oops, my in-laws thought the cover was a new bigger sized diaper, since it was a bit loose on him. Both DH and I were amused, it is an easy enough mistake to make since it does look a lot like his diapers (other then the fact it is wool).

In other news Desmond is consistently walking now, he started yesterday, but really picked up on it a lot today. I think we are officially calling him a walker now, he only crawls when he falls in the middle of the floor and can't stand up without something to help him. Eek he is getting so grown up.

that's funny!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
um, I'm gonna show off for a second








yarn1
yarn2
soaker

I







: dyeing yarn!

wow, those are beautiful!! you should dye some to sell (....to me







)


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
We are all FINALLY HEALTHY!!!! lol Caroline has her 9 month check up tomorrow ( she will be 10 mo next week, haha) she was 17lb 14oz at 7 months, i know she is thinning out all my kids do at this age, i am guessing MAYBE 19 lbs we shall see. she got 3 teeth while we had the horrible cold, which brought her up to 5 teeth, THEN they all had the pukes, and as soon as that was over this weekend i realized there are 3 MORE coming in!!! so 6 teeth in 3 weeks!!! i have to say she wasn't actually that fussy for these 3! but that makes her have 8 teeth!!!
she is barely eating food usually she sucks/ chews on it a while then spits it out, she does like cheerios and peas, she had cantlope the other day and a strawberry and enjoyed those very much! but she will go days where she doesn't eat at all just mommy milk! i am not worried at all because all my kids started tasting foods at 6 or so months but didn't really start EATING them till 9-12 months.

she can now stand up in the middle of the room with out anything to pull up on... i am kinda sad cause i know walking comes next!!!
our babies are way to big!!! only 2 months till one?? how is that?? i wanna cry!!!

i will let you all know how her well baby check goes tomorrow! she will only get one shot ( IPV, this time) anyway i am off to bed!
ohh i have a new pic for you i took today!

http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album83/IMG_1433
and one from the other day, this is what she does while i am on my computer usually lol, gets in to my box of papers...
http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album83/IMG_1398

and one of her getting off of her NEW PINK potty! hehe
http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album83/IMG_1430

i'm so glad you are all feeling healthy again! beautiful babe









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Ult- love the pics, Johnny does the same thing while I use the computer.

Here is a pic of Johnny and his cousin - they were pushing each other around in the walker; and a vid of him with my sister's bunny

what a little man! cute!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

my family left last night







: but we had a fun little birthday for kaylo. i'll post pics sometime soon. my dad made both the boys beautiful "desks" (they are also large step stools...but they are perfect desks for kaylo's size now)... kaylo is very sad b/c meme (my mom) left and he also had a fever all night. he seems in good spirits so hopefully it will go away today.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Here is a pic of Johnny and his cousin - they were pushing each other around in the walker; and a vid of him with my sister's bunny


He is so cute!!! Elizabeth and i enjoyed the video! poor Dukey!!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

newsflashes for the hanno house:

Ion has mastered his sigg bottle-
I hate the top because it's too 'nippley' and he sometimes wants to lay in our laps with it like nursing. He loves it so he wins. Maybe it can help end the crazy contorted nursing I have to do in the car so he will scream less.

We have gone family cloth-
And it is awesome and not gross.







I got some soft tshirt fabric and cut it up and we're converts, at least while we have to do diaper laundry anyway. Bonus, SIL said it's a million times more comfy for post-partumness.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

What does everyone think? I can 'manage' it. Ideas?


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
I just have to say I received the world's cutest dipe today, it's in the wash...but I'm totally posting pics tomorrow









I wanna see!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
We are all FINALLY HEALTHY!!!! lol Caroline has her 9 month check up tomorrow ( she will be 10 mo next week, haha) she was 17lb 14oz at 7 months, i know she is thinning out all my kids do at this age, i am guessing MAYBE 19 lbs we shall see. she got 3 teeth while we had the horrible cold, which brought her up to 5 teeth, THEN they all had the pukes, and as soon as that was over this weekend i realized there are 3 MORE coming in!!! so 6 teeth in 3 weeks!!! i have to say she wasn't actually that fussy for these 3! but that makes her have 8 teeth!!!
she is barely eating food usually she sucks/ chews on it a while then spits it out, she does like cheerios and peas, she had cantlope the other day and a strawberry and enjoyed those very much! but she will go days where she doesn't eat at all just mommy milk! i am not worried at all because all my kids started tasting foods at 6 or so months but didn't really start EATING them till 9-12 months.

she can now stand up in the middle of the room with out anything to pull up on... i am kinda sad cause i know walking comes next!!!
our babies are way to big!!! only 2 months till one?? how is that?? i wanna cry!!!

i will let you all know how her well baby check goes tomorrow! she will only get one shot ( IPV, this time) anyway i am off to bed!
ohh i have a new pic for you i took today!

http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album83/IMG_1433
and one from the other day, this is what she does while i am on my computer usually lol, gets in to my box of papers...
http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album83/IMG_1398

and one of her getting off of her NEW PINK potty! hehe
http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album83/IMG_1430

So glad you are all healthy now. She is just so beautiful









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Ult- love the pics, Johnny does the same thing while I use the computer.

Here is a pic of Johnny and his cousin - they were pushing each other around in the walker; and a vid of him with my sister's bunny

Gosh he is a sweet boy! My poor dog commiserates with Dukey.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
newsflashes for the hanno house:

Ion has mastered his sigg bottle-
I hate the top because it's too 'nippley' and he sometimes wants to lay in our laps with it like nursing. He loves it so he wins. Maybe it can help end the crazy contorted nursing I have to do in the car so he will scream less.

wow! i think it sounds cute that he nurses it and i think you're right about the car--it will work great!

We have gone family cloth-
And it is awesome and not gross.







I got some soft tshirt fabric and cut it up and we're converts, at least while we have to do diaper laundry anyway. Bonus, SIL said it's a million times more comfy for post-partumness.
good for you! i can't get dh on board with that at all







and i have a hard time keeping up with laundry as it is










Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
What does everyone think? I can 'manage' it. Ideas?

yea! i'm in! i'm in!














:


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Yay! what is it?

Speaking of pics, I'm totally trying to update my blog but don't have the pics yet. grr. Painting is going well- I didnt tell you Montanamama but I'm doing one of you!

A

oh how neat! i can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
I just have to say I received the world's cutest dipe today, it's in the wash...but I'm totally posting pics tomorrow









can't wait to see


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
newsflashes for the hanno house:

Ion has mastered his sigg bottle-
I hate the top because it's too 'nippley' and he sometimes wants to lay in our laps with it like nursing. He loves it so he wins. Maybe it can help end the crazy contorted nursing I have to do in the car so he will scream less.

We have gone family cloth-
And it is awesome and not gross.







I got some soft tshirt fabric and cut it up and we're converts, at least while we have to do diaper laundry anyway. Bonus, SIL said it's a million times more comfy for post-partumness.

we did it for awhile, since the diaper pail is right by the toilet it was easy peasy and way nicer on my bum, imho







but I have lost all the little squares,







! I think they must be with all the single socks somewhere. You've reminded me to give it a go again, though.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm pro an April exchange, the last one was fun.

As for family cloth, I think about it sometimes, but still haven't decided one way or another yet, so we just go through a lot of toilet paper.

Desmond went to bed at 11pm again, yay, so we seem to be back on that schedule thank goodness. I'm not worrying about the waking every 2 to 3 hours since that started the fun 1:30am bedtime last time, so we'll just wait awhile before working on nightweaning again.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

back from check up! Caroline is 18lbs 9 ozs, 28 1/2 inches tall!! yay!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

I weighed Arlo at the mw's yesterday and he was 19lbs 5 oz (with some clothing on). He has also cut 3 teeth on top in the last week







: poor kid

Ultimate-Caroline is so adorable. Such beautiful eyes!
And lilmomma, Johnny looks like such a little man. Have I ever mentioned how much I love the name Johnny? I don't know any Johnny's, it's so classic, but really original too.
Queen, I can't wait to see your painting of montanamomma! I keep checking your blog for updates...
A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh, and I'm in on an April exchange


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm in on exchange, too. I'm still stunned we're so close to April!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

all on for exchange email me







[email protected]

Do we want to do an individual swap or a small thing from everyone or something else?


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

oh i am in on the exchange!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
all on for exchange email me







[email protected]

Do we want to do an individual swap or a small thing from everyone or something else?

Emailed ya! I'm in!

No clue how to organize it


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
all on for exchange email me







[email protected]

Do we want to do an individual swap or a small thing from everyone or something else?

emailed you. I don't really care what way we go for the swap, but individual might be easiest.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
emailed you. I don't really care what way we go for the swap, but individual might be easiest.

I vote for individual as well...and maybe something for the babes since it will be their birthdays?







:


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

i think maybe just babe's since its the birthday exchange? tho i like things too lol, but i have a lotta kids and i know its kind of a pain for someone to have to get something for alll of us, so i say just the babes


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
i think maybe just babe's since its the birthday exchange? tho i like things too lol, but i have a lotta kids and i know its kind of a pain for someone to have to get something for alll of us, so i say just the babes

speaking of babes...mine totally just deleted your email while admiring the smilies


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
speaking of babes...mine totally just deleted your email while admiring the smilies

awww he loves me!!! do you need my email address again?


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Hanno- just replyed to your email so now you have me again


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
awww he loves me!!! do you need my email address again?

I'll keep it safe


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Oops, my in-laws thought the cover was a new bigger sized diaper, since it was a bit loose on him. Both DH and I were amused, it is an easy enough mistake to make since it does look a lot like his diapers (other then the fact it is wool).

*Hee hee - that's funny!*

In other news Desmond is consistently walking now, he started yesterday, but really picked up on it a lot today. I think we are officially calling him a walker now, he only crawls when he falls in the middle of the floor and can't stand up without something to help him. Eek he is getting so grown up.

*Go, Desmond, go!!*


Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
We are all FINALLY HEALTHY!!!!
*YAY!*









she can now stand up in the middle of the room with out anything to pull up on... i am kinda sad cause i know walking comes next!!!
our babies are way to big!!! only 2 months till one?? how is that?? i wanna cry!!!

*I know!! It's so crazy! Where did the time go? Seems like the first month or so went slow for me...but from there, it's just flown by.







*

http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album83/IMG_1433
and one from the other day, this is what she does while i am on my computer usually lol, gets in to my box of papers...
http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album83/IMG_1398

and one of her getting off of her NEW PINK potty! hehe
http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album83/IMG_1430

*She is gorgeous!!!*



Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
What does everyone think? I can 'manage' it. Ideas?

*Sounds fun! Have we decided on a price range?*


I need a snack







:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

What are you snacking on, Kewpie?


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Some weird flax seed cereal called "Uncle Sam". Not terribly tasty, but it's got lotsa fiber


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

price range- how does $30 _or_ 2-4 hours for the people with more creativity than money? Maybe that way more can participate.

I'm assigning names daisy chain style so the people who email early can get started but there can still be people added until the end, say March 31 midnight EST?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

daisy chain style? Never heard of that expression









I looked at all the pictures but I don't have enough time to comment on them all, but beautiful babies!!! I can't believe we're so near to 1yr! Scary fast I tell ya...

Romi is sleeping badly still... I brought the pack&play up from the basement thinking we could maybe put her down to sleep in it next to our bed instead of her sandwiched between us. Last night, dh tried to put her down without swaddling her but she woke up 15minutes later in a panic... So we swaddled her. And she FREAKED when we tried to put her down in the pack&play. So back to square one.

Oh and her eczema patch on her chin is BAD. I'm gonna go buy emu oil and try tea tree oil as well. sigh.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh, question for pumping mamas, how much milk (as in ounces) do your babies drink in one sitting? Romi will be going to daycare in 2 months and I want her to have 1 mama's milk meal per day... I think I'll try goat milk for the other meals.

I'll have to start pumping to get a month's supply in the freezer...


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh, question for pumping mamas, how much milk (as in ounces) do your babies drink in one sitting? Romi will be going to daycare in 2 months and I want her to have 1 mama's milk meal per day... I think I'll try goat milk for the other meals.

I'll have to start pumping to get a month's supply in the freezer...

Johnny drinks about 6oz on average.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh, question for pumping mamas, how much milk (as in ounces) do your babies drink in one sitting? Romi will be going to daycare in 2 months and I want her to have 1 mama's milk meal per day... I think I'll try goat milk for the other meals.

I'll have to start pumping to get a month's supply in the freezer...

zenon drinks 4-6oz while i'm at work


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

hey guys! i'm totally in on the exchange- but i'm also sadddd that we're talking about it! wahh- not 1 year!!

I can't believe the stair climbing! ahhh! that's nuts- you know, we have a high number of babies that are walking 'early' in this group- I'd hate to be a new mom and have a 'normal' baby and worry about their development!







: we're advanced!

A


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
hey guys! i'm totally in on the exchange- but i'm also sadddd that we're talking about it! wahh- not 1 year!!

I can't believe the stair climbing! ahhh! that's nuts- you know, we have a high number of babies that are walking 'early' in this group- I'd hate to be a new mom and have a 'normal' baby and worry about their development!







: we're advanced!

A

i'm sad too!









i think zenon is a "normal" baby but i'm not worried at all--hearing about all the stair climbing and walking makes me glad that zenon is taking it slow







it is crzy that so many babies in our ddc are early walkers though!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

kaylo's four today... it seems like time goes faster and faster as they get older...it's a bit sad.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
kaylo's four today... it seems like time goes faster and faster as they get older...it's a bit sad.

Happy birthday Kaylo!!!! tell me about how fast it goes!! when we are sad and crying over them turning one my oldest will be turning 10 in april too!!! and it is soooooooo hard to believe!!

i wanted to add that i love the pics!! and can i have 4 of those desk?? i realllly love them its exactly what i want and can't buy anywhere near me! hehe


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
kaylo's four today... it seems like time goes faster and faster as they get older...it's a bit sad.

look at him!!!
oh he's amazing








and nice cake too







:

I just noticed the newman-os, I used them for the eye on Kamrin's pacman cake, and crumbled for rice cream cakes.

would your dad make desks for money or only family? they are great!


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Hello All!! I have no time to go back and read the thread. I hardly ever have time to get on Mothering anymore.

I read this page and the one before.
I can't believe our babies are almost one!! Bittersweet.
Ashton can stand but isn't walking (not pushing it either!!) He climbs the stairs also. I don't know how scary it is for you other stairclimbing mamas but we have a straight run and it is kinda scary for me. Ashton is a little monkey.

Here is a pic of the 2 of them http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o...5/IMG_3706.jpg

I have a friend in labor right now and I'm antsy for some reason.


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

:







Kaylo!!!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh, question for pumping mamas, how much milk (as in ounces) do your babies drink in one sitting? Romi will be going to daycare in 2 months and I want her to have 1 mama's milk meal per day... I think I'll try goat milk for the other meals.

I'll have to start pumping to get a month's supply in the freezer...


4-8 oz.

She starts with 4oz, but if still fussy then dh gives her one more bottle.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
kaylo's four today... it seems like time goes faster and faster as they get older...it's a bit sad.

Happy Birthday, Kaylo!! Love his newborn picture, he is so cute and looks so happy with his cake!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velvet005* 
Hello All!! I have no time to go back and read the thread. I hardly ever have time to get on Mothering anymore.

I read this page and the one before.
I can't believe our babies are almost one!! Bittersweet.
Ashton can stand but isn't walking (not pushing it either!!) He climbs the stairs also. I don't know how scary it is for you other stairclimbing mamas but we have a straight run and it is kinda scary for me. Ashton is a little monkey.

Here is a pic of the 2 of them http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o...5/IMG_3706.jpg

I have a friend in labor right now and I'm antsy for some reason.

Beautiful boys! Good luck to your birthing friend!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Kris - I just showed Max Kaylo's birthday picture and he asked if we should wrap some presents for him?!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Kris - I just showed Max Kaylo's birthday picture and he asked if we should wrap some presents for him?!









what a sweetie!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velvet005* 
Hello All!! I have no time to go back and read the thread. I hardly ever have time to get on Mothering anymore.

I read this page and the one before.
I can't believe our babies are almost one!! Bittersweet.
Ashton can stand but isn't walking (not pushing it either!!) He climbs the stairs also. I don't know how scary it is for you other stairclimbing mamas but we have a straight run and it is kinda scary for me. Ashton is a little monkey.

Here is a pic of the 2 of them http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o...5/IMG_3706.jpg

I have a friend in labor right now and I'm antsy for some reason.

hey velvet! that's a great picture!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
look at him!!!
oh he's amazing








and nice cake too







:

I just noticed the newman-os, I used them for the eye on Kamrin's pacman cake, and crumbled for rice cream cakes.


i didn't know newman-os were vegan-friendly...that's cool! they are a treat around here for sure (for kaylo _and_ dh







) they love em and they make excellent wheels.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
would your dad make desks for money or only family? they are great!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
Happy birthday Kaylo!!!! tell me about how fast it goes!! when we are sad and crying over them turning one my oldest will be turning 10 in april too!!! and it is soooooooo hard to believe!!

i wanted to add that i love the pics!! and can i have 4 of those desk?? i realllly love them its exactly what i want and can't buy anywhere near me! hehe

that's nice of you two... he has only made them for us--we told him he should make them to sell but he said they'd have to be expensive b/c of all the time involved.









wow, 10 seems so old... i can't believe how well i remember that birthday -- i was so excited to be "double digits"


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the diaper pics









http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907

*Please ignore the floor that so badly needs vacuumed


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

doudat-- got the dipe/cover, thanks!... kaylo loved his cocoa from liam (and i did too--it was delicious!)


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Here is the diaper pics









http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907

*Please ignore the floor that so badly needs vacuumed









very cute!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Here is the diaper pics









http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907

*Please ignore the floor that so badly needs vacuumed









I love the tiger tail!

Desmond is sleeping now, I assumed he would nap after Gymboree in the car and I was all settled in, but nope he was wide awake. So we played some more, he climbed the stairs up to the bedroom and he is napping now, though I figure he'll be up soonish.

In other news his new try it out night time diapers arrived (we're trying bamboo dream-eze fitteds to see how they work), and his new doll for his birthday arrived with them. It is tough finding a boy doll of any sort, but a soft boy doll is even harder, hopefully he'll like it.


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Mamas! Our internet has been down, so I just caught up on the thread. I love all of the pix.

Seamus had a major wheat reaction last week when we took him to the sitter, and we had to take him to the emergency room.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh, question for pumping mamas, how much milk (as in ounces) do your babies drink in one sitting? Romi will be going to daycare in 2 months and I want her to have 1 mama's milk meal per day... I think I'll try goat milk for the other meals.

I'll have to start pumping to get a month's supply in the freezer...

It depends on who's watching him. With R he could drink six ounces, but no one else can get him to take anything.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
doudat-- got the dipe/cover, thanks!... kaylo loved his cocoa from liam (and i did too--it was delicious!)

Wow, that was fast








Soooo, is the GM too girly for Zenon? How does he look in pink??


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Welcome back Lunabelly!!

4-6oz seems to be the consensus. Ok, I'll have to get to work, the most I ever pumped was 3oz...







:

I saw today that goatmilk is readily available in a few stores at the farmer's market, so I'll try that and hope for the best (I'm scared of eczema flare ups).

Hanno: what do vegans give to their babies to drink if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Here is the diaper pics









http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907

*Please ignore the floor that so badly needs vacuumed










What a cutie!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
In other news his new try it out night time diapers arrived (we're trying bamboo dream-eze fitteds to see how they work), and his new doll for his birthday arrived with them. It is tough finding a boy doll of any sort, but a soft boy doll is even harder, hopefully he'll like it.

Let us know how the dream-ez work out for you








The BBH bamboo still fit romi, but I'm scared of the day when they wont. Those things are so darn absorbant, nothing compares!!

Kris: Kaylo is so cute!!! And the cake is amazing, you mamas are the craftiest


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Hanno: what do vegans give to their babies to drink if you don't mind me asking?

I don't actually know. So far only boobmilk and water for us.
Ion's had some sensitivities to tofu but not other soy products but I would hesitate to give him any one thing in largish amounts. Probably we'll try to alternate different milky things (soy, rice, oat, coconut, hemp, banana, almond). I don't know about how to give juices in a tooth-safe way. Are you supposed to just drink it all and not sip? Does that make sense?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Not easy to find boobmilk alternatives, is it?!!

We don't do juice here. Liam hasn't had any except for very special occasions, so I don't know about juice-giving! I thought the general guideline was no juice before 5?


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
4-6oz seems to be the consensus. Ok, I'll have to get to work, the most I ever pumped was 3oz...







:

I only pump .5 - 4oz at a time, but Abby seems to prefer 5-6 oz, so I pump at work and combine once I am home. right now I pump >1 oz o the way to work, 2-3 at lunch, and 2-3 on the way home. It usually totals 6-7 oz per day. Abby gets 1 bm bottle per day (5 oz) and 2 formula bottles (6 oz). she is at daycare from 8:30 am to 5 pm, but usually nurses at 6 am, 6 pm, 8 pm and all night.
*
tabrizia* - dh and I are looking at houses in Columbia!!! No specific area though









nak


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

PS - We've got a third tooth!


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
I only pump .5 - 4oz at a time, but Abby seems to prefer 5-6 oz, so I pump at work and combine once I am home. right now I pump >1 oz o the way to work, 2-3 at lunch, and 2-3 on the way home. It usually totals 6-7 oz per day. Abby gets 1 bm bottle per day (5 oz) and 2 formula bottles (6 oz). she is at daycare from 8:30 am to 5 pm, but usually nurses at 6 am, 6 pm, 8 pm and all night.
*
tabrizia* - dh and I are looking at houses in Columbia!!! No specific area though









nak

oofdah, that's a lot of pumping!!! i am NOT jealous, i have a manual pump and i was soooo proud to get like .5-1 oz, and it only took like 2 hours. lol. what a joke. i would need to get a better pump if i got a job soon.

pumping mamas need to get MAJOR props... way to go for fillin' up the babies with liquid gold!


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
PS - We've got a third tooth!









congrats







we're on hiatus right now, i'm fine with that -- happy baby!


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

nothing much new to report here. only interesting thing is Savannah's new favorite thing to do: find piles of clothes, and unpile them. unfold, unstack, rearrange, whatever you want to call it -- she just laughs and laughs and we are just not "in" on the inside joke, i guess.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Yep, props for all the pumpers























Since Romi will be a year old, I'm gonna try to do 1 feeding breastmilk and the rest will be water/goat's milk. That's what I did when liam started daycare at a year old as well, and it worked really well cause he was such a good eater.

No tooth here yet.
But she's been teething I'm sure







:


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rivkajean* 
nothing much new to report here. only interesting thing is Savannah's new favorite thing to do: find piles of clothes, and unpile them. unfold, unstack, rearrange, whatever you want to call it -- she just laughs and laughs and we are just not "in" on the inside joke, i guess.









Abby loves open drawers so she can "unload" them. It is especially hard when I am filling the drawers with clean clothes.


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Abby loves open drawers so she can "unload" them. It is especially hard when I am filling the drawers with clean clothes.

it's so amazing to me -- the things kids get a kick out of


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rivkajean* 
it's so amazing to me -- the things kids get a kick out of









Yeah, right now she has toys on the floor but is loving the breastpad more!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

First of all: I have to say the blog has been updated! Woo hooo!!







:







coli:







:


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Doudat- thanks so much for the cover- we use it all the time at night! Works great!

Kris- *HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAYLO!* *Aww*, sweetie! Four years old! How are you doing kris? I bet you're a bit sad!

Lilmomma- cute cute dipes! They're hilarious!

Pumping- wow- I have a lot of respect for you mamas!


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
First of all: I have to say the blog has been updated! Woo hooo!!







:







coli:







:

broccoli? you spelled it right... but the dancing broccoli is 'broc'







:
that was bugging me, i'm thinking she spelled it right.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunabelly* 
Hi Mamas! Our internet has been down, so I just caught up on the thread. I love all of the pix.

Seamus had a major wheat reaction last week when we took him to the sitter, and we had to take him to the emergency room.









It depends on who's watching him. With R he could drink six ounces, but no one else can get him to take anything.

hey luna! whereabouts are you moving?? i saw mass and keene nh on your blog--those aren't too far away from me.








that sounds scary about seamus' reaction--do you have to stay away from wheat now??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Wow, that was fast








Soooo, is the GM too girly for Zenon? How does he look in pink??

ooo, just lovely







: all of his gms are pink.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I don't actually know. So far only boobmilk and water for us.
Ion's had some sensitivities to tofu but not other soy products but I would hesitate to give him any one thing in largish amounts. Probably we'll try to alternate different milky things (soy, rice, oat, coconut, hemp, banana, almond). I don't know about how to give juices in a tooth-safe way. Are you supposed to just drink it all and not sip? Does that make sense?

that is hard--but sounds like you have a lot of choices to try out...
hmmm--we give juices although i never really started doing that until kaylo was probably 1.5 (he didn't really like them before that) and so it was out of a cup. but i don't know about toothy things...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
First of all: I have to say the blog has been updated! Woo hooo!!







:







coli:







:

checked it out!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Doudat- thanks so much for the cover- we use it all the time at night! Works great!

Kris- *HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAYLO!* *Aww*, sweetie! Four years old! How are you doing kris? I bet you're a bit sad!

Lilmomma- cute cute dipes! They're hilarious!

Pumping- wow- I have a lot of respect for you mamas!

yes...sad--he actually didn't want to turn four... so that made it extra interesting.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
*
tabrizia* - dh and I are looking at houses in Columbia!!! No specific area though










Nice we really love it here, it is a nice area to live in. We live across the street from Lake Elkhorn which is really nice and makes up for the small yard our townhouse has. I am really glad we decided to live here when we moved up from Georgia, it is a very nice area. Now I just need to find playgroups (I've been a bit lazy about it).


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
First of all: I have to say the blog has been updated! Woo hooo!!







:







coli:







:


Quote:


Originally Posted by *rivkajean* 
broccoli? you spelled it right... but the dancing broccoli is 'broc'







:
that was bugging me, i'm thinking she spelled it right.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
First of all: I have to say the blog has been updated! Woo hooo!!







:







coli:







:

Oh wow, those are absolutely breathtaking!! Good job Queen!

Did I ever tell you I have no pictures that would remotely be interesting for paintings, but I sure wish I did. I would've been honored.

And happy the cover fits miss Eva


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rivkajean* 
broccoli? you spelled it right... but the dancing broccoli is 'broc'







:
that was bugging me, i'm thinking she spelled it right.









thanks! sometimes at this hour I don't even try to think straight!

about the juice- we gave Axel juice after a year and a half or so, but I thought it was ok to give earlier. I guess it depends on where you're getting your info from.
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh wow, those are absolutely breathtaking!! Good job Queen!

Did I ever tell you I have no pictures that would remotely be interesting for paintings, but I sure wish I did. I would've been honored.

And happy the cover fits miss Eva

















Thanks! Even though the photos aren't that great I thought at least you can see them! Well- you can always send them anyway! heck, who doesn't love to look at brand new baby photos!?

And kris and finnsmama- i will probably be doing one of each from you guys too!







don't know when yet though


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 







Thanks! Even though the photos aren't that great I thought at least you can see them! Well- you can always send them anyway! heck, who doesn't love to look at brand new baby photos!?

And kris and finnsmama- i will probably be doing one of each from you guys too!







don't know when yet though

how exciting and special! like doudat said- i'd be honored to be painted by you--









and i agree- any newborn picture touches me...


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i'm off to bed-- good night mamas!







:


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Nice we really love it here, it is a nice area to live in. We live across the street from Lake Elkhorn which is really nice and makes up for the small yard our townhouse has. I am really glad we decided to live here when we moved up from Georgia, it is a very nice area. Now I just need to find playgroups (I've been a bit lazy about it).

I'll let you know what we find - we're seeing our agent Sat, barring weather issues.

You might try PMing Holiztic (Elizabeth) from our DDC. She lives in Columbia and has an April baby Quinn. I think she meets up with others. I get the impression that the babies they meet up with are older, so perhaps she would like to hang out with another April mama!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 







Thanks! Even though the photos aren't that great I thought at least you can see them! Well- you can always send them anyway! heck, who doesn't love to look at brand new baby photos!?

And kris and finnsmama- i will probably be doing one of each from you guys too!







don't know when yet though

DH says he has to recode the video or something for youtube, so it is going to take a bit longer to get it up and running. Apparently nothing is simple nowadays...


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Aris- no problem!







: there's lots of time

Goodnight girls! I'm off too!


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
hey luna! whereabouts are you moving?? i saw mass and keene nh on your blog--those aren't too far away from me.








that sounds scary about seamus' reaction--do you have to stay away from wheat now??


We're moving to Ashburnham-- north central Mass. I'm really freaked out about it because I don't know a soul on the East Coast, but I'm trying to be brave. Also, I've never lived in the snow







:. I'm such a Cali girl.









Where are you? It would be nice to have a friend out there!

The trip to the hospital was miserable, but at least we know it won't kill him. I've known since fairly early on that he was allergic to wheat and dairy in my breastmilk, so I try as hard as I can to avoid them, but we left him with a friend for the afternoon, and she forgot and gave him a cracker. Now I'm afraid to leave him with anyone. This little girl was dropping crackers on the floor at the LLL meeting yesterday, and I was trying not to panic because Seamus is like a vacuum.

My mom says I should get him a t-shirt that says, "Don't feed me wheat!" but it's easy to forget which foods have got wheat in them. Bah!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunabelly* 
We're moving to Ashburnham-- north central Mass. I'm really freaked out about it because I don't know a soul on the East Coast, but I'm trying to be brave. Also, I've never lived in the snow







:. I'm such a Cali girl.









Wow, big adjustment! Spring and Summer will be beautiful. Fall, too, actually. At least you can ease into Winter.









My mom says I should get him a t-shirt that says, "Don't feed me wheat!" but it's easy to forget which foods have got wheat in them. Bah!

I think that's a great idea!

I hope he's feeling better, hang in there, mama.


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 







Thanks! Even though the photos aren't that great I thought at least you can see them! Well- you can always send them anyway! heck, who doesn't love to look at brand new baby photos!?


Those are gorgeous paintings! I am totally blown away. I'm going to send the link to all of my doula friends.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunabelly* 
We're moving to Ashburnham-- north central Mass. I'm really freaked out about it because I don't know a soul on the East Coast, but I'm trying to be brave. Also, I've never lived in the snow







:. I'm such a Cali girl.









Where are you? It would be nice to have a friend out there!

The trip to the hospital was miserable, but at least we know it won't kill him. I've known since fairly early on that he was allergic to wheat and dairy in my breastmilk, so I try as hard as I can to avoid them, but we left him with a friend for the afternoon, and she forgot and gave him a cracker. Now I'm afraid to leave him with anyone. This little girl was dropping crackers on the floor at the LLL meeting yesterday, and I was trying not to panic because Seamus is like a vacuum.

My mom says I should get him a t-shirt that says, "Don't feed me wheat!" but it's easy to forget which foods have got wheat in them. Bah!

wow, that's hard b/c there is wheat in so much stuff. i think the shirt idea is a great one actually--you should do it when you have to leave him with people.

we are in central, western vt. i'm probably a little over 2 hours away from keene nh/greenfield ma. not sure where you'll be in relationship to those. we could always meet up.







i'm sure the snow will be a big change!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
First of all: I have to say the blog has been updated! Woo hooo!!







:







coli:







:

omg how beautiful!! wow


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 







Thanks! Even though the photos aren't that great I thought at least you can see them! Well- you can always send them anyway! heck, who doesn't love to look at brand new baby photos!?

I don't think pictures like this would make good paintings
















Ooooh, but now I'm looking at my pictures... Romi and dh when she was just a few hours old







Man, these pictures are making me soooo nostalgic!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I don't think pictures like this would make good paintings
















Ooooh, but now I'm looking at my pictures... Romi and dh when she was just a few hours old







Man, these pictures are making me soooo nostalgic!

i actually think both are great!! i can't believe how much she looks like she did when she was born







my kids seem to change so much from their newborn look.

did you see the kozy designs on crunchy co-op?? there are some cute ones! i think i'm getting the acorn longies and some bee legwarmers since i never finish knitting anything for zenon.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I have some longies from the last coop and I like them, but FYI they are made BIG. The mediums are still way too big on romi... She still wears them, but they need to be cuffed. Like 3 inches!

And it's true that she still looks the same, doesn't she? It's the cheeks


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

doudat, those pics are actually pretty great- you look a good tired


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm so excited about how the matches are lining up. So far I think everyone has just the right person (IMO)


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Cute dipe lilmomma! That tail is hysterical!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunabelly* 
Hi Mamas! Our internet has been down, so I just caught up on the thread. I love all of the pix.

Seamus had a major wheat reaction last week when we took him to the sitter, and we had to take him to the emergency room.


















that must have been so scary! I am actually cutting out wheat from Arlo's diet right now, because like Romi, he's got a patch of dry skin (exzema?) on his chin that seems to get worse when he eats a lot of wheat. It seems like there is wheat in everything!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rivkajean* 
nothing much new to report here. only interesting thing is Savannah's new favorite thing to do: find piles of clothes, and unpile them. unfold, unstack, rearrange, whatever you want to call it -- she just laughs and laughs and we are just not "in" on the inside joke, i guess.









Arlo's thing is to pull everything of shelves right now, like books, cds, his clothes. He gets a lot of joy from it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
First of all: I have to say the blog has been updated! Woo hooo!!







:







coli:







:

Stunning...really, really beautiful.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rivkajean* 
broccoli? you spelled it right... but the dancing broccoli is 'broc'







:
that was bugging me, i'm thinking she spelled it right.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 

ooo, just lovely







: all of his gms are pink.









yes...sad--he actually didn't want to turn four... so that made it extra interesting.

I'm glad my boys arent' the only ones who wear pink! (or any colour







) Finn actually wears lipstick sometimes and we paint each others toenails. My dad was horrified the other day and I had to tell him that I won't tolerate nnegative comments about that kind of thing.







: Why should girls get all the fun! I have to say though, it looked like I got a pedicure from a psycho!









And Happy belated Birthday to Kaylo!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 







Thanks! Even though the photos aren't that great I thought at least you can see them! Well- you can always send them anyway! heck, who doesn't love to look at brand new baby photos!?

And kris and finnsmama- i will probably be doing one of each from you guys too!







don't know when yet though

Really??? I'm so excited!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I don't think pictures like this would make good paintings
















Ooooh, but now I'm looking at my pictures... Romi and dh when she was just a few hours old







Man, these pictures are making me soooo nostalgic!

I think both of those pics are beautiful! That one of your dh and Romi is so sweet...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 

And it's true that she still looks the same, doesn't she? It's the cheeks

















: so fresh and new...I'm feeling so sad these days that Arlo is my last...


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I'm so excited about how the matches are lining up. So far I think everyone has just the right person (IMO)









great!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I have some longies from the last coop and I like them, but FYI they are made BIG. The mediums are still way too big on romi... She still wears them, but they need to be cuffed. Like 3 inches!

And it's true that she still looks the same, doesn't she? It's the cheeks









oh--so you think mediums are good?? i ordered large...i think i'll try and switch to mediums... i love the cheeks!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 

I'm glad my boys arent' the only ones who wear pink! (or any colour







) Finn actually wears lipstick sometimes and we paint each others toenails. My dad was horrified the other day and I had to tell him that I won't tolerate nnegative comments about that kind of thing.







: Why should girls get all the fun! I have to say though, it looked like I got a pedicure from a psycho!









And Happy belated Birthday to Kaylo!








: so fresh and new...I'm feeling so sad these days that Arlo is my last...









i love it! see, it's what us moms are just boys need to do. dress out boys in pink once and a while.







kaylo loves his toes painted too.









and







maybe you'll change your mind someday...


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

doudat I think those photos are great, especially with daddy. She's so teeny - it's hard to remember Scarlet that way already, I need to look at photos. I said this was my last, too, but I can't help feeling like I want another one sometimes.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

We need to work on the pink







:
Dresses are no problem, we got dresses. Kam and I both hate pink and froof (for boys or girls) but what if our beeb loves it. We are mean parents.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
We need to work on the pink







:
Dresses are no problem, we got dresses. Kam and I both hate pink and froof (for boys or girls) but what if our beeb loves it. We are mean parents.

Where do you get your dresses? I want some for the summer or to go over longies...
A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Then and now

I can't even believe it!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Where do you get your dresses? I want some for the summer or to go over longies...
A

We have a kate quinn kimono (works well if you don't do the bottom strap) a happy green bee dress (super cute, super expensive but super poorly constructed







) and a cheap non-organic tiedye dress we got at the art fair that I'm guessing is dharma trading or something (this is actually his favourite).


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Then and now

I can't even believe it!

squeeeeeeeek!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
We have a kate quinn kimono (works well if you don't do the bottom strap) a happy green bee dress (super cute, super expensive but super poorly constructed







) and a cheap non-organic tiedye dress we got at the art fair that I'm guessing is dharma trading or something (this is actually his favourite).

omgosh, that Kate Quinn stuff is adorable! I'm going to get a kimono for sure...and I want one for me!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
omgosh, that Kate Quinn stuff is adorable! I'm going to get a kimono for sure...and I want one for me!

I wish they had women's sizes! And that little suit with the blue ruffled shirt!! oh how *I* want it for Ion's birthday but there is no way on this earth I can afford that much for a baby suit, no matter how cute.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

For the past 2 days Liam's been going to daycare with legwarmers. Yep.
And he wears them on top of his pants. So it might not be pink, but it's pretty girly (and retro!)









Thanks for all the sweet comments, I so wished I would've had a natural birth just once, but I don't regret anything! And even though romi is my last as well, I still feel that primal yearning when I see pictures of her teeny-tiny like that









Finnsmama: really, you think wheat? I can't live without wheat!!! The chlorinated pool monday really made her patch worse. And she loves to sleep with her binky which I'm sure doesn't help. I bought some Emu oil and some calendula cream and I'm slathering her all the time hoping it'll go away. So far it's looking worse. But it's really cold here and the heat is on non-stop.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Then and now

I can't even believe it!

Don't you just want to go back and time and do it all over again


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Hi, mamas!

Okay, I am a little intimidated. Many months ago I felt I just could not keep up with all the posts and keep everyone and all the conversations straight in one thread. I started seeing pages and pages of new posts and just ran away in shame and fear. But I felt sad when I saw the April mama's threads! I want back in the club!









I will try to skim through previous posts to get caught up. Are you still using the other board, too? Can someone post a link b/c I got a new computer and my bookmarks are all on the old one...

Here is Sophie at almost 10 months...
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2271/...554fe4dfb4.jpg


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunabelly* 
My mom says I should get him a t-shirt that says, "Don't feed me wheat!" but it's easy to forget which foods have got wheat in them. Bah!

Just get him a shirt that says, "Don't feed me. Period."









I can't tell you how many people say, "well, it's _white_ bread, there's no wheat." Or, "Just a little can't hurt."

People can be pretty dumb.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Took out my measuring tape...
Kozy size medium: inseam 10inches
rise 19inches.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
Hi, mamas!

Okay, I am a little intimidated. Many months ago I felt I just could not keep up with all the posts and keep everyone and all the conversations straight in one thread. I started seeing pages and pages of new posts and just ran away in shame and fear. But I felt sad when I saw the April mama's threads! I want back in the club!









I will try to skim through previous posts to get caught up. Are you still using the other board, too? Can someone post a link b/c I got a new computer and my bookmarks are all on the old one...

Here is Sophie at almost 10 months...
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2271/...554fe4dfb4.jpg

It's so nice to see you! Sophie looks so big! She's beautiful









Please don't worry if you can't read everything, I for one, would still love to get updates on Sophie. I hope our chattiness hasn't scared everyone away







I often wonder about the other april babes...
well, gotta run, kids are up and we gotta get outside







:

A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
Hi, mamas!

Okay, I am a little intimidated. Many months ago I felt I just could not keep up with all the posts and keep everyone and all the conversations straight in one thread. I started seeing pages and pages of new posts and just ran away in shame and fear. But I felt sad when I saw the April mama's threads! I want back in the club!









I will try to skim through previous posts to get caught up. Are you still using the other board, too? Can someone post a link b/c I got a new computer and my bookmarks are all on the old one...

Here is Sophie at almost 10 months...
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2271/...554fe4dfb4.jpg

It's so nice to see you! Sophie looks so big! She's beautiful









Please don't worry if you can't read everything, I for one, would still love to get updates on Sophie. I hope our chattiness hasn't scared everyone away







I often wonder about the other april babes...
well, gotta run, kids are up and we gotta get outside







:

A


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunabelly* 

Seamus had a major wheat reaction last week when we took him to the sitter, and we had to take him to the emergency room.









.

How scary!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunabelly* 

The trip to the hospital was miserable, but at least we know it won't kill him. I've known since fairly early on that he was allergic to wheat and dairy in my breastmilk, so I try as hard as I can to avoid them, but we left him with a friend for the afternoon, and she forgot and gave him a cracker. Now I'm afraid to leave him with anyone. This little girl was dropping crackers on the floor at the LLL meeting yesterday, and I was trying not to panic because Seamus is like a vacuum.

My mom says I should get him a t-shirt that says, "Don't feed me wheat!" but it's easy to forget which foods have got wheat in them. Bah!

It gets easier once they know not to eat food off of the floor. Claire won't touch anything that isn't her's.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey St. Margaret, Sophie is adorable!!
Stick around, the more the merrier!


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

Yeah, sometimes I can't keep up either...then I just post away...sorry for not referring to all of your happenings!

Queen-can I just say I LOOOOOVVVVEEEE your paintings!!! I am going to ask my mom to buy the one of us... that is us right??? How much!?! You had a great marketing idea when you asked for birth photos. Who could pass up having a beautiful painting to commemerate that? I already have the perfect spot in the boys room for it. How big is it? And of course I am going to want one for both boys...I will give them to the boys' (future) wives. Someday. I am already sad about not having a daughter to experience pg and birth with. What a selfish reason to want to want another baby!

Noah has been sleeping terribly! Still only one tooth. Still crawling! And so dang CUTE!

See my blog for recent pics.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

St. Margaret! Sophie is so sweet, all that hair! Can't wait 'til Scarlet starts to grow some more.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Talking about boys in pink, this is Desmond at 2 and a half months or so. I love that picture.

I really hope Desmond is growth spurting, because he has been eating and nursing non-stop since he woke up today and I can't handle more then two or three days of that, so hopefully it doesn't turn into a new habit (He has been nursing straight since 12:15pm and it is 2:30pm now, my boobs want a rest).

Desmond has a new word now, Boob! He likes to pop off while eating say Boob (well sounds like Baab) 2 or three times with a huge grin for me and then pat my boob and then go back to nursing. It is so cute and funny.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I so wasn't expecting this because I haven't had this problem so far but here I am STRIPPING DIAPERS! Our apartment doesn't have it's own washer and dryer but the owner/friend/upstairs neighbour lets us use her machines all we want. Problem is that she uses a heavily scented liquid fabric softener and the residue has built up so badly in Ion's diapers that his butt cheeks get bright red







We had to put paper towel in his diapers to help him clear up. We obviously can't ask her to not use the product she likes in her own machine and we simply cannot afford our own, not to mention there are no hookups. So I've been washing them over and over again in our tiny egg machine that only fits 4-5 diapers and them spinning them and then putting them in the dryer. It sucks. And there is no long term solution.
There is a giant lady kenmore washer in the basement from the 40s or 50s the size of a truck in our scary basement and the plumping is not hooked up so water (if it even exists) just goes to a hole in the floor. If that works, that may be an option.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
Hi, mamas!

Okay, I am a little intimidated. Many months ago I felt I just could not keep up with all the posts and keep everyone and all the conversations straight in one thread. I started seeing pages and pages of new posts and just ran away in shame and fear. But I felt sad when I saw the April mama's threads! I want back in the club!









I will try to skim through previous posts to get caught up. Are you still using the other board, too? Can someone post a link b/c I got a new computer and my bookmarks are all on the old one...

Here is Sophie at almost 10 months...
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2271/...554fe4dfb4.jpg

she is so beautiful! nice to have you back


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

My computer doesn't like me today










Queen: Those photos are incredible, and I linked your site to my blog-- at least I think I did, or I may have accidentally linked it twice.








I'm going to show them to all my doula friends, too. So beautiful.

Pumping: I'm only able to pump about an ounce at a time, so if I want an evening out I have to pump all week long for a bottle. I did break down and had R give Seamus soy formula one time because I had to go out twice in one week. I didn't really feel good about it, but then I was able to pump a few ounces the next day.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Thanks, ladies!







:

I am enjoying catching up on what's been going on with you all, but forgive me for not remembering who's done what/got what food reactions/likes which diapers/ate what weird thing off the floor.







I will focus on reading new posts!









As far as Sophie goes: she's a butt-scooter. She can move really fast, in her own version of crawling, but plop her on her tummy and nothing! I always noticed she like to be tummy to tummy and sitting up and standing, being walked around by the hands (oh yeah her favorite things still). So she is my vertical baby!

She has just gotten into foods the last couple of weeks. Suddenly she was crawling over to be picked up and looking around the table and at my food as if to say, "So, what are we having?"







. So last weekend we let the ILs buy her a highchair, which she loves, and now she has eaten olives, beans, apples, squash, whole wheat noodles... whereas before I would just let her suck on an apple or pear or chew on a carrot, just the whole piece of fruit/veggie since she STILL has no teeth. Now she's really moving stuff into her diapers.

She has become VERY social, loves to look at people and hang out with others. She seems really close to her first words, since people say Hi to her and she says it back, and THEY think she's saying hi... so maybe that counts as a word? I dunno. She loves an audience, loves to look at someone to say, hey, check ME out as she does whatever, even if it's just sitting on the floor. Spoiled first grandbaby for sure!

I am totally loving seeing all the new pics of these BIG april babies! Here are some more of her lately... (from the last couple months, since lately she gets seriously mad when we get the camera out and don't let her have it!).

Sleepy after a long walk in the botanical gardens:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2269/...1e49e836_b.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2393/...295edfff06.jpg

Solving her rubix cube in five minutes, of course:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2017/...0456e299b7.jpg

On the monstrosity of a rocking horse her great-aunt got her for belated baby gift/xmas:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2210/...ba36344f_b.jpg

Playing Rock Band:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2003/...e090a06d84.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2355/...1130dc1a91.jpg

Loving her Daddy:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2328/...6f3d0b8077.jpg

Trying to grab the camera (most of our pics are of her grabbing at it!):
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2382/...f9bab4e519.jpg

Playing hide and seek around the couch:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2221/...850c209abd.jpg


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
I really hope Desmond is growth spurting, because he has been eating and nursing non-stop since he woke up today and I can't handle more then two or three days of that, so hopefully it doesn't turn into a new habit (He has been nursing straight since 12:15pm and it is 2:30pm now, my boobs want a rest).

Ditto here. I'm thinking it's either a growth spurt or it's teeth # 5 & 6.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunabelly* 
Ditto here. I'm thinking it's either a growth spurt or it's teeth # 5 & 6.


Hmm it could be tooth #8, but if it is dang it needs a ton of food. In addition to the massive nursing he's done today he ate half a waffle, a cup of veggies, 2/3rd a banana, 1/2 a cup of blueberries, 1/2 a cup of dried banana and strawberry, 1/6th of a sandwich, a roll, and a 2 inch by 4 inch piece of lasagna, and it isn't even close to bedtime yet, he still has 4 hours till bed eek! I really am leaning towards growth spurt, since he has eaten more then I do most days.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
Thanks, ladies!







:

I am enjoying catching up on what's been going on with you all, but forgive me for not remembering who's done what/got what food reactions/likes which diapers/ate what weird thing off the floor.







I will focus on reading new posts!









As far as Sophie goes: she's a butt-scooter. She can move really fast, in her own version of crawling, but plop her on her tummy and nothing! I always noticed she like to be tummy to tummy and sitting up and standing, being walked around by the hands (oh yeah her favorite things still). So she is my vertical baby!

She has just gotten into foods the last couple of weeks. Suddenly she was crawling over to be picked up and looking around the table and at my food as if to say, "So, what are we having?"







. So last weekend we let the ILs buy her a highchair, which she loves, and now she has eaten olives, beans, apples, squash, whole wheat noodles... whereas before I would just let her suck on an apple or pear or chew on a carrot, just the whole piece of fruit/veggie since she STILL has no teeth. Now she's really moving stuff into her diapers.

She has become VERY social, loves to look at people and hang out with others. She seems really close to her first words, since people say Hi to her and she says it back, and THEY think she's saying hi... so maybe that counts as a word? I dunno. She loves an audience, loves to look at someone to say, hey, check ME out as she does whatever, even if it's just sitting on the floor. Spoiled first grandbaby for sure!

I am totally loving seeing all the new pics of these BIG april babies! Here are some more of her lately... (from the last couple months, since lately she gets seriously mad when we get the camera out and don't let her have it!).

Sleepy after a long walk in the botanical gardens:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2269/...1e49e836_b.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2393/...295edfff06.jpg

Solving her rubix cube in five minutes, of course:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2017/...0456e299b7.jpg

On the monstrosity of a rocking horse her great-aunt got her for belated baby gift/xmas:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2210/...ba36344f_b.jpg

Playing Rock Band:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2003/...e090a06d84.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2355/...1130dc1a91.jpg

Loving her Daddy:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2328/...6f3d0b8077.jpg

Trying to grab the camera (most of our pics are of her grabbing at it!):
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2382/...f9bab4e519.jpg

Playing hide and seek around the couch:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2221/...850c209abd.jpg

Wow- she looks so grown up!!!! I love her hair!!!!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
Thanks, ladies!







:

I am enjoying catching up on what's been going on with you all, but forgive me for not remembering who's done what/got what food reactions/likes which diapers/ate what weird thing off the floor.







I will focus on reading new posts!









As far as Sophie goes: she's a butt-scooter. She can move really fast, in her own version of crawling, but plop her on her tummy and nothing! I always noticed she like to be tummy to tummy and sitting up and standing, being walked around by the hands (oh yeah her favorite things still). So she is my vertical baby!

She has just gotten into foods the last couple of weeks. Suddenly she was crawling over to be picked up and looking around the table and at my food as if to say, "So, what are we having?"







. So last weekend we let the ILs buy her a highchair, which she loves, and now she has eaten olives, beans, apples, squash, whole wheat noodles... whereas before I would just let her suck on an apple or pear or chew on a carrot, just the whole piece of fruit/veggie since she STILL has no teeth. Now she's really moving stuff into her diapers.

She has become VERY social, loves to look at people and hang out with others. She seems really close to her first words, since people say Hi to her and she says it back, and THEY think she's saying hi... so maybe that counts as a word? I dunno. She loves an audience, loves to look at someone to say, hey, check ME out as she does whatever, even if it's just sitting on the floor. Spoiled first grandbaby for sure!

I am totally loving seeing all the new pics of these BIG april babies! Here are some more of her lately... (from the last couple months, since lately she gets seriously mad when we get the camera out and don't let her have it!).

Sleepy after a long walk in the botanical gardens:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2269/...1e49e836_b.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2393/...295edfff06.jpg

Solving her rubix cube in five minutes, of course:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2017/...0456e299b7.jpg

On the monstrosity of a rocking horse her great-aunt got her for belated baby gift/xmas:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2210/...ba36344f_b.jpg

Playing Rock Band:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2003/...e090a06d84.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2355/...1130dc1a91.jpg

Loving her Daddy:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2328/...6f3d0b8077.jpg

Trying to grab the camera (most of our pics are of her grabbing at it!):
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2382/...f9bab4e519.jpg

Playing hide and seek around the couch:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2221/...850c209abd.jpg

WOW you have a cutie! She looks older then she is - she looks like she is 18 mo+. I think it is her full hair.

BTW, Abby still loves her babylegs! I never would have bought them on my own, but they are invaluable. We put them on almost every day. I can't believe it has been almost a year since that swap.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Prepare for a long multi-quote!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunabelly* 
The trip to the hospital was miserable, but at least we know it won't kill him. I've known since fairly early on that he was allergic to wheat and dairy in my breastmilk, so I try as hard as I can to avoid them, but we left him with a friend for the afternoon, and she forgot and gave him a cracker. Now I'm afraid to leave him with anyone. This little girl was dropping crackers on the floor at the LLL meeting yesterday, and I was trying not to panic because Seamus is like a vacuum.

My mom says I should get him a t-shirt that says, "Don't feed me wheat!" but it's easy to forget which foods have got wheat in them. Bah!

Wow- that would be scary! I agree with the others- I think some sort of tshirt/button etc would be helpful.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunabelly* 
Those are gorgeous paintings! I am totally blown away. I'm going to send the link to all of my doula friends.

Oh please! Pass it on- Im relying on word of mouth now since the thread got pulled- so share it with whomever you think would be interested. and thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I don't think pictures like this would make good paintings
















Ooooh, but now I'm looking at my pictures... Romi and dh when she was just a few hours old







Man, these pictures are making me soooo nostalgic!

Actually- those are beautiful. You still have that new mama glow- and that one of your dh is awesome- would you mind if I saved them? They're so sweet- and quality of photo isn't necessarily what makes a good painting!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Then and now

I can't even believe it!

awwww! 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Don't you just want to go back and time and do it all over again









Me, Me! I do - and I think about it all the time. Man- I could be ready for another birth/pregnancy any time- but baby? Wait a little.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
Hi, mamas!

Okay, I am a little intimidated. Many months ago I felt I just could not keep up with all the posts and keep everyone and all the conversations straight in one thread. I started seeing pages and pages of new posts and just ran away in shame and fear. But I felt sad when I saw the April mama's threads! I want back in the club!









Glad to have you back! Jump right in- and don't feel the need to read all the time. I'd still love to hear about sophia- she's so beautiful! What a sweet little thing.
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I so wasn't expecting this because I haven't had this problem so far but here I am STRIPPING DIAPERS! Our apartment doesn't have it's own washer and dryer but the owner/friend/upstairs neighbour lets us use her machines all we want. Problem is that she uses a heavily scented liquid fabric softener and the residue has built up so badly in Ion's diapers that his butt cheeks get bright red







We had to put paper towel in his diapers to help him clear up. We obviously can't ask her to not use the product she likes in her own machine and we simply cannot afford our own, not to mention there are no hookups. So I've been washing them over and over again in our tiny egg machine that only fits 4-5 diapers and them spinning them and then putting them in the dryer. It sucks. And there is no long term solution.
There is a giant lady kenmore washer in the basement from the 40s or 50s the size of a truck in our scary basement and the plumping is not hooked up so water (if it even exists) just goes to a hole in the floor. If that works, that may be an option.









Oh, that sucks.







Before you do a diaper wash can you wash a load or two of your own laundry? That might rinse it out a bit first.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
I really hope Desmond is growth spurting, because he has been eating and nursing non-stop since he woke up today and I can't handle more then two or three days of that, so hopefully it doesn't turn into a new habit (He has been nursing straight since 12:15pm and it is 2:30pm now, my boobs want a rest).

Eva's been famished too. She nearly hyperventilates at the table, and has started this ridiculous 'switching' while nursing, going back and forth, sitting herself up.







I'm assuming more growing, that means byebye rolls.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
Yeah, sometimes I can't keep up either...then I just post away...sorry for not referring to all of your happenings!

Queen-can I just say I LOOOOOVVVVEEEE your paintings!!! You had a great marketing idea when you asked for birth photos. .









Sooo not my intention! I'll pm you about the rest- but seriously- if somebody _did_ want to buy a peice- any peice, I'd be cool with that but that's not at ALL the point of inviting participation on here! There's absolutely NO expectation or _anything_ of purchasing- I just sincerely appreciate those comfortable with sharing. (and keeping that in mind doudat- feel free to tell me 'no'!) Others have been asking about prints and I'm really not sure about that either- on one hand I do not do prints of my paintings, but on the other I would like to give those who've submitted _something_ if they like the painting I made of them. Actually- speaking of- I don't even expect everyone to _like_ or love what I paint of them- I might change something or not paint it accurately as a portrait- but that's ok! Even criticism is ok- artists need that and look forward to it. However, I did think I'd have an encouraging response here, which is why I originally asked for photos in this type of forum. Really the point of this project is to record the birth experience that , in a cultural medium- I do hope to exhibit these paintings all in one spot ( I won't be finished by this coming show) sometime- but also the uniqueness of a project based on others' experiences is really interesting. Birth is notoriously underrepresented in pop culture (or modern culture period) and obviously I think it needs to be talked about more, and normalized. Art is supposed to be avante-garde, inspiring, offensive. I think the interesting thing about this project is that I don't know what kind of reception it will get- although I don't really find it controversial at all- I think that any controversy will rise from what the viewer brings to it.
Okay, lets just pretend I posted all that on my blog. I think I'm going to.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Really the point of this project is to record the birth experience that , in a cultural medium- I do hope to exhibit these paintings all in one spot ( I won't be finished by this coming show) sometime- but also the uniqueness of a project based on others' experiences is really interesting. Birth is notoriously underrepresented in pop culture (or modern culture period) and obviously I think it needs to be talked about more, and normalized. Art is supposed to be avante-garde, inspiring, offensive. I think the interesting thing about this project is that I don't know what kind of reception it will get- although I don't really find it controversial at all- I think that any controversy will rise from what the viewer brings to it.
Okay, lets just pretend I posted all that on my blog. I think I'm going to.













































Interesting. Birth is definitely something swept under the rug in our culture, hats off to you for bringing it to the fore. In this you are the avante-garde.









I agree art should be inspiring. It's offensive based on what observers bring to it, as you've said. And I do believe there is a place, and a need for, a classical approach in art today. The old masters are called the old masters for a reason - the art was masterful and inspiring, and some content is still shocking to some - check out Venus!

Art is a representation of the perception of the artist, presented to viewers as such. I'll be interested to hear how it is received, Queen. Your work will definitely get people talking.

Now I'm


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

hanno - is there a laundromat nearby?


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok, one more thing....

Does anyone use Swaddlebees all in ones? Do you like them?


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Ok, one more thing....

Does anyone use Swaddlebees all in ones? Do you like them?

I'd like to know too. I love my swaddlebees fitteds (all I use at night) and I have two pockets from them that are great too. They fit Abby really well!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
I agree art should be inspiring. It's offensive based on what observers bring to it, as you've said. And I do believe there is a place, and a need for, a classical approach in art today. The old masters are called the old masters for a reason - the art was masterful and inspiring, and some content is still shocking to some - check out Venus!

Yes, of course- all art when it was created was 'shocking'- what we consider to be old masters was the avant-garde of their day. And certainly that style has a place today- although when contemporaries paint in an 'old masters style' that's just what it is- a style. But all modern art is built upon the history of art- we only move forward from where we've been. Anyway- I don't want to start an art discussion







But I guess what I meant is that good art should move you- whether if be anger, disgust, love or inspire thought. 'Nice' is for decorative art, commercial art etc.
A


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Kam and Ion just woke up after sleeping 12 hours!! I kept checking to make sure they were still breathing. And I got all 54 diapers and 50+ cloths all stripped. I will try the washing a load of clothes before diapers and see how that goes. We started noticing the build up because we could smell flowers when he peed


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Kam and Ion just woke up after sleeping 12 hours!! I kept checking to make sure they were still breathing. And I got all 54 diapers and 50+ cloths all stripped. I will try the washing a load of clothes before diapers and see how that goes. We started noticing the build up because we could smell flowers when he peed









Haha- are you sure that that's just not your sweet little boy?

We went shopping last night, and I couldn't help but get some clothes for the kids. I went to my favourite consignment store and oh no, they had spring and summer clothes out! Yes, that means dresses.







I'm such a sucker for dresses, they pull me in like black holes. Evangeline either wears a shirt and a diaper in the summer, or a dress. It's wonderful. In the winter my little girl might get mistaken for a boy, but not in the summer. Unless she's only wearing a diaper. Nope. Dresses all the way. Axel didn't wear dresses, but he did wear all colours. I certainly don't have a problem with 'cross dressing' though.







, and besides, we musn't be gender-rigid if he gets taken for a girl and she for a boy all the time! Now I pick colours that look best on him though.
I love buying second hand. It's my answer to my financial and environmental concerns and I get great satisfaction from it. I'm cheap, but also I get a higher quality of clothes than I could afford otherwise and I don't contribute to waste, manufacturing problems, the chemicals in clothes have been washed off, and I am not supporting any of the problematic production practices (trade, labour etc) or the companies directly. All of those issues are bypassed. I take total satisfaction in buying used, and also I am supporting either a charity or a small business usually as well. It's easier to shop too, because if it's the right size and it's cute, you buy it.
I also bought a new camera







. Took back my old, beat up used camera for a refund (thank you costco, yes, I'm sorry, I do buy electronics there







) and got a new Canon digital rebel xt. I think I'm going to love it. Better pics!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Yes, of course- all art when it was created was 'shocking'- what we consider to be old masters was the avant-garde of their day. And certainly that style has a place today- although when contemporaries paint in an 'old masters style' that's just what it is- a style. But all modern art is built upon the history of art- we only move forward from where we've been. Anyway- I don't want to start an art discussion







But I guess what I meant is that good art should move you- whether if be anger, disgust, love or inspire thought. 'Nice' is for decorative art, commercial art etc.
A

Agreed! Now back to babies!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Haha- are you sure that that's just not your sweet little boy?

We went shopping last night, and I couldn't help but get some clothes for the kids. I went to my favourite consignment store and oh no, they had spring and summer clothes out! Yes, that means dresses.







I'm such a sucker for dresses, they pull me in like black holes. Evangeline either wears a shirt and a diaper in the summer, or a dress. It's wonderful. In the winter my little girl might get mistaken for a boy, but not in the summer. Unless she's only wearing a diaper. Nope. Dresses all the way. Axel didn't wear dresses, but he did wear all colours. I certainly don't have a problem with 'cross dressing' though.







, and besides, we musn't be gender-rigid if he gets taken for a girl and she for a boy all the time! Now I pick colours that look best on him though.
I love buying second hand. It's my answer to my financial and environmental concerns and I get great satisfaction from it. I'm cheap, but also I get a higher quality of clothes than I could afford otherwise and I don't contribute to waste, manufacturing problems, the chemicals in clothes have been washed off, and I am not supporting any of the problematic production practices (trade, labour etc) or the companies directly. All of those issues are bypassed. I take total satisfaction in buying used, and also I am supporting either a charity or a small business usually as well. It's easier to shop too, because if it's the right size and it's cute, you buy it.
I also bought a new camera







. Took back my old, beat up used camera for a refund (thank you costco, yes, I'm sorry, I do buy electronics there







) and got a new Canon digital rebel xt. I think I'm going to love it. Better pics!

OMG, my neighbor brought over a ton of clothes from her little girl yesterday. I love it, too, I take what I like and then pass the rest on to someone else or trade them in. I also got clothes from my brother's girls and then passed those on to my friend with a 3 month old, which she passes on to her mama friends. It works out for everyone, especially since the clothes are usually in such good shape.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

grrrr....we were going to see the business of being born tonight but can't now







the birth center hosting the event says quiet lap babies only (whatever that is!).


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
grrrr....we were going to see the business of being born tonight but can't now







the birth center hosting the event says quiet lap babies only (whatever that is!).









!! What!? Go see it anyway- and I'd consider Ion to be a 'quiet lap baby' compared to a toddler or wild kid like Axel! At ours there were lots of mamas with babies, and some made a bit of noise, and some mamas like me walked around at the back. Too bad! Go see it anyway, I'm sure it will be fine, take turns amusing him or something, but it's worth it!
A


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

New photos!

Scarlet has learned how to climb the footstool in the kitchen, so was peeping over the counter as Max and I had lunch yesterday. Please excuse the mess.









I made it!
What's for lunch?
Cute
Get this hat off!
Shoes!

She has also mastered getting off the couch or bed feet first! Now if only she could figure how to get down off the footstool.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
!! What!? Go see it anyway- and I'd consider Ion to be a 'quiet lap baby' compared to a toddler or wild kid like Axel! At ours there were lots of mamas with babies, and some made a bit of noise, and some mamas like me walked around at the back. Too bad! Go see it anyway, I'm sure it will be fine, take turns amusing him or something, but it's worth it!
A









: I would still go...shame on them!


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
We started noticing the build up because we could smell flowers when he peed









That's hilarious! Seamus's diapers used to always smell sweet, so whenever he pooped, we'd say, "Are you baking a cake in there?"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
OMG, my neighbor brought over a ton of clothes from her little girl yesterday. I love it, too, I take what I like and then pass the rest on to someone else or trade them in. I also got clothes from my brother's girls and then passed those on to my friend with a 3 month old, which she passes on to her mama friends. It works out for everyone, especially since the clothes are usually in such good shape.

My friend has a baby boy who is exactly a year older than Seamus, and she gives us mountains of clothes. It's awesome because she and I have very similar taste-- I'm not crazy about sports and tools-- but now that we're moving we're not going to have that supplier anymore. On the bright side, more baby shopping for me! I love the second hand stores, too. Olivia is happy to wear whatever I find for her, too, but Jacob (dss) won't have any of it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
grrrr....we were going to see the business of being born tonight but can't now







the birth center hosting the event says quiet lap babies only (whatever that is!).









I just have to say that is so wrong! Whom do they think is their audience? Argh.

Today at library storytime we met another Seamus! I've never met another one. The parents said they write the phonetic spelling (Shaymus) next to his name all the time, so people can pronounce it. I've been debating whether or not to do that when he starts school, if he goes to ps.

And then the dad explained to me that Seamus is Gaelic for James







, and I said, "Yes, we named him after my grandfather, James." I guess some people name their children without knowing the name's root.







They did seem like very nice people, and I'm sure he meant well.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

weird double post


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
New photos!

Scarlet has learned how to climb the footstool in the kitchen, so was peeping over the counter as Max and I had lunch yesterday. Please excuse the mess.









I made it!
What's for lunch?
Cute
Get this hat off!
Shoes!

She has also mastered getting off the couch or bed feet first! Now if only she could figure how to get down off the footstool.

cute...I love her peaking over the counter! And I can't believe how many teeth she has!


----------



## Nani (Aug 29, 2004)

Trishia, I didn't know you live in the Bay Area! I'm in the Presidio of SF, where are you?? I just read some of your blog and about your move etc... sounds like you're excited!


----------



## turnipmama (Oct 29, 2006)

Anyone else's 10 month old starting to throw fits? My DD has started little temper tantrums when I take something away from her or prevent her from doing something dangerous (like climbing in the dishwasher







). They only last a few seconds...should I do anything about it or just let it go at the moment?


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Haha- are you sure that that's just not your sweet little boy?

We went shopping last night, and I couldn't help but get some clothes for the kids. I went to my favourite consignment store and oh no, they had spring and summer clothes out! Yes, that means dresses.







I'm such a sucker for dresses, they pull me in like black holes. Evangeline either wears a shirt and a diaper in the summer, or a dress. It's wonderful. In the winter my little girl might get mistaken for a boy, but not in the summer. Unless she's only wearing a diaper. Nope. Dresses all the way. Axel didn't wear dresses, but he did wear all colours. I certainly don't have a problem with 'cross dressing' though.







, and besides, we musn't be gender-rigid if he gets taken for a girl and she for a boy all the time! Now I pick colours that look best on him though.
I love buying second hand. It's my answer to my financial and environmental concerns and I get great satisfaction from it. I'm cheap, but also I get a higher quality of clothes than I could afford otherwise and I don't contribute to waste, manufacturing problems, the chemicals in clothes have been washed off, and I am not supporting any of the problematic production practices (trade, labour etc) or the companies directly. All of those issues are bypassed. I take total satisfaction in buying used, and also I am supporting either a charity or a small business usually as well. It's easier to shop too, because if it's the right size and it's cute, you buy it.
I also bought a new camera







. Took back my old, beat up used camera for a refund (thank you costco, yes, I'm sorry, I do buy electronics there







) and got a new Canon digital rebel xt. I think I'm going to love it. Better pics!

oh...i'd want to buy clothes all the time if i was dressing a little girl up!







unlike finnsmama and hanno, i can't dress my boys in skirts--big no from dh!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Agreed! Now back to babies!

OMG, my neighbor brought over a ton of clothes from her little girl yesterday. I love it, too, I take what I like and then pass the rest on to someone else or trade them in. I also got clothes from my brother's girls and then passed those on to my friend with a 3 month old, which she passes on to her mama friends. It works out for everyone, especially since the clothes are usually in such good shape.

i haven't bought any clothes for the boys b/c we get so many great hand-me-downs--i love it! although i haven't passed many on yet b/c we aren't done with babes









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
grrrr....we were going to see the business of being born tonight but can't now







the birth center hosting the event says quiet lap babies only (whatever that is!).









how annoying!! that's ridiculous and what the heck is a quiet lap baby?? a newborn (who fusses--if it's mine







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
New photos!

Scarlet has learned how to climb the footstool in the kitchen, so was peeping over the counter as Max and I had lunch yesterday. Please excuse the mess.









I made it!
What's for lunch?
Cute
Get this hat off!
Shoes!

She has also mastered getting off the couch or bed feet first! Now if only she could figure how to get down off the footstool.

wow, she looks so old! those pictures of her peeking her head over the counter are precious! what a cute little sight while eating lunch









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunabelly* 
Today at library storytime we met another Seamus! I've never met another one. The parents said they write the phonetic spelling (Shaymus) next to his name all the time, so people can pronounce it. I've been debating whether or not to do that when he starts school, if he goes to ps.

And then the dad explained to me that Seamus is Gaelic for James







, and I said, "Yes, we named him after my grandfather, James." I guess some people name their children without knowing the name's root.







They did seem like very nice people, and I'm sure he meant well.

i think people are more familiar with that name than they used to be...i've heard of a couple little seamus babes around here... i love it spelled seamus


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

dh is in connecticut until tomorrow... i wanted to do something fun with the boys but kaylo is getting over another virus (fever, cough, etc) i get to do the 'barn chores' tonight with both boys--i actually haven't done them with both boys







i've been leavin them to dh!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turnipmama* 
Anyone else's 10 month old starting to throw fits? My DD has started little temper tantrums when I take something away from her or prevent her from doing something dangerous (like climbing in the dishwasher







). They only last a few seconds...should I do anything about it or just let it go at the moment?

Mine likes to climb onto the dishwasher door, too! And yes, she'll have a little fit if she's tired especially. Holds her hands in fists and yells. It's kind of funny.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Mine likes to climb onto the dishwasher door, too! And yes, she'll have a little fit if she's tired especially. Holds her hands in fists and yells. It's kind of funny.









Ditto! Abby loves the dishwasher and throw herself back when she is upset at me...

Oh, and she LOVES dog food, so poor 17 year old Shadow has restricted feeding times


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
dh is in connecticut until tomorrow... i wanted to do something fun with the boys but kaylo is getting over another virus (fever, cough, etc) i get to do the 'barn chores' tonight with both boys--i actually haven't done them with both boys







i've been leavin them to dh!









What are your barn chores? Does Kaylo usually help dad?


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Ditto! Abby loves the dishwasher and throw herself back when she is upset at me...

Oh, and she LOVES dog food, so poor 17 year old Shadow has restricted feeding times









Same here, the poor dogs are so good though, they just step away from the food until I can get her.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turnipmama* 
Anyone else's 10 month old starting to throw fits? My DD has started little temper tantrums when I take something away from her or prevent her from doing something dangerous (like climbing in the dishwasher







). They only last a few seconds...should I do anything about it or just let it go at the moment?


Yep Desmond will start to throw one when I take something away from him or prevent him from doing something he wants because it is dangerous. I always try to redirect and it tends to work most of the time. I find blowing bubble makes everything all better.

So is anyone going to use the Britax sale (that starts todayish) to get a new carseat? We're going to get Desmond a Marathon I think, he is slowly outgrowing his safeseat1 and there is no way it will last till the next sale in September. We went to Baby's R Us yesterday to compare the different carseats and decided we liked the marathon more then the boulevard, we just couldn't see spending the extra $30 on the boulevard. I'm now debating what cover to go with on the marathon, but I think we'll probably get the Granite one. It is kind of odd to think that he is ready to move into a non-infant carseat, even though I know I could have technically put him in one from the start.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turnipmama* 
Anyone else's 10 month old starting to throw fits? My DD has started little temper tantrums when I take something away from her or prevent her from doing something dangerous (like climbing in the dishwasher







). They only last a few seconds...should I do anything about it or just let it go at the moment?

zenon does this too...he's actually _very_ dramatic







...i don't think there is anything to do but ignore it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
What are your barn chores? Does Kaylo usually help dad?

shoveling out poo (we have a milk cow, two heifers and a bull), feeding them hay, lugging over many 5 gallon buckets of water (this is what i don't like b/c i'm short...doesn't work well







), feeding/watering chickens/gathering eggs, taking car of dog and cats... not much. it will just be easier when zenon can walk or when it's not freezing and snowy. yes, kaylo loves to help!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

so, question about biting. zenon has been biting me a lot...and hard. one of my nipples has been bleeding from it. it's not fun. kaylo stopped after i screamed the first time he did it. i occasionally scream when zenon does (out of surprise and pain) and he laughs. he laughs every time he does it, actually. he even looks up at me while he is doing it to wait for a reaction and then laughs. i don't know what do to. i pull him off the boob and stop nursing but he doesn't seem to care at.all. kaylo loved to nurse and that would have made him learn quick. it's getting old and i'm literally nervous every time i nurse. my dad suggested biting his hand when he bites me just hard enough for him to not like it. it doesn't sound very APish to me *chuckle* but i don't know what to do. any ideas???


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Yep Desmond will start to throw one when I take something away from him or prevent him from doing something he wants because it is dangerous. I always try to redirect and it tends to work most of the time. I find blowing bubble makes everything all better.

So is anyone going to use the Britax sale (that starts todayish) to get a new carseat? We're going to get Desmond a Marathon I think, he is slowly outgrowing his safeseat1 and there is no way it will last till the next sale in September. We went to Baby's R Us yesterday to compare the different carseats and decided we liked the marathon more then the boulevard, we just couldn't see spending the extra $30 on the boulevard. I'm now debating what cover to go with on the marathon, but I think we'll probably get the Granite one. It is kind of odd to think that he is ready to move into a non-infant carseat, even though I know I could have technically put him in one from the start.

wasn't aware of it.







are these improved britax ones?? i know there was lots of chatter about carseats after that consumer report review of them... i was going to use kaylo's for zenon (graco comfortsport--i actually don't think it's called that but it looks like that one on their website) and get kaylo a booster.


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nani* 
Trishia, I didn't know you live in the Bay Area! I'm in the Presidio of SF, where are you?? I just read some of your blog and about your move etc... sounds like you're excited!

Hey there neighbor! I'm in Alameda. I am not exactly excited about the move, but I'm really trying not to freak out about it because dh and the kids are really happy about it. I think it's an amazing opportunity for us, and it's beautiful out there, but all of my friends and family live in California.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turnipmama* 
Anyone else's 10 month old starting to throw fits? My DD has started little temper tantrums when I take something away from her or prevent her from doing something dangerous (like climbing in the dishwasher







). They only last a few seconds...should I do anything about it or just let it go at the moment?

Seamus has started this, too. The only thing that kinda helps, I think, is offering something to replace what you're taking away-- safe toy for dangerous one, safe activity for climbing on the dishwasher.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
so, question about biting. zenon has been biting me a lot...and hard. one of my nipples has been bleeding from it. it's not fun. kaylo stopped after i screamed the first time he did it. i occasionally scream when zenon does (out of surprise and pain) and he laughs. he laughs every time he does it, actually. he even looks up at me while he is doing it to wait for a reaction and then laughs. i don't know what do to. i pull him off the boob and stop nursing but he doesn't seem to care at.all. kaylo loved to nurse and that would have made him learn quick. it's getting old and i'm literally nervous every time i nurse. my dad suggested biting his hand when he bit me just hard enough for him to not like it. it doesn't sound very APish to me *chuckle* but i don't know what to do. any ideas???

Give his ear a little tug.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turnipmama* 
Anyone else's 10 month old starting to throw fits? My DD has started little temper tantrums when I take something away from her or prevent her from doing something dangerous (like climbing in the dishwasher







). They only last a few seconds...should I do anything about it or just let it go at the moment?

Johnny throws fits too, I usually try to redirect him first and if that doesn't work I ignore him until he calms down - if I try to comfort him he usually just gets more upset and sometimes he hits/bites.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
so, question about biting. zenon has been biting me a lot...and hard. one of my nipples has been bleeding from it. it's not fun. kaylo stopped after i screamed the first time he did it. i occasionally scream when zenon does (out of surprise and pain) and he laughs. he laughs every time he does it, actually. he even looks up at me while he is doing it to wait for a reaction and then laughs. i don't know what do to. i pull him off the boob and stop nursing but he doesn't seem to care at.all. kaylo loved to nurse and that would have made him learn quick. it's getting old and i'm literally nervous every time i nurse. my dad suggested biting his hand when he bit me just hard enough for him to not like it. it doesn't sound very APish to me *chuckle* but i don't know what to do. any ideas???

Johnny has been biting too...I have no idea what to do, I have tried telling him not to bite and putting him down, I have tried not doing anything except relatch him, I have screamed (out of shock - not on purpose) nothing works...I have been able to notice a certain look in his eye right before he chomps on me so most of the time now I can avoid it...but I do hate being on edge like that while I nurse!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

biting stinks caroline hasn't really done it, my others did here are things that worked, screaming and putting them down, pulling them in tight to your breast .. makes them have to come up for air.., and my number one way to prevent was to have a finger ready to slidein to the mouth right as they go ready to bite.

carseats, i am geting Caroline a marathon (oliva print i think !) she is in a graco comfort sport that was sams and it sucks rearfacing i can't adjust the straps well at all once its installed, and it expires this year... she has been out of an infant seat since 4 months (every one remember to keep them rear facing as long as possible!)


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
zenon does this too...he's actually _very_ dramatic







...i don't think there is anything to do but ignore it.

shoveling out poo (we have a milk cow, two heifers and a bull), feeding them hay, lugging over many 5 gallon buckets of water (this is what i don't like b/c i'm short...doesn't work well







), feeding/watering chickens/gathering eggs, taking car of dog and cats... not much. it will just be easier when zenon can walk or when it's not freezing and snowy. yes, kaylo loves to help!










Liam would LOVE to do farm chores!!! He is presently obsessed with cows, especially the udders. Every night he makes me tell him stories about Kiki the cow who lives in the farm, and her udders. This is not a story from a book, this is one that I have to make up as we go along







I have to mention the udders everytime I say her name









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Yep Desmond will start to throw one when I take something away from him or prevent him from doing something he wants because it is dangerous. I always try to redirect and it tends to work most of the time. I find blowing bubble makes everything all better.

So is anyone going to use the Britax sale (that starts todayish) to get a new carseat? We're going to get Desmond a Marathon I think, he is slowly outgrowing his safeseat1 and there is no way it will last till the next sale in September. We went to Baby's R Us yesterday to compare the different carseats and decided we liked the marathon more then the boulevard, we just couldn't see spending the extra $30 on the boulevard. I'm now debating what cover to go with on the marathon, but I think we'll probably get the Granite one. It is kind of odd to think that he is ready to move into a non-infant carseat, even though I know I could have technically put him in one from the start.


Romi can throw quite the tantrum as well, but only when tired.
I'm surprised Desmond still fit in his bucket, he looks like a big boy! We bought Romi a Britax Roundabout in Cowmooflage and love it! You can see it in my blog.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Ditto! Abby loves the dishwasher and throw herself back when she is upset at me...

The dishwasher and my laptop are romi's 2 loves







She climbs in the dishwasher as well. Can't keep her away from it!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Queen: you can absolutely keep the pictures!! No problem









I'm happy you find them remotely inspiring!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Liam would LOVE to do farm chores!!! He is presently obsessed with cows, especially the udders. Every night he makes me tell him stories about Kiki the cow who lives in the farm, and her udders. This is not a story from a book, this is one that I have to make up as we go along







I have to mention the udders everytime I say her name










that is so cute! what an imagination! you can tell him a story about kaylo's cow abby and her udders.







we actually just got a new little calf and she lets him suckle...no adjustment or problems. it's so sweet. she's quite a mama though--she has one big ol baby now and a little one--tandem nursing


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll tell him abby's story tonight then!!

Oh I almost forgot Maximom re Swaddlebees AIO. I have one and it's nice, velour inner, and fits really well. I'm just not a super fan of AIO's, mostly for the long drying time.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I'll tell him abby's story tonight then!!

Oh I almost forgot Maximom re Swaddlebees AIO. I have one and it's nice, velour inner, and fits really well. I'm just not a super fan of AIO's, mostly for the long drying time.

Good to know, thanks for the input! They're only $7, so I'm going to try two.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 

Romi can throw quite the tantrum as well, but only when tired.
I'm surprised Desmond still fit in his bucket, he looks like a big boy! We bought Romi a Britax Roundabout in Cowmooflage and love it! You can see it in my blog.

It is the 30 pound SafeSeat 1 by Graco which is suppose to last till around 32 inches, which is actually why we got it. He would have been out of a snugride at 4 months. We went for the higher limit one hoping it would last almost a year and it has, yay! (I know of a couple of people who can still fit their 2 year olds in a SafeSeat 1). I like the Roundabout too, but I think we're going for the Marathon for the higher weight limit and higher shell so we can rearface longer. I love the Cowmooflage cover too, I am really debating it, but I'm afraid I'll get annoyed with it after awhile, verse a plain cover which will blend.

As for biting, Desmond rarily bites while breastfeeding, thank goodness, but he tries to bite us on our knees all the time when he is wandering the livingroom. We just tell him no biting and move him away, but he still gets a huge grin on his face and chomps down, so I don't think it is working yet.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
so, question about biting. zenon has been biting me a lot...and hard. one of my nipples has been bleeding from it. it's not fun. kaylo stopped after i screamed the first time he did it. i occasionally scream when zenon does (out of surprise and pain) and he laughs. he laughs every time he does it, actually. he even looks up at me while he is doing it to wait for a reaction and then laughs. i don't know what do to. i pull him off the boob and stop nursing but he doesn't seem to care at.all. kaylo loved to nurse and that would have made him learn quick. it's getting old and i'm literally nervous every time i nurse. my dad suggested biting his hand when he bites me just hard enough for him to not like it. it doesn't sound very APish to me *chuckle* but i don't know what to do. any ideas???

aww, poor mama!







- o/t (and not that I'm suggesting you do it :giggle







but my mom always says I stopped biting my sister when she finally bit me back!
can you tell at all when he's going to bite you? I can see Evangeline's tongue out when she nurses, and she'll only bite when she slips her tongue back in and goofs off. although, she has bit a wee bit at the beginning- strangely- when she's latching.







I feel bad for you being nervous though! I'd definately try to do something every time that pulls him off and makes him uncomfortable- or it could become so bad for you!
A


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

ugg anyone else's baby nursing ALL night long? the last 3 nights Caroline has wanted to be on ALL night! and then most of the day! its so tiresome! i know usually when they do this they need it, but my boobs need a break! she i now asleep finally (11 pm!) and i snuck away but i am sure as soon as she feels me get in bed with her she will want to suck again! blah!! she is learning to walk







so i am guessing its that or the 3 more teeth she is getting making her total up to 8 ,well wish me a few hours of sleep with out a baby attatched!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
ugg anyone else's baby nursing ALL night long? the last 3 nights Caroline has wanted to be on ALL night! and then most of the day! its so tiresome! i know usually when they do this they need it, but my boobs need a break! she i now asleep finally (11 pm!) and i snuck away but i am sure as soon as she feels me get in bed with her she will want to suck again! blah!! she is learning to walk







so i am guessing its that or the 3 more teeth she is getting making her total up to 8 ,well wish me a few hours of sleep with out a baby attatched!

Sweet dreams, for you and your boobs.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I think Romi is finally teething!! There's a big white bump on her lower gums, so maybe she'll cut her first tooth soon. An explanation for her bad sleeping habits would be appreciated


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

oh, yay for teeth for Romi! Wouldn't that be nice?

Poor Caroline and mama- hope you had a good night. You need some 'alone time'!

Evangeline's still doing well at night. The odd night, maybe 1-2 a week she'll wake up to nurse, but most nights she's not up till 5, 6 or even 7. This morning it was 7:30! I heard her once in the night fussing a bit, but she quieted down by the time I resolved to get up.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh, I forgot to add that we dug up this old push-cart style walker for Evangeline, and ta da! She's motoring all around the house! It's so strange to see her 'independantly' moving in open spaces- and based on what Axel did it won't be long now before she's _really walking._ It's strange how she was so stationary for so long, then suddenly she learns to crawl, pull up, cruise and stand, get 2 new teeth all in one month! I echo doudats' thoughts from her blog- so bittersweet.


----------



## xtara2003x (Sep 25, 2006)

Speaking of teeth...how many teeth do your dc have? My DD, Addi, is 10.5 months old and she only has 2 teeth. My family seems to be acting like this is very "odd"







so I thought I'd ask everyone else how many teeth their dc have.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xtara2003x* 
Speaking of teeth...how many teeth do your dc have? My DD, Addi, is 10.5 months old and she only has 2 teeth. My family seems to be acting like this is very "odd"







so I thought I'd ask everyone else how many teeth their dc have.

Like I mentioned, romi has no teeth yet.
Liam got his first tooth after his first birthday, so I'm not surprised.
I think Addi is just fine with her 2 teeth
















And hurray for Eva! She'll be skinny in no time








How we'll miss their rolls ...


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Soooo we did end up going to the Business of Being Born, both screenings! The first night Ion came in with us until he was too excitable and then Kamrin spent the rest of the show and panel discussion chasing him and other babies in the hall. My midwife was there and she sat next to me which was awkward because of the unresolved issues, but helpful and healing in a way as well. I still feel like, even though she did what I see as the wrong thing, I should have been educated enough to know it was the wrong thing. Live and Learn! The next day it was my turn to baby chase and Kamrin's turn to watch. The one part where the new baby is on the table by himself was soooo heartbreaking! Somebody needed to cuddle that little friend!!! (sorry for the spoiler!) One of the panelists was a ob/gyn who also goes to my church. I got to talk to her in the baby room at church and she's such an advocate for natural childbirth in and out of hospital. She's even had one UC and one baby in a birth center with midwives! I raised a stink to the person who said that children weren't welcome and it got resolved. Sometimes people do ageist things without even realizing it and I think that's what happened here. Obviously she cares about kids. And there were loads of little ones there, the theater was totally packed. It was wonderful.
Unfortunately with all the public outings this week, and tooth #6 emerging, Ion is now a drooling whining snot factory and insists on sleeping up on my pillow








We also got the book Hello Baby (aka Welcome with Love) and it is really beautiful and has so many similarities to my niece Kaia's birth








Spring is in the air and everything is birth birth birth!!!
Here's a pic from when we went to the new baby room at the local science center last Thursday. It's only a few blocks from our house.
And here's Ion last night trying on his friend's tutu


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xtara2003x* 
Speaking of teeth...how many teeth do your dc have? My DD, Addi, is 10.5 months old and she only has 2 teeth. My family seems to be acting like this is very "odd"







so I thought I'd ask everyone else how many teeth their dc have.

Desmond has 7 teeth and we're waiting on his 8th one to pop, he's been teething for over a month and no 8th tooth yet, any day now I hope. That being said everyone is shocked by how many teeth he has, most of the babies his age in Gymboree only have between 1 and 4 teeth so far.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turnipmama* 
Anyone else's 10 month old starting to throw fits? My DD has started little temper tantrums when I take something away from her or prevent her from doing something dangerous (like climbing in the dishwasher







). They only last a few seconds...should I do anything about it or just let it go at the moment?

Several tantrums a day here. I just try to comfort him though it and let him work it out if he doesn't want to be held. He usually walks away crying, plays with something for a few seconds and then comes back for a hug and to nurse.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
dh is in connecticut until tomorrow... i wanted to do something fun with the boys but kaylo is getting over another virus (fever, cough, etc) i get to do the 'barn chores' tonight with both boys--i actually haven't done them with both boys







i've been leavin them to dh!









This made me think about how when I was little my grandmother would behave very properly at all times, but the second she got into the barn she would fart, belch and blow snot rockets









Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
so, question about biting. zenon has been biting me a lot...and hard. one of my nipples has been bleeding from it. it's not fun. kaylo stopped after i screamed the first time he did it. i occasionally scream when zenon does (out of surprise and pain) and he laughs. he laughs every time he does it, actually. he even looks up at me while he is doing it to wait for a reaction and then laughs. i don't know what do to. i pull him off the boob and stop nursing but he doesn't seem to care at.all. kaylo loved to nurse and that would have made him learn quick. it's getting old and i'm literally nervous every time i nurse. my dad suggested biting his hand when he bites me just hard enough for him to not like it. it doesn't sound very APish to me *chuckle* but i don't know what to do. any ideas???

This is happening here too. It hurts so much, I cry and my nipples are raw. I can't bring myself to hurt him and I know it's partially due to the two giant front teeth growing. I feel like if it continues much longer I may have to take more drastic measures because the food supply has to be protected first and foremost IMO.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I think Romi is finally teething!! There's a big white bump on her lower gums, so maybe she'll cut her first tooth soon. An explanation for her bad sleeping habits would be appreciated









Yay, Romi! Here's to better sleep.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Oh, I forgot to add that we dug up this old push-cart style walker for Evangeline, and ta da! She's motoring all around the house! It's so strange to see her 'independantly' moving in open spaces- and based on what Axel did it won't be long now before she's _really walking._ It's strange how she was so stationary for so long, then suddenly she learns to crawl, pull up, cruise and stand, get 2 new teeth all in one month! I echo doudats' thoughts from her blog- so bittersweet.

Yay, Eva!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xtara2003x* 
Speaking of teeth...how many teeth do your dc have? My DD, Addi, is 10.5 months old and she only has 2 teeth. My family seems to be acting like this is very "odd"







so I thought I'd ask everyone else how many teeth their dc have.

Mine has 8 and everyone think that's odd!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Soooo we did end up going to the Business of Being Born, both screenings! The first night Ion came in with us until he was too excitable and then Kamrin spent the rest of the show and panel discussion chasing him and other babies in the hall. My midwife was there and she sat next to me which was awkward because of the unresolved issues, but helpful and healing in a way as well. I still feel like, even though she did what I see as the wrong thing, I should have been educated enough to know it was the wrong thing. Live and Learn! The next day it was my turn to baby chase and Kamrin's turn to watch. The one part where the new baby is on the table by himself was soooo heartbreaking! Somebody needed to cuddle that little friend!!! (sorry for the spoiler!) One of the panelists was a ob/gyn who also goes to my church. I got to talk to her in the baby room at church and she's such an advocate for natural childbirth in and out of hospital. She's even had one UC and one baby in a birth center with midwives! I raised a stink to the person who said that children weren't welcome and it got resolved. Sometimes people do ageist things without even realizing it and I think that's what happened here. Obviously she cares about kids. And there were loads of little ones there, the theater was totally packed. It was wonderful.
Unfortunately with all the public outings this week, and tooth #6 emerging, Ion is now a drooling whining snot factory and insists on sleeping up on my pillow








We also got the book Hello Baby (aka Welcome with Love) and it is really beautiful and has so many similarities to my niece Kaia's birth








Spring is in the air and everything is birth birth birth!!!
Here's a pic from when we went to the new baby room at the local science center last Thursday. It's only a few blocks from our house.
And here's Ion last night trying on his friend's tutu









Glad you got to go and said your peace. They should realize who their audience is. Love the tutu!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
This made me thing about how when I was little my grandmother would behave very properly at all times, but the second she got into the barn she would fart, belch and blow snot rockets


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Soooo we did end up going to the Business of Being Born, both screenings! The first night Ion came in with us until he was too excitable and then Kamrin spent the rest of the show and panel discussion chasing him and other babies in the hall. My midwife was there and she sat next to me which was awkward because of the unresolved issues, but helpful and healing in a way as well. I still feel like, even though she did what I see as the wrong thing, I should have been educated enough to know it was the wrong thing. Live and Learn! The next day it was my turn to baby chase and Kamrin's turn to watch. The one part where the new baby is on the table by himself was soooo heartbreaking! Somebody needed to cuddle that little friend!!! (sorry for the spoiler!) One of the panelists was a ob/gyn who also goes to my church. I got to talk to her in the baby room at church and she's such an advocate for natural childbirth in and out of hospital. She's even had one UC and one baby in a birth center with midwives! I raised a stink to the person who said that children weren't welcome and it got resolved. Sometimes people do ageist things without even realizing it and I think that's what happened here. Obviously she cares about kids. And there were loads of little ones there, the theater was totally packed. It was wonderful.
Unfortunately with all the public outings this week, and tooth #6 emerging, Ion is now a drooling whining snot factory and insists on sleeping up on my pillow








We also got the book Hello Baby (aka Welcome with Love) and it is really beautiful and has so many similarities to my niece Kaia's birth








Spring is in the air and everything is birth birth birth!!!
Here's a pic from when we went to the new baby room at the local science center last Thursday. It's only a few blocks from our house.
And here's Ion last night trying on his friend's tutu









oh that's great that you got to see it and take ion along. i guess i don't recall what tension there is with you and your midwife







but i feel for ya b/c i had an awkward tension/drama with my mw (not b/c of her but b/c of what someone else told me about my birth/mw). i ended up talking it out with her when i was pg with zenon and we have had an even better relationship from then on. blahblah anyway-- glad you got to speak up too!
cute pictures--i love the tutu! what a little man!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
This made me think about how when I was little my grandmother would behave very properly at all times, but the second she got into the barn she would fart, belch and blow snot rockets









This is happening here too. It hurts so much, I cry and my nipples are raw. I can't bring myself to hurt him and I know it's partially due to the two giant front teeth growing. I feel like if it continues much longer I may have to take more drastic measures because the food supply has to be protected first and foremost IMO.

funny about your gma!







just like me!







actually no, i do those things whenever i want--not just in the barn









about biting--i know some of it is due to teething but he definately is almost testing me too--or teasing. i tried the ear pull like maximom suggested and he laughed! another friend suggested sticking my finger in his mouth on his tongue (not quite gagging him, but making it uncomfy for him). maybe that will work.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
about biting--i know some of it is due to teething but he definately is almost testing me too--or teasing. i tried the ear pull like maximom suggested and he laughed! another friend suggested sticking my finger in his mouth on his tongue (not quite gagging him, but making it uncomfy for him). maybe that will work.

Little rascal!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xtara2003x* 
Speaking of teeth...how many teeth do your dc have? My DD, Addi, is 10.5 months old and she only has 2 teeth. My family seems to be acting like this is very "odd"







so I thought I'd ask everyone else how many teeth their dc have.

Caroline had only 2, 4 weeks ago now she has 8!!! she got 6 in the last 4 weeks!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

I finally uploaded some new pictures of Desmond. We went to the Baltimore Aquarium yesterday (which was insanely busy) so there are some of him being worn as well and a bunch of different ones from just hanging out at home. He is such a goofball.

At the aquarium:
On Mommy's Back
Hanging Backwards
Upside Down
What's happening Back there?
What you looking at?

I have no clue why his favorite position is upside down, but he loves to arch his back and hang that way, all the time. I'd worry about it, but he flips back up when he feels like it, so I guess he just likes being upside down.

Him on DH's chair, playing with DH's computer:
I'm innocent
Typing
Oh look I can climb on the table
Me? I'm not doing anything wrong
Between the cushion and the chair
Playing with the mouse wireless receiver

He loves climbing up and playing with DH's computer, he gets really upset when the puppy is on the chair so he can't push up the cushion enough to climb up.

Next up are a couple of walking pictures:

Walking
Yep I'm walking!
Watch me go
Walk Walk Walk
I can walk!

Okay the rest of the pictures are a random assortment so here they are:
Sleeping
Upset (I am such a mean Mommy, I took the pictures and then went to comfort him







, but speaking of temper tantrums, this was one)
Funny Face
Laughing
Off the chair!
Climbing on Mommy's scrapbooking boxes
Still climbing

And yes I realize that was an insane number of pictures. Enjoy!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Ion is soooo cute, I'm keeping him for Romi, I think Ion & Romi make a cute sounding couple (ain't I superficial?)







Mmmm, actually it would be better as Romi & Ion... _Romion_








That science center for babies looks amazing, you are so lucky!!

And happy you got to see the movie finally. And had a good time to boot









Tabrizia: Funny, I think Desmond is thinning out!! And with all those teeth and the walking, he looks like he's 2 yrs old! I love how he seems to fall asleep anywhere, it's so cute & sweet. We struggle to put Romi down all the time, so I'm always impressed to see babies sleeping haphazardly like that.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Darn it, someone else got my swaddlebees - she had 12 to sell and I only wanted a couple, so she sold them all to that someone else.







Oh well, off to check out DS!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Maximom: I think crunchy coops will soon do a Swaddlebee coop. I'll pm you the link to join!


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Johnny has been biting too...I have no idea what to do, I have tried telling him not to bite and putting him down, I have tried not doing anything except relatch him, I have screamed (out of shock - not on purpose) nothing works...I have been able to notice a certain look in his eye right before he chomps on me so most of the time now I can avoid it...but I do hate being on edge like that while I nurse!

Seamus has bitten me several times. The first couple of times I gasped, and it made him cry. Now if I gasp he just stops and looks at me like he's thinking about laughing but he's not sure he should. I usually just switch sides,but I don't know what I'll do if he starts laughing.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Abby has 4 teeth - two in the last week! Ari didn't get ther first until she was 10.5 mo old.

tabrizia, I think abby ad Desmond woudl love each other - she LOVES being upside down too! The other day we went house hunting and every house we went into she was practically breaking her neck to see everything.

DH and I found a house we like. It needs way more renovations then the last house we liked







, but it is in a nice neighborhood on a nice lot and it is big - 3 br 3 baths and that is the main level. The basement is the same size and partially finished. DH and I are thinking of asking my sis and her kids to move in if they are willing. They currently live in Frederick MD and my sis is a nurse who works overnights, so she may be able to watch Abby during the day, and we will be there for her 4 at night. The basement of the house has 3 rooms that are bedroom-like, so the kids can sleep down there and my sis can have the room we were going to give to Abby. It's just a thought, but it is certainly growing on me!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
I finally uploaded some new pictures of Desmond. We went to the Baltimore Aquarium yesterday (which was insanely busy) so there are some of him being worn as well and a bunch of different ones from just hanging out at home. He is such a goofball.

At the aquarium:
On Mommy's Back
Hanging Backwards
Upside Down
What's happening Back there?
What you looking at?

I have no clue why his favorite position is upside down, but he loves to arch his back and hang that way, all the time. I'd worry about it, but he flips back up when he feels like it, so I guess he just likes being upside down.

Him on DH's chair, playing with DH's computer:
I'm innocent
Typing
Oh look I can climb on the table
Me? I'm not doing anything wrong
Between the cushion and the chair
Playing with the mouse wireless receiver

He loves climbing up and playing with DH's computer, he gets really upset when the puppy is on the chair so he can't push up the cushion enough to climb up.

Next up are a couple of walking pictures:

Walking
Yep I'm walking!
Watch me go
Walk Walk Walk
I can walk!

Okay the rest of the pictures are a random assortment so here they are:
Sleeping
Upset (I am such a mean Mommy, I took the pictures and then went to comfort him







, but speaking of temper tantrums, this was one)
Funny Face
Laughing
Off the chair!
Climbing on Mommy's scrapbooking boxes
Still climbing

And yes I realize that was an insane number of pictures. Enjoy!

those pictures are great! my favorites are the "i'm innocent" and the sleeping one!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Abby has 4 teeth - two in the last week! Ari didn't get ther first until she was 10.5 mo old.

tabrizia, I think abby ad Desmond woudl love each other - she LOVES being upside down too! The other day we went house hunting and every house we went into she was practically breaking her neck to see everything.

DH and I found a house we like. It needs way more renovations then the last house we liked







, but it is in a nice neighborhood on a nice lot and it is big - 3 br 3 baths and that is the main level. The basement is the same size and partially finished. DH and I are thinking of asking my sis and her kids to move in if they are willing. They currently live in Frederick MD and my sis is a nurse who works overnights, so she may be able to watch Abby during the day, and we will be there for her 4 at night. The basement of the house has 3 rooms that are bedroom-like, so the kids can sleep down there and my sis can have the room we were going to give to Abby. It's just a thought, but it is certainly growing on me!

wow, that's exciting! personally, i'd love to have my sis move in with us...i'm envious!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
wow, that's exciting! personally, i'd love to have my sis move in with us...i'm envious!

I've got to get the house *and* convince her first, but I hope it will work out!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Eva slept from 10:30 - 8:30 last night!







:

Ari- that looks like a nice house! I think that sounds like such a great plan with your sister!

Loved all the pics- Desmond looks like such a 'little boy' already- what great eyes!
Ion is such a sweetie- you look great too Xiola!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
That science center for babies looks amazing, you are so lucky!!

i agree! i wish we had cool stuff like that. there is nothing to do in the winter here--no indoor fun stuff.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Eva slept from 10:30 - 8:30 last night!







:

wow, that's amazing!!!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Eva slept from 10:30 - 8:30 last night!







:
!

So.jealous.

Pictures!!
In the bath
a stroll
with daddy
in the Yamo
funny face
looking out
walking to mommy
nursing
the mirror
waking up from the nap (in a Mei Tai)


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Good Morning!

Great pics everyone. Good luck with the house arismom!

Yes, doudat, send me the link. Thanks.







:

Queen, you must feel great today!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Yes, doudat, send me the link. Thanks.







:
!

I had sent you a pm a couple days ago with the link. You didn't get it?


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
So.jealous.

Pictures!!
In the bath
a stroll
with daddy
in the Yamo
funny face
looking out
walking to mommy
nursing
the mirror
waking up from the nap (in a Mei Tai)

those are beautiful pictures! and multiple sibling love pictures!!









i love the walking to you and nursing pics, you lovely mama...







:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I had sent you a pm a couple days ago with the link. You didn't get it?

No.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Tabrizia- Desmond seems like such a fun guy! I really want to get a pic of Ion crying too but I think the camera will just make him more mad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Ion is soooo cute, I'm keeping him for Romi, I think Ion & Romi make a cute sounding couple (ain't I superficial?)







Mmmm, actually it would be better as Romi & Ion... _Romion_








That science center for babies looks amazing, you are so lucky!!

I wouldn't want them to feel pressured...but yeah they would be so sweet together.







I think Romi would be the one to not tolerate his grabbiness and make him play nice.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
DH and I found a house we like. It needs way more renovations then the last house we liked







, but it is in a nice neighborhood on a nice lot and it is big - 3 br 3 baths and that is the main level. The basement is the same size and partially finished. DH and I are thinking of asking my sis and her kids to move in if they are willing. They currently live in Frederick MD and my sis is a nurse who works overnights, so she may be able to watch Abby during the day, and we will be there for her 4 at night. The basement of the house has 3 rooms that are bedroom-like, so the kids can sleep down there and my sis can have the room we were going to give to Abby. It's just a thought, but it is certainly growing on me!

That house is a fantasy! It would be so fun to live in.
[

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Eva slept from 10:30 - 8:30 last night!







:

Ion is such a sweetie- you look great too Xiola!

Yay! you must feel great








And thank you...although that pic points out that it may be time for me to consider my first bra!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Pictures!!
In the bath
a stroll
with daddy
in the Yamo
funny face
looking out
walking to mommy
nursing
the mirror
waking up from the nap (in a Mei Tai)

Look at Liam!! You can totally see what he's going to look like as an adult in those pics. He's so so handsome. And Romi is just perfectly adorable as always. That nursing pic radiates mama love and beauty.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
tabrizia, I think abby ad Desmond woudl love each other - she LOVES being upside down too! The other day we went house hunting and every house we went into she was practically breaking her neck to see everything.

DH and I found a house we like. It needs way more renovations then the last house we liked







, but it is in a nice neighborhood on a nice lot and it is big - 3 br 3 baths and that is the main level. The basement is the same size and partially finished. DH and I are thinking of asking my sis and her kids to move in if they are willing. They currently live in Frederick MD and my sis is a nurse who works overnights, so she may be able to watch Abby during the day, and we will be there for her 4 at night. The basement of the house has 3 rooms that are bedroom-like, so the kids can sleep down there and my sis can have the room we were going to give to Abby. It's just a thought, but it is certainly growing on me!

I like that house. Though the whole big fixer upper would put me off a bit. The price is nice though. I can't wait till we get to start looking for a house (in 4 or 5 years still sigh), I really want a backyard that is bigger then 10 feet square.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
those are beautiful pictures! and multiple sibling love pictures!!









i love the walking to you and nursing pics, you lovely mama...







:

Thanks







And I was totally thinking of you this weekend when they behaved so well together! Although the bath did not last long at all. As soon as Liam realized we couldn't fill the bathtub like we usually did, he freaked and kicked her out. And the wagon picture: they're both strapped in, so liam can't get to romi


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I wouldn't want them to feel pressured...but yeah they would be so sweet together.







I think Romi would be the one to not tolerate his grabbiness and make him play nice.

I think so too, she's starting to defend herself!!

Yay! you must feel great








And thank you...although that pic points out that it may be time for me to consider my first bra!

That made me









Look at Liam!! You can totally see what he's going to look like as an adult in those pics. He's so so handsome. And Romi is just perfectly adorable as always. That nursing pic radiates mama love and beauty.















You are so sweet!

Oh and arismomkoofie: good luck with the house, I love fixer-uppers, such great potential and fabulous resale value!


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Ronan has a cough. It started as a raspy gagging sound, so we took him to the doc to make sure he hadn't injured himself falling. Nope, we were just hyper aware parents that noticed a virus early. I feel dumb for visiting the doc during flu season (scary waiting room), but I'm glad to know there's no trauma.

Oh, well. The doc thought he was already half-way through--no fever, no runny nose, lots of energy, just a cough that sounds like his lungs or throat are coming up. And there's no fluid in his lungs or ears, so no worries.

I'm concerned, though, because _I_ haven't fallen ill yet. Normally he generously passes on antibodies while he's incubating the crud . . . I get sick, he never shows symptoms. We're going to visit the in-laws soon and I just know I'll be sick up there. I always get sick when I go there. I blame it on cat residue most of the time. I think I'm just allergic to NJ, though.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Wow, somehow it double posted like 12 hours later.

More house news:

The one I linked to has gone under contract. Grrr... Then a few hours later, Dh got this from our agent:

Quote:

he said it[the contract] got extended...but he was pretty fed up with the other agent and the buyers and thinks it may fall through...he told me to call him on Friday and he'll know for sure.
No Sis though unless we really squeeze - it has 4 bedrooms, but one is about the size of a sardine can! It has hardwood floors, which I prefer to the carpeting in the other one. DH and I are happy with either, so I hope we can get one of them!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
Ronan has a cough. It started as a raspy gagging sound, so we took him to the doc to make sure he hadn't injured himself falling. Nope, we were just hyper aware parents that noticed a virus early. I feel dumb for visiting the doc during flu season (scary waiting room), but I'm glad to know there's no trauma.

Oh, well. The doc thought he was already half-way through--no fever, no runny nose, lots of energy, just a cough that sounds like his lungs or throat are coming up. And there's no fluid in his lungs or ears, so no worries.

I'm concerned, though, because _I_ haven't fallen ill yet. Normally he generously passes on antibodies while he's incubating the crud . . . I get sick, he never shows symptoms. We're going to visit the in-laws soon and I just know I'll be sick up there. I always get sick when I go there. I blame it on cat residue most of the time. I think I'm just allergic to NJ, though.

hope he feels better soon!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Thanks







And I was totally thinking of you this weekend when they behaved so well together! Although the bath did not last long at all. As soon as Liam realized we couldn't fill the bathtub like we usually did, he freaked and kicked her out. And the wagon picture: they're both strapped in, so liam can't get to romi



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 

Yay! you must feel great








And thank you...although that pic points out that it may be time for me to consider my first bra!


man, i wish i could go bra free... (actually i do, but shouldn't AT.ALL.)









zenon has a fever tonight. kaylo just was sick with a fever, sore throat, etc. zenon seemed so uncomfy (just moaning in my arms all evening) that i gave him a little motrin--didn't know how it worked on fevers....but it seems to work well b/c he is now laughing, crawling, playing. hope he can sleep tonight. he had a hard time napping today.

we did a farm tour today with a homesteading class from a local college (where i graduated from). it was a lot of fun. the students were really into it.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

oh and i think you look fine bra-less hanno.









btw, could i have that soap recipe?? i'm doing an order from frontier soon and thought i may need some ingredients


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 

DH and I found a house we like. It needs way more renovations then the last house we liked







, but it is in a nice neighborhood on a nice lot and it is big - 3 br 3 baths and that is the main level. The basement is the same size and partially finished. DH and I are thinking of asking my sis and her kids to move in if they are willing. They currently live in Frederick MD and my sis is a nurse who works overnights, so she may be able to watch Abby during the day, and we will be there for her 4 at night. The basement of the house has 3 rooms that are bedroom-like, so the kids can sleep down there and my sis can have the room we were going to give to Abby. It's just a thought, but it is certainly growing on me!

Cool atrium! I hope you find what you need.

Teeth: 2 on top and 4 on the bottom = 6

New things learned this week: High 5's! She gives you a high five and then when you say "Yeah!!!" she claps her hands. She also can roll a ball back and forth.

We've added a few new things to her diet. She likes her oatmeal. She's back to liking green beans. She hated bananas. Need to try it again.

Need to finish reading. Work has been nuts!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 

zenon has a fever tonight. kaylo just was sick with a fever, sore throat, etc. zenon seemed so uncomfy (just moaning in my arms all evening) that i gave him a little motrin--didn't know how it worked on fevers....but it seems to work well b/c he is now laughing, crawling, playing. hope he can sleep tonight. he had a hard time napping today.

we did a farm tour today with a homesteading class from a local college (where i graduated from). it was a lot of fun. the students were really into it.









I hope your kids are feeling better soon. Claire's back on her nebs.

That's cool about the class!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

`


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
oh and i think you look fine bra-less hanno.









btw, could i have that soap recipe?? i'm doing an order from frontier soon and thought i may need some ingredients









here's a calculator for lye

all you need is 30 oz olive oil , 2 oz castor oil and 3.2 oz lye and then add the froof if you want

Quote:

*Basic Soapmaking Instructions*

* While wearing safety goggles and neoprene gloves, combine solid lye and liquid, stir well. Set aside and allow to cool (100° F to 125° F). This is best done outside while you are standing upwind.
* Combine oils and heat gently. Once the fats and oils are melted allow the temperature to drop to 100° F to 125° F.
* Combine lye solution and melted oils. Be careful not to splash while combining the mixtures. Stir until the mixture traces. If tracing takes more than 15 minutes, which it often does, stir for the first 15 minutes, then stir for 5 minutes at 15 minute intervals. Tracing looks like a slightly thickened custard, not instant pudding but a cooked custard. It will support a drop, or your stir marks for several seconds. Once tracing occurs...
* Pour raw soap into your prepared molds. After a few days the soap can be turned out of the mold. If the soap is very soft, allow it to cure for a few days to firm the outside.
* Cut soap into bars and set the bars out to cure and dry. This will allow the bar to firm and finish saponification. Place the bars on something that will allow them to breathe.

Here are some with animal stuffs: http://www.thefamilyhomestead.com/soaprecipes.htm

We used the Soaper's Cookbook, it's pretty fun.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Kris: Motrin is way better than Tylenol for fevers. It's always what I give. Plus it lasts longer. Hope he gets better soon!!
I'd love to tour your farm, must be so cool!!









arismomkoofie: I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!







:

jocelyndale: hope the sickies stay away from you and that ronan gets better soon


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
Ronan has a cough. It started as a raspy gagging sound, so we took him to the doc to make sure he hadn't injured himself falling. Nope, we were just hyper aware parents that noticed a virus early. I feel dumb for visiting the doc during flu season (scary waiting room), but I'm glad to know there's no trauma.

Oh, well. The doc thought he was already half-way through--no fever, no runny nose, lots of energy, just a cough that sounds like his lungs or throat are coming up. And there's no fluid in his lungs or ears, so no worries.

I'm concerned, though, because _I_ haven't fallen ill yet. Normally he generously passes on antibodies while he's incubating the crud . . . I get sick, he never shows symptoms. We're going to visit the in-laws soon and I just know I'll be sick up there. I always get sick when I go there. I blame it on cat residue most of the time. I think I'm just allergic to NJ, though.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
hope he feels better soon!








man, i wish i could go bra free... (actually i do, but shouldn't AT.ALL.)
















: to all !

zenon has a fever tonight. kaylo just was sick with a fever, sore throat, etc. zenon seemed so uncomfy (just moaning in my arms all evening) that i gave him a little motrin--didn't know how it worked on fevers....but it seems to work well b/c he is now laughing, crawling, playing. hope he can sleep tonight. he had a hard time napping today.

Hope he's better soon!

we did a farm tour today with a homesteading class from a local college (where i graduated from). it was a lot of fun. the students were really into it.









Cool!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Wow, somehow it double posted like 12 hours later.

More house news:

The one I linked to has gone under contract. Grrr... Then a few hours later, Dh got this from our agent:

No Sis though unless we really squeeze - it has 4 bedrooms, but one is about the size of a sardine can! It has hardwood floors, which I prefer to the carpeting in the other one. DH and I are happy with either, so I hope we can get one of them!









: - and for the sale of your condo!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Cool atrium! I hope you find what you need.

Teeth: 2 on top and 4 on the bottom = 6

New things learned this week: High 5's! She gives you a high five and then when you say "Yeah!!!" she claps her hands. She also can roll a ball back and forth.

We've added a few new things to her diet. She likes her oatmeal. She's back to liking green beans. She hated bananas. Need to try it again.

Need to finish reading. Work has been nuts!

 mclisa, what do you do?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
`

Oooo, soap recipes....fun.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I wouldn't want them to feel pressured...but yeah they would be so sweet together.







I think Romi would be the one to not tolerate his grabbiness and make him play nice.

Yay! you must feel great








And thank you...although that pic points out that it may be time for me to consider my first bra!
.

Lol- no, no pressure for the babies, wouldn't want anyone to make them feel awkward- the love needs to grow and flow naturally!









As far as bras go, bras, shmas, who needs em?? (not me!







) Actually, speaking of, last night at the pool another mama was putting on her bra, and Axel, after watching her for a minute (I knew he was going to say it, I could see it on his face, but did I do anything?no!) he pointed at her and said with slow exclamation, 'hey! she's dot big booboos! (said like boubous). I (while putting his jacket on with my head down) said, 'yes, all women do, that's what mommies have!' She laughed and said something pithy, but Axel insisted, 'but dey're big!' and I quickly said, 'well, they're bigger than mommies, but that's just the way it goes!' We both laughed about it, and Axel and I left.







He introduced himself to her little boy first though, and seemed to like their family.

Doudat-beautiful pics! Romi is such a doll- love those cranky's! This summer I'll be able to use my wagon like that too- yay! I'm surprised it goes over icy sidewalks well.

Jocelyn- I hope you don't get sick, fight it off mama! And I hope what Ronan has isn't 'the bug'- get better soon!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
here's a calculator for lye

all you need is 30 oz olive oil , 2 oz castor oil and 3.2 oz lye and then add the froof if you want

Here are some with animal stuffs: http://www.thefamilyhomestead.com/soaprecipes.htm

We used the Soaper's Cookbook, it's pretty fun.

thanks hanno-- where did you get your lye. i seem to remember at a soap-making workshop i went to (long ago) that it's harder to get than it used to be...


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Lol- no, no pressure for the babies, wouldn't want anyone to make them feel awkward- the love needs to grow and flow naturally!









As far as bras go, bras, shmas, who needs em?? (not me!







)
man, i wish i didn't need one
Actually, speaking of, last night at the pool another mama was putting on her bra, and Axel, after watching her for a minute (I knew he was going to say it, I could see it on his face, but did I do anything?no!) he pointed at her and said with slow exclamation, 'hey! she's dot big booboos! (said like boubous). I (while putting his jacket on with my head down) said, 'yes, all women do, that's what mommies have!' She laughed and said something pithy, but Axel insisted, 'but dey're big!' and I quickly said, 'well, they're bigger than mommies, but that's just the way it goes!' We both laughed about it, and Axel and I left.







He introduced himself to her little boy first though, and seemed to like their family.


that's funny! he sounds so different than kaylo (who is super shy)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Kris: Motrin is way better than Tylenol for fevers. It's always what I give. Plus it lasts longer. Hope he gets better soon!!
I'd love to tour your farm, must be so cool!!









i didn't know that...but now i do! i happen to have motrin b/c i was excited they make a dye-free one now.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
I hope your kids are feeling better soon. Claire's back on her nebs.

That's cool about the class!

how often does she need her nebs?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
New things learned this week: High 5's! She gives you a high five and then when you say "Yeah!!!" she claps her hands. She also can roll a ball back and forth.

We've added a few new things to her diet. She likes her oatmeal. She's back to liking green beans. She hated bananas. Need to try it again.

Need to finish reading. Work has been nuts!

what do you do for work? wow, high fives?? zenon actually just started clapping too!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

zenon looks/feels so sicky today...his fever isn't as high but he seems very comfy.









thanks doudat for letting me know about mutts... they just don't seem to fit him well. we have one L FS that is ok and one that's not... ??







and the 3SRs don't fit well at all. but there are some cute ones coming today-eh?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
zenon looks/feels so sicky today...his fever isn't as high but he seems very comfy.









thanks doudat for letting me know about mutts... they just don't seem to fit him well. we have one L FS that is ok and one that's not... ??







and the 3SRs don't fit well at all. but there are some cute ones coming today-eh?

The Large FS that's not working well, is it because the elastic is too tight? There was a bad batch and I got one too... Michelle (of Mutts) wrote to tell us if we had a bad one to email her cause she'll give you a promo code good for 25% off another diaper. Just an FYI


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh and Kris, just cause I







you:
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=9500464


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh and Kris, just cause I







you:
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=9500464

thanks









i actually bought a wipesbag from SMJAE (hyenacart) that is gnomes fabric...







i love it.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
thanks hanno-- where did you get your lye. i seem to remember at a soap-making workshop i went to (long ago) that it's harder to get than it used to be...

I'd like to go to a soap workshop!

We got the lye at a small hardware store.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

doudat--i've been looking at etsy lately...

if i could sew, i would like this 

and my sister likes gnomes too--i think i'm getting her this.









and just because i'm showing you these things...here is another thing i like


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I was certain you could sew!!
The garlic earrings are a hoot! And that bag is amazing. Seriously.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I'd like to go to a soap workshop!

We got the lye at a small hardware store.

oh cool...i'll look around here...
yea--it was a good one--she makes olive oil and lard soups. it was at the NOFA-VT conference last year. but i still haven't made soap


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I was certain you could sew!!
The garlic earrings are a hoot! And that bag is amazing. Seriously.

well, i can... but i have never used a pattern








i've sewn pants, blankets and a skirt w/o patterns...and i hand-sewed a "waldorf" style doll for kaylo (which he has yet to play with)... it only took...ah...12 hours to sew.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Speaking of etsy, don't look up baby shoes, you'll get lost forever!

Love the gnome bag and apron!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 

As far as bras go, bras, shmas, who needs em?? (not me!







) Actually, speaking of, last night at the pool another mama was putting on her bra, and Axel, after watching her for a minute (I knew he was going to say it, I could see it on his face, but did I do anything?no!) he pointed at her and said with slow exclamation, 'hey! she's dot big booboos! (said like boubous). I (while putting his jacket on with my head down) said, 'yes, all women do, that's what mommies have!' She laughed and said something pithy, but Axel insisted, 'but dey're big!' and I quickly said, 'well, they're bigger than mommies, but that's just the way it goes!' We both laughed about it, and Axel and I left.







He introduced himself to her little boy first though, and seemed to like their family.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
zenon looks/feels so sicky today...his fever isn't as high but he seems very comfy.




















And speaking of toddlers for a moment (he's still my baby!







)... Max is usually very shy, too, but he is now comfortable enough with the neighbors to run over when he wants to play. His little buddy Ryan even called on the phone last night, and Maxie called him back, so cute!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh and Kris, just cause I







you:
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=9500464

Too cute!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

I refuse to visit esty I always get sucked in, bad esty bad!

On that note, we bought Desmond his Marathon last night for $215, which was a bit higher then the $209 price I found elsewhere, but well as bad as it sounds I trust Amazon more then the other place since I've never had a problem with them before. It is the older Marathon so can only rear-face till 33 pounds (I am assuming based on the listing, since I won't have the car seat to check till tomorrow). I'm hoping for a 2008 manufacturing date, but can deal with a late 2007 one. It is kind of scary to think he is getting bigger and moving to his new car seat, my little baby so isn't little anymore.

Since I was spending money anyways I also picked up 4 more night diapers, so we will have 6. I got bamboo dream-eze, which is what we had gotten to try out and like. They aren't as absorbent as Baby Behinds, but I don't think anything is, and they work well for him. I really just need to set him on the potty in the morning and see if he'll pee there, since he doesn't pee at night. Now the only diapers I still need are another 4 or so All in Ones, since he's outgrown 4 of the 8 we have for him, and we like having that many when we go out all day long since he is still going through 10 to 15 diapers a day.

In other news, he went to bed at midnight last night instead of 2am! I am so happy, it is kind of sad how happy I am about that, but that's okay.

In fun non-AP comment from last night, my in-laws were over, and they think a 6 week old can be manipulative, DH and I just had to shake our heads (we were telling them about some horrible advice a doctor had given friends of ours with a new baby). My mother when I was on the phone with her suggested limited crying it out again as well, sigh. I need to remember not to comment about how annoying him waking up every 2 hours is when I talk to her.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Claire gets her nebs every 6 hours. We could do 4, but it's really hard to get them all in. Her cough seems OK today.

I can't take credit for the high fives. DH taught Sophia that. I've been working on "So big!" I like to get my kids to do that as it distracts their hands during a dirty diaper. No need for help from them!

I work at an office. I really enjoy my quiet lunch breaks!

And I'm back to a sore right nipple. I'm wondering if the new teeth are rubbing on it. It looks more swollen than the left, not necessarily redder. The center is white, but I think it is from the swelling, not from yeast. (I hope!) I just really want to make it to May 1st before weaning, but it is tough to nurse while biting your tongue from pain.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh and Kris, just cause I







you:
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=9500464

Hah! I just bought a wetbag made with that fabric. It's small, perfect for my pads (when I actually need them) or one wet fuzzi bunz.

Ronan does high fives now. They're more like high 5-10-15.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

just wanted to say hello. am new to mdc and just found this thread. name is sam. dd, tess amelia, was born april 8th. glad to be here!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
Hah! I just bought a wetbag made with that fabric. It's small, perfect for my pads (when I actually need them) or one wet fuzzi bunz.

Ronan does high fives now. They're more like high 5-10-15.

i just got one too! same one, but from hyenacart!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *samstress* 
just wanted to say hello. am new to mdc and just found this thread. name is sam. dd, tess amelia, was born april 8th. glad to be here!

hi! welcome!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samstress* 
just wanted to say hello. am new to mdc and just found this thread. name is sam. dd, tess amelia, was born april 8th. glad to be here!









Welcome!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samstress* 
just wanted to say hello. am new to mdc and just found this thread. name is sam. dd, tess amelia, was born april 8th. glad to be here!

Welcome!!! Start posting! We love reading and chatting!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samstress* 
just wanted to say hello. am new to mdc and just found this thread. name is sam. dd, tess amelia, was born april 8th. glad to be here!

Welcome!


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
I need to remember not to comment about how annoying him waking up every 2 hours is when I talk to her.

Everyone is telling us to let Seamus cio, and I'm always kicking myself for sharing with them. Why do I keep forgetting?! It's especially bad because I'm starting to lose footing with dh on the subject.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samstress* 
just wanted to say hello. am new to mdc and just found this thread. name is sam. dd, tess amelia, was born april 8th. glad to be here!

Hey Sam! We seriously considered Tess for a name. I love it, but I thought it would sound too close to Trish, and people would have a hard time saying Tess and Trish. Plus, we had a boy.

Welcome!

Dh is have a vasectomy tomorrow. I'm a little nervous about it because he has to go under general anesthesia.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunabelly* 
Everyone is telling us to let Seamus cio, and I'm always kicking myself for sharing with them. Why do I keep forgetting?! It's especially bad because I'm starting to lose footing with dh on the subject.

Dh is have a vasectomy tomorrow. I'm a little nervous about it because he has to go under general anesthesia.

oh that's hard! you really need good community to talk to about baby stuff...my mum told us to let kaylo cio when he was a babe (along with many other non-ap things...) i don't know how i did it but i think i finally had to tell her i respect her but we aren't going to do things that way.

hope the vasectomy goes well for your dh!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 


















And speaking of toddlers for a moment (he's still my baby!







)... Max is usually very shy, too, but he is now comfortable enough with the neighbors to run over when he wants to play. His little buddy Ryan even called on the phone last night, and Maxie called him back, so cute!

that's so cute! it's nice that he has buddies that he can run over and play with! i bet that was adorable to hear them chat on the phone.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samstress* 
just wanted to say hello. am new to mdc and just found this thread. name is sam. dd, tess amelia, was born april 8th. glad to be here!

welcome! tell us more


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

big fat whine








10 1/2 months ppd
I not only have no pads- I don't even have underwear !


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
big fat whine









10 1/2 months ppd
I not only have no pads- I don't even have underwear !

that stinks!
so, what are you doing?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
big fat whine








10 1/2 months ppd
I not only have no pads- I don't even have underwear !

No bra, no underwear, you are such a hippie


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
that stinks!
so, what are you doing?

so
sitting on a prefold and going to the fabric store later- it's really light so far

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
No bra, no underwear, you are such a hippie









I really did buy some of each while pregnant but hugely my underestimated postpartum size.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
No bra, no underwear, you are such a hippie


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
big fat whine








10 1/2 months ppd
I not only have no pads- I don't even have underwear !









well, what about, (now, what was that called) oh- free bleeding! c'mon hanno- surely if you don't have any undergarments this is right up your alley!









on the topic- I'm on day 39 of my cycle, but I'm temping so I realized I ovulated on like, day 33- I'd be waiting for my af if I wasn't temping- but now I can expect it in 9 days or so! I love fam!
A


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 







well, what about, (now, what was that called) oh- free bleeding! c'mon hanno- surely if you don't have any undergarments this is right up your alley!









EEP! occasional baby pees I can handle but.... (psst, is that really a thing??)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
on the topic- I'm on day 39 of my cycle, but I'm temping so I realized I ovulated on like, day 33- I'd be waiting for my af if I wasn't temping- but now I can expect it in 9 days or so! I love fam!
A

And is FAM complicated? Can you get it to work without analyzing 'mucous' ? because I've never really been in tune with my mucous.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunabelly* 

Dh is have a vasectomy tomorrow. I'm a little nervous about it because he has to go under general anesthesia.

You spoil him these next few days! Lots of bags of peas are in order!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
EEP! occasional baby pees I can handle but.... (psst, is that really a thing??)

http://myvag.net/blood/free/1/ Here ya go.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
http://myvag.net/blood/free/1/ Here ya go.

this is the most fun website ever! and I thought mymonthlycycles.com was nifty


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
EEP! occasional baby pees I can handle but.... (psst, is that really a thing??)

And is FAM complicated? Can you get it to work without analyzing 'mucous' ? because I've never really been in tune with my mucous.

Lol, it's true! thanks maximom!
No, FAM is not complicated- I really recommend Taking Charge of YOur Fertility- at first i really really resisted it, thinking it was so controlling and hyper- but it turned out to be something I feel I should have learned in school! (when I was a teenager, meaning it should be known by all girls) and no, cm plays a part, but you would see it all come together if you started charting. I recommend picking up the book and reading it- even if you decide not to do it- but I find it kind of fun!








A


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 







well, what about, (now, what was that called) oh- *free bleeding*! c'mon hanno- surely if you don't have any undergarments this is right up your alley!









A


I thought you were making this up until I googled it. No thanks, I rather like filling the landfill with my pads. (or just stay pg and bf and avoid the bleeding thing all together.)


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi mommas! Once again, I've been half MIA / half lurking. I don't know what my deal is.







I think I just do an over all bad job of managing my time most days.







:

All of your LOs are soooooo freakin' beautiful!!

That "free bleeding" site is so funny. It cracks me up 'cuz I've been a "free bleeder" lately and I (like the woman who wrote the article on the front page of the site) just thought I was being lazy and irresponsible. I seem to lightly spot constantly lately and it's not enough really to wear anything, so I just spot up my undies.







: Sorry...TMI!









Hhhmmm...what's new with us...

Scout took about 7 steps in a row yesterday.







It surprised me, since the most she had take before that was about 2 or 3. I hesitate to say this because I know there are some mommas here that are totally sleep deprived







, but she is sleeping super great. I won't give you the details because you might want to punch me.







She is a voracious eater, like I remember reading some of your babes are. The other day, DH fed her lunch for the first time and was amazed at how much she was putting away. He was like, "Gees, how many times a day does she eat like this?" She eats 3 meals a day and nurses several times a day as well. She must've inherited DH's metabolism, 'cuz she's really not at all chunky.









I've been having fun with planning her first b-day party. I think it's going to turn out a little bigger than originally planned. It's more for me than for her. I just love doing stuff like that!









She's waking up from her nap...catch you later!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Lol, it's true! thanks maximom!
No, FAM is not complicated- I really recommend Taking Charge of YOur Fertility- at first i really really resisted it, thinking it was so controlling and hyper- but it turned out to be something I feel I should have learned in school! (when I was a teenager, meaning it should be known by all girls) and no, cm plays a part, but you would see it all come together if you started charting. I recommend picking up the book and reading it- even if you decide not to do it- but I find it kind of fun!








A

i completely agree with you! after i took a FAM class that my mw taught, i thought--why doesn't every female learn this!! not that every female needs to chart or do FAM but every woman should be taught how to know their cycle. man, i think i didn't even know that i wasn't fertile all the time (ha! i'm embarassed to say this) until i was 20 and taught myself about my cycle. b/f that i guess i didn't really know much about any cycle stuff and i even have an MD dad who taught us all the details of sex ed in descriptive medical fashion.
anyway--it's very empowering. i don't even do temps b/c i'm lazy but it's fun to track my cycle and even chart my moods/creative times/etc.

kewpie-o--nice to "see" you! scout's party sounds like fun! are you inviting a lot of people? it seems like there are more early walkers here than not. i always thought 1 yr was an average walking time but man, i think zenon is one of the few who has not walked!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 

Scout took about 7 steps in a row yesterday.







It surprised me, since the most she had take before that was about 2 or 3. I hesitate to say this because I know there are some mommas here that are totally sleep deprived







, but she is sleeping super great. I won't give you the details because you might want to punch me.







She is a voracious eater, like I remember reading some of your babes are. The other day, DH fed her lunch for the first time and was amazed at how much she was putting away. He was like, "Gees, how many times a day does she eat like this?" She eats 3 meals a day and nurses several times a day as well. She must've inherited DH's metabolism, 'cuz she's really not at all chunky.









I've been having fun with planning her first b-day party. I think it's going to turn out a little bigger than originally planned. It's more for me than for her. I just love doing stuff like that!









Yay Scout! Isn't it fun. Desmond is walking more then crawling now, I think he's going to quit crawling all together in the next week or two. He still needs to figure out how to stand with nothing around to pull up on though.

I am going to work on Desmond' birthday party this weekend while my Mom is here. We're doing it at my aunt's house since she has room. I just need to decide what to do for it.

As for the lovely free bleeding stuff, umm no thanks. Though I will go to bed without a pad if I know I am bleeding extremely lightly. I normally am really heavy so it doesn't work though. That being said I am waiting on the rest of my cloth pads so I can go full cloth next month.

I've been on a spending spree this week, our finanaces are wincing. I bought Desmond 4 more night diapers, so he now has 6 (we went with the dream-eze bamboo), 4 more all in ones (dream-eze again DH likes the AIO a lot), the start of the present for my swap person, a car seat (which just arrived, it rocks, I'll post pictures later), and a new Beco Butterfly. I've wanted a Beco for awhile and I really like the look of the Butterfly, especially since I am kind of leery of back carries on my own. It should be nice, it is my birthday present, but I'm getting it early for the airport, since Des and I are heading to Atlanta on the 9th.

DH is upstairs with Des now, he missed his train today, and seeing if he can get him to nap in his crib, it was working, until the dog started barking and made the baby cry again. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
big fat whine








10 1/2 months ppd
I not only have no pads- I don't even have underwear !

Mine started up again in July, and there was no reason for it! I think my body is saying, "No time for vacations, lady, clock is ticking."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
You spoil him these next few days! Lots of bags of peas are in order!


Oh, I need to buy peas! I am no good at spoiling him. He's the one who always spoils me.







:

He's at the surgery center right now. I had to leave him there







I know two people who have died during routine surgeries, so I'm really trying not to freak out.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunabelly* 
Mine started up again in July, and there was no reason for it! I think my body is saying, "No time for vacations, lady, clock is ticking."

Oh, I need to buy peas! I am no good at spoiling him. He's the one who always spoils me.







:

He's at the surgery center right now. I had to leave him there







I know two people who have died during routine surgeries, so I'm really trying not to freak out.

Hows hubby doing?


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

He's fine! Yay! I bought peas and some of his favorite treats, and I'm trying to keep the house quiet-ish for him (we have no bedroom door).

I feel a little bit sad about the no-more-children factor, but I know it's the right decision for us. Dh said that if I totally freak out in three years and decide I want another one, we can adopt, but at this point I don't see that happening. There's a reason it took me ten years to have a second baby!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Glad your hubby's home and doing well - you're so sweet for buying special treats for him


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow I so didn't expect to be the first one who posted today. Where is everyone? Enjoying your leapday?

Desmond slept from 11pm till 3am last night, Yay! Of course I was awake the whole time, but hopefully he'll keep up the tend. Nothing else going on here, my Mom is coming up tomorrow and we need to clean some tonight (joy). Otherwise we're eating lunch now.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

If by enjoying you mean pulling out my hair







:

Ion won't stop whining, won't nurse but won't let me pump. I am so not loving my full-figured self today, especially since only 2 shirts fit. The house is getting me down but there's a crapton of snow outside, which will have to be shovelled. Kam works this weekend. The house is a mess and I have no desire to clean. We still just have enough $$ to get by.
Can anyone guess that AF is whopping my butt for all the 20 times I didn't have her visit.

I did figure out a little trick to help with biting. It only works on a really full boob though. When he opens wide and I just *know* he's going to bite, I spray as much as I can at the back of his throat so he has to start swallowing before I put my nipple in.

My poor SIL's got mastitis AND candida. She had to go to the ER last night. Did I mention she has a fractured arm too? I feel terrible for being mopey when she has all this stuff going on.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

sorry for the af woes. That first one can be hard.

I have 2 April birthdays to celebrate. E wants a "Super Why" birthday party and so I thought an "ABC" theme would be fun for Sophia. Now off to figure that out.

Sophia stood alone for 10 seconds twice last night!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Wow I so didn't expect to be the first one who posted today. Where is everyone? Enjoying your leapday?

Desmond slept from 11pm till 3am last night, Yay! Of course I was awake the whole time, but hopefully he'll keep up the tend. Nothing else going on here, my Mom is coming up tomorrow and we need to clean some tonight (joy). Otherwise we're eating lunch now.

wow, sounds like a good night! zenon's been sleeping horribly b/c of his stuffy nose.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
If by enjoying you mean pulling out my hair







:

Ion won't stop whining, won't nurse but won't let me pump. I am so not loving my full-figured self today, especially since only 2 shirts fit. The house is getting me down but there's a crapton of snow outside, which will have to be shovelled. Kam works this weekend. The house is a mess and I have no desire to clean. We still just have enough $$ to get by.
Can anyone guess that AF is whopping my butt for all the 20 times I didn't have her visit.

I did figure out a little trick to help with biting. It only works on a really full boob though. When he opens wide and I just *know* he's going to bite, I spray as much as I can at the back of his throat so he has to start swallowing before I put my nipple in.

My poor SIL's got mastitis AND candida. She had to go to the ER last night. Did I mention she has a fractured arm too? I feel terrible for being mopey when she has all this stuff going on.

sounds like a lot of yucky things...probably made worse b/c your af.








is that what happens, af makes up for not being around for a while?? i just had my first af and it was sooo heavy and extra hard on me.

so sorry to hear about your sil. pm'd ya.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
sorry for the af woes. That first one can be hard.

I have 2 April birthdays to celebrate. E wants a "Super Why" birthday party and so I thought an "ABC" theme would be fun for Sophia. Now off to figure that out.

Sophia stood alone for 10 seconds twice last night!

kaylo loves super why. sounds like a fun birthday theme.







and i bet ABCs will be great for sophia--especially with 3 older sisters to help decorate/celebrate!


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

hanno said:


> I did figure out a little trick to help with biting. It only works on a really full boob though. When he opens wide and I just *know* he's going to bite, I spray as much as I can at the back of his throat so he has to start swallowing before I put my nipple in. QUOTE]
> 
> I never have a full boob anymore. There is no squirting happening, either, but at least I don't need the nursing pads anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunabelly* 
Do you have any suggestions for hair pulling? That's how Seamus wakes me up at 4 a.m.







:

I'm planning to get mine cut off really short again, maybe this weekend maybe next. Boy Wonder loves to pull hair and he gets mine so tangled it isn't funny. I am hoping with less hair it will be less interest to him. If I am going to cut it, it needs to be soon though, since it needs to be shoulder length again by October for India.

Oh pictures of Desmond and his new car seat are up at my blog, I am too lazy to repost them, so anyone who's interested can see them there.

And I read a post on a message board by a friend as was reminded how different her parenting style is from me and it made me sad. She's planning on stopping nursing her baby when she gets teeth (poor baby girl) and she's already started cereal with her at 3 months







. I just shake my head and comment on it to DH who doesn't get it either.


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
I'm planning to get mine cut off really short again, maybe this weekend maybe next. Boy Wonder loves to pull hair and he gets mine so tangled it isn't funny. I am hoping with less hair it will be less interest to him. If I am going to cut it, it needs to be soon though, since it needs to be shoulder length again by October for India.

Oh pictures of Desmond and his new car seat are up at my blog, I am too lazy to repost them, so anyone who's interested can see them there.

And I read a post on a message board by a friend as was reminded how different her parenting style is from me and it made me sad. She's planning on stopping nursing her baby when she gets teeth (poor baby girl) and she's already started cereal with her at 3 months







. I just shake my head and comment on it to DH who doesn't get it either.

My hair is only five inches long on top at the moment. It doesn't get tangled, but it does hurt!

I have a friend who's preggie and already planning to cio. I just hope she changes her mind when the baby is born.


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Cute pix! Busy boy!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

oh man...i am watching my friend's kids right now... (age 3 and 1) and i just have to say...i don't know how mamas with a bunch of little ones do it. i know a mama with 4 under 5 (which is close to what i have tonight) and it's crzy!







:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
If by enjoying you mean pulling out my hair







:

Ion won't stop whining, won't nurse but won't let me pump. I am so not loving my full-figured self today, especially since only 2 shirts fit. The house is getting me down but there's a crapton of snow outside, which will have to be shovelled. Kam works this weekend. The house is a mess and I have no desire to clean. We still just have enough $$ to get by.
Can anyone guess that AF is whopping my butt for all the 20 times I didn't have her visit.

My poor SIL's got mastitis AND candida. She had to go to the ER last night. Did I mention she has a fractured arm too? I feel terrible for being mopey when she has all this stuff going on.









to you and SIL! I've been on a rampage that last couple of days, af will be here soon, I'm always so short tempered the week before. And ya know, I never suffered from PMS 'til after my first babe!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
oh man...i am watching my friend's kids right now... (age 3 and 1) and i just have to say...i don't know how mamas with a bunch of little ones do it. i know a mama with 4 under 5 (which is close to what i have tonight) and it's crzy!







:

I know! I had the neighbor kids here last night (4 and 7) and man was it noisy!!!! I was so glad for the peace and quiet once they were gone and mine were asleep.

On a funny note, I was just nursing sweet Scarlet and she popped off, i thought she was just looking around, as usual. However, she's sound asleep with her mouth open and arm hanging down.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
If by enjoying you mean pulling out my hair







:

Ion won't stop whining, won't nurse but won't let me pump. I am so not loving my full-figured self today, especially since only 2 shirts fit. The house is getting me down but there's a crapton of snow outside, which will have to be shovelled. Kam works this weekend. The house is a mess and I have no desire to clean. We still just have enough $$ to get by.
Can anyone guess that AF is whopping my butt for all the 20 times I didn't have her visit.

I did figure out a little trick to help with biting. It only works on a really full boob though. When he opens wide and I just *know* he's going to bite, I spray as much as I can at the back of his throat so he has to start swallowing before I put my nipple in.

My poor SIL's got mastitis AND candida. She had to go to the ER last night. Did I mention she has a fractured arm too? I feel terrible for being mopey when she has all this stuff going on.

Oh,







s: to you and your sister-in-law! Poor girls! Sit back both of you and pour a glass of wine- I hope that she gets better soon and your perspective changes tomorrow! Af is so nasty that way!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Wow I so didn't expect to be the first one who posted today. Where is everyone? Enjoying your leapday?

Desmond slept from 11pm till 3am last night, Yay! Of course I was awake the whole time, but hopefully he'll keep up the tend. Nothing else going on here, my Mom is coming up tomorrow and we need to clean some tonight (joy). Otherwise we're eating lunch now.

Ok girl, I just want to know what you are _doing_ when your sweet boy is sleeping!? You've said that before when he's slept longer than usual- and you an insomniac? When Eva sleeps through you can be I'm sleeping too!
Cute pics, btw, he is so adorable!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
oh man...i am watching my friend's kids right now... (age 3 and 1) and i just have to say...i don't know how mamas with a bunch of little ones do it. i know a mama with 4 under 5 (which is close to what i have tonight) and it's crzy!







:

Oh man-that's exactly what I was thinking tonight when if felt like I had 7 kids- I was like, man, what will I do!? (not with 7 hehe, just more than 2) My evening was testing...sometimes it just gets out of control! Eva's taken to 'yelling'. Ok, I hear you. Sorry it took 2 seconds longer than usual. geesh. I feel like I live in a madhouse!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Not much happening here. Same old. I'm jealous of you ladies with sleeping babies... Aaaah, sleep.

Romi has been screaming as well if I don't respond immediately. She's so clingy as well, she just follows me everywhere and won't let me do anything without being in my arms. And even in my arms she just grabs everything and makes housechores nearly impossible. Gah, I'm just a complainer today









Maybe I'm about to get af as well? I'm happy she hasn't showed up yet, but I have a feeling it'll be soon...









Oh, I went to drop off liam at daycare yesterday and one of the ladies that will have romi next month was asking me about her and asked me about bottles and stuff. She looked shocked when I told her Romi never had a bottle and she'll be going on milk and not formula. I told her I didn't breastfeed for a year to then give my baby a bottle filled with formula







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Hanno: hope you feel better and hugs to you SIL. Thrush sucks. And mastitis is the worst. Luckily the latter usually doesn't last too long...


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Funny about feeding 3 months old and CIO. I was looking at old pictures of me and my parents, who were relatively hippy-ish, had me in my crib with a bottle of formula propped on pillows. At only 4 weeks old. Then I see a picture of me strapped to some weird seating contraption with a bowl of infant cereal next to me and my face covered with the stuff. At 6 weeks old. And they had these wooden playpens everywhere. My sister and I are outside in these wooden jails. Ugh.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Just read this on DS:
Government Concedes Vaccine-Autism Case in Federal Court

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/david-...-_b_88558.html
http://www.infowars.com/?p=504


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Not much happening here. Same old. I'm jealous of you ladies with sleeping babies... Aaaah, sleep.

Romi has been screaming as well if I don't respond immediately. She's so clingy as well, she just follows me everywhere and won't let me do anything without being in my arms. And even in my arms she just grabs everything and makes housechores nearly impossible. Gah, I'm just a complainer today








Maybe I'm about to get af as well? I'm happy she hasn't showed up yet, but I have a feeling it'll be soon...









Oh, I went to drop off liam at daycare yesterday and one of the ladies that will have romi next month was asking me about her and asked me about bottles and stuff. She looked shocked when I told her Romi never had a bottle and she'll be going on milk and not formula. I told her I didn't breastfeed for a year to then give my baby a bottle filled with formula







:

i haven't been getting sleep either--for weeks, it seems. even when zenon does sleep, i'm having so much trouble sleeping. now he is sick and waking all.the.time.







:
sorry about the clinginess--that is so hard. kaylo was like that and it was so draining/frustrating!
that stinks about the interaction you had with your daycare person--i guess as a daycare provider, she probably sees no kids that go bottle-free..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Funny about feeding 3 months old and CIO. I was looking at old pictures of me and my parents, who were relatively hippy-ish, had me in my crib with a bottle of formula propped on pillows. At only 4 weeks old. Then I see a picture of me strapped to some weird seating contraption with a bowl of infant cereal next to me and my face covered with the stuff. At 6 weeks old. And they had these wooden playpens everywhere. My sister and I are outside in these wooden jails. Ugh.

it was just what was told to them...my mom bf until we were 6 months but she didn't know anyone else that did that! and she never co-slept and fed us solids early too--but she was told to by our pedi and even her friends.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Just read this on DS:
Government Concedes Vaccine-Autism Case in Federal Court

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/david-...-_b_88558.html
http://www.infowars.com/?p=504

thanks for the links.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Here sleepy Kris - http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=857078

see you there!


----------

